# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С Сельхоз предприятие

## johnsm123

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 2.0
"АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
"АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
"АГРОСОФТ: Агрохолдинг" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
"ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием"
"ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"
"АДЕПТИС: Сводное планирование в сельском хозяйстве"
"МКСКОМ: Отчетность АПК"
*

----------

EVB (31.01.2015), gerroin (15.07.2015), Glide (08.08.2014), GrumBumBes (22.05.2014), piyavv (20.03.2019), rnf70 (14.01.2021), root7 (25.02.2015)

----------


## Gennadij

отчетность для СХП какая-то своя? или как? за 4-й квартал может выложит кто-нибудь

----------


## andrey_zaraza

> Насчет ключей для РАРУС-сельхоз:
> я установил конфу, при запуске потребовала ключ, тогда открыл конфигуратор, и в глобальном модуле закомментировал следующий текст:
> Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
> 
>     //// СирК {
>     //Состояние("Инициализация конфигурации ...");
>     //
>     //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
> ...



Уточню!! запускается! но как надо до конца не работает.. Я в свое время сначала также поступил - вроде бы нормуль - но когда стал проводить документы и формироывать отчеты то вот тут то я и получил по полной отсутствие ключа.... Самое геморройное - это искать что же за библиотеки прошиты в ключе и их восстанавливать....:cool:

----------


## vmil

Полный бред или самообман вы что первый раз замужем при такой комбинации вы только отключили ключь чтобы открыть программу на самом деле все защищенные функции работать не будут какой-то делец также сделал и на 8.1 и написал что отучил от ключа программу.:rolleyes:

_Добавлено через 1 час 41 минуту 6 секунд_



> подскажите как обойти ключи?


Есть конфигурация 1С:Сельскохозяйственное предприятие ЕСХН. Бухгалтерский учет 7.7  вер .016 
Да с этим все гораздо проще не чего вытаскивать не надо закоментируй в глобальном модуле 
	//Попытка КомпонентаСХК.ДопПроведен

----------


## rolkan

> Полный бред или самообман вы что первый раз замужем


Да ладно ругаться, я особо не тестировал,  не работаю с этой конфигурацией, просто посмотрел. Насчет необходимости "дописать проводки" согласен.

----------


## vmil

> Да ладно ругаться, я особо не тестировал,  не работаю с этой конфигурацией, просто посмотрел. Насчет необходимости "дописать проводки" согласен.


Простите меня великодушно я не хотел не кого обижать у каждого есть свое видение проблемы и его решния еще раз приношу публичные извинения будте счастливы и удачи в ваших блогих начинаниях!!!

_Добавлено через 17 часов 48 минут 53 секунды_



> Дамы и Господа, кто сможет помочь обновлением (желательно периодическим) для конфигурации "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие", для платформы 7.7 или 8.1
> 
> очень надо...


конфигурации для платформы 7.7 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264821859/upd_R770413.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/264823401/upd_R770016.rar

конфигурации для платформы 8.1
Обновление
http://ifolder.ru/15220367 
*Скрытый текст*пароль ru-board 
Конфигурация
*Скрытый текст*Доступен до: 2010-01-14 19:47:15 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/15741813
  Название: Agrosoft.part1.rar
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/15740693
     Размер: 61.51 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-01-14 19:47:15

----------


## koleban

Только Рапида не дает скачать, говорит файл удален .... перезалейте плиз :)

----------


## aaron30

Сельхоз отчетность 4 кв. 2009
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1329147

----------


## vmil

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане 



> Только Рапида не дает скачать, говорит файл удален .... перезалейте плиз :)


Перезалью маленько позже денег нет на модеме да уж скора новая должна появится.

_Добавлено через 33 часа 49 минут 53 секунды_



> Только Рапида не дает скачать, говорит файл удален .... перезалейте плиз :)


Прошу вас великодушно восползоватся этой ссылкой.
http://rs697.rapidshare.com/files/264822715/R770016.rar

----------


## SJ24

Ссылку на обновление Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, релиз 1.6.21.6 выложил тут

----------


## AlexanderTiger

А конфа для какой страны?
Если для Украины то не могли бы выложыть конфу для инсталяции!

----------


## SJ24

Извините, забыл указать, конфигурация для России

----------


## vmil

Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет  7.70.413 от 06.08.2009   
Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН  7.70.016 от 05.08.2009   
У кого есть обновление этих конфигураций пожалуста выложите будте так добры.

----------


## vp0969

Приветик! Мне нужно для сельскохозяйственного предприятия: Бухгалтерия, Управление можно и торговлю. Если есть комплексная наверное даже будет лучше! Надоело уже бумаги перелопачивать, да в уме все держать! Хочеть жить и работать как люди! Я работаю бухом в спк. Да еще забыла: находимся на ЕСХН. Может у кого нибудь и база уже готовая есть, а я бы попробовала её под себя под корректировать.:blush:

----------


## Gennadij

Напишите пожалуйста как обойти ключ программы СХП ЕСХН R770016.rar, закоментировав две строки в глобальном модуле ничего не получается.

----------


## SJ24

> Напишите пожалуйста как обойти ключ программы СХП ЕСХН R770016.rar, закоментировав две строки в глобальном модуле ничего не получается.


Комментируя строчки, ты только отлючаешь проверку на ключ, без которого не грузится внешняя компонента. А в ней то и прописаны все процедуры проведения с/х документов

----------


## vmil

> Напишите пожалуйста как обойти ключ программы СХП ЕСХН R770016.rar, закоментировав две строки в глобальном модуле ничего не получается.


Все гениальное просто закоментировав две строки в глобальном модуле
нужно просто дописать обработку проведения документов на которые они ссылаются.:confused:
*Я не гениколог но посмотреть могу!!!*

----------


## Gennadij

Мне это надо сделать для скаченной нулевой базы R770016.rar, может подскажешь как?

----------


## hainik2

> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет  7.70.413 от 06.08.2009   
> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН  7.70.016 от 05.08.2009   
> У кого есть обновление этих конфигураций пожалуста выложите будте так добры.


А где их взять и как потом в виндос 7 установить, вот в чем проблемы. Платформа 27

----------


## alexsmir

> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет  7.70.413 от 06.08.2009   
> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН  7.70.016 от 05.08.2009


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.413 от 07.08.2009

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 7.70.016 от 07.08.2009

----------


## vmil

> Мне это надо сделать для скаченной нулевой базы R770016.rar, может подскажешь как?


Смотря что будете вести в программе если все кроме КРС то это один
вопрос если с КРС то другой пишите в личку чтобы не засорять форум
всякой не кому не нужной болтавней.:blush:

----------


## Queen1607

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги!
Огромнейшая просьба: кто распологает последним обновлением конфигурации "1С:Сельхозпредприятие.Зарп  лата и кадры 7.7"(релиз 224 вышел 03.01.2010)И?
Поделитесь плиз! Вопрос жизни и смерти :(

----------


## hainik2

> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.413 от 07.08.2009
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 7.70.016 от 07.08.2009


а как ее рабочей то сделать

----------


## Gennadij

*vmil*, 

а куда писать?

----------


## tihan

> А конфа для какой страны?
> Если для Украины то не могли бы выложыть конфу для инсталяции!


Добрый день Всем форумчанинам! Меня тоже ОЧЕНЬ интересует конфигурация для Украины. Особенно МИКСТ. Если есть возможность, поделитесь ПЛЗ. Заранее благодарен, Сергей.

----------


## vmil

*hainik2*, 
*Gennadij*, 
У каждого ника есть меню пользователя нажимаете левой кнопкой мышки на треугольничек и выбирате отправить личное сообщение для "." зто есть ваш личный кабинет здесь вы можите вести периписку с пользователями форума. Далее
чтобы зделать программу рабочей нужно 1.приобрести лецинзеонную версию с ключем защиты программы 2. если только посмотреть то можно отключить проерку ключа в глобальном модуле 3.чтобы программа полнофункционально работала без ключа нужно дописать защищеные модули или использовать эмулятор ключа который я нигде пока не встречал.

----------


## Eugen56

Добрый день! Очень нужна программа 1С: "Сельхозпредприятие" желательно на платформе 8.1. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста! Буду очень признателен!

----------


## vmil

> Добрый день! Очень нужна программа 1С: "Сельхозпредприятие" желательно на платформе 8.1. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста! Буду очень признателен!


А оно тебе надо там ключь на конфигурацию стоит при его отключении
не проводятся документы сельхоз.:confused:

----------


## tihan

> А оно тебе надо там ключь на конфигурацию стоит при его отключении не проводятся документы сельхоз.:confused:


А с  7.7 ситуация тоже такая плохая?

----------


## vmil

> А с 7.7 ситуация тоже такая плохая?


Да там тоже стоит защита на конфигурацию но тут хоть есть умельцы которые могут обойти защиту ключа а вот с 8.1 таких пока не встречал или плохо искал.

----------


## lancaster7679

есть конфигурация "чисто" для сельхоз отчетности, в которой заполняешь отчетность и выгружаешь в каком то хитром формате.
А то сельхоз отчетность в обыкновенной бухгалтерии 7.7 заполняется, но не выгружается.
поделитесь ктонить !

----------


## anlap

*johnsm123*, 
Нашли Спеца кто сможет помочь с периодическим обновлением  для конфигурации "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие", для платформы 8.1 или 7.7 И?
Очень присоединяюсь к этой просьбе !!!

----------


## Muhin555

Кто-то просил сломать Агрософт.... принимайте!
Релиз 1.6.11.7 с Демо данными.... проверил на столько-насколько разбираюсь в сельском хозяйстве... ;)

http://rapidshare.com/files/35531406...h_1_6_11_7.rar
P.S. А где СПАСИБО?

----------

Petro Star (23.01.2012)

----------


## BlackJack2010

Демо это сильно. Но счего то надо начинать.

----------


## vmil

> P.S. А где СПАСИБО?


Спасибо уже у вас кармане а нужна я так понял внешняя обработка проведения документов глОбработкаПроведения = ВнешниеОбработки.Создать("\  \Artsoft\БухАгроСофт\8.1\1C_БухСх\  схПроведениеДокументов.epf")  ;?

----------


## Muhin555

> Спасибо уже у вас кармане а нужна я так понял внешняя обработка проведения документов глОбработкаПроведения = ВнешниеОбработки.Создать("\  \Artsoft\БухАгроСофт\8.1\1C_БухСх\  схПроведениеДокументов.epf")  ;?


я не смог найти документы которые не проводятся.... просто в личку сообщите как их можно вызвать...
схПроведениеДокументов.epf создается из приложенных фалов....

_Добавлено через 2 часа 6 минут 36 секунд_



> Кто-то просил сломать Агрософт.... принимайте!
> Релиз 1.6.11.7 с Демо данными.... проверил на столько-насколько разбираюсь в сельском хозяйстве... ;)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/35531406...h_1_6_11_7.rar
> P.S. А где СПАСИБО?


исправлена ссылка.... http://rapidshare.com/files/35585681..._1_6_11_7_.rar

----------

Petro Star (23.01.2012)

----------


## Revival

> Кто-то просил сломать Агрософт.... принимайте!
> Релиз 1.6.11.7 с Демо данными.... проверил на столько-насколько разбираюсь в сельском хозяйстве... ;)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/35531406...h_1_6_11_7.rar
> P.S. А где СПАСИБО?



Спасибо попробуем!

----------


## anlap

1С 8.1 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия

Установил все обновления вплоть до 1_6_21_6, но бухбаланс точно не соответствует утверженной форме. Что делать И?

Приказ Минсельхоза РФ от 30.10.2009 N 526 "Об утверждении форм отчетности за 2009 г." (Зарегистрировано в Минюсте РФ 01.12.2009 N 15343)
      Приложение. Формы отчетности о финансово-экономическом состоянии товаропроизводителей агропромышленного комплекса за 2009 г. :confused:

----------


## mogs424

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги!
Огромнейшая просьба: кто распологает последним обновлением конфигурации "1С:Сельхозпредприятие.Зарп  лата и кадры 7.7"(

----------


## Muhin555

> 1С 8.1 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> 
> Установил все обновления вплоть до 1_6_21_6, но бухбаланс точно не соответствует утверженной форме. Что делать И?
> 
> Приказ Минсельхоза РФ от 30.10.2009 N 526 "Об утверждении форм отчетности за 2009 г." (Зарегистрировано в Минюсте РФ 01.12.2009 N 15343)
>       Приложение. Формы отчетности о финансово-экономическом состоянии товаропроизводителей агропромышленного комплекса за 2009 г. :confused:


выложи конфигурацию и мы поможем....

----------


## vp0969

> Сообщение от Muhin555  
> Кто-то просил сломать Агрософт.... принимайте!


а это для 8 ки или 7 ки? Сломайте Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухучет ЕСХН.:blush:
А то просит ключ!

----------


## vmil

> а это для 8 ки или 7 ки? Сломайте Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухучет ЕСХН.:blush:
> А то просит ключ!


 А вам то что нужно и для чего? Выкладывайте последний релиз и будем смотреть.Все обновления вплоть до 1_6_21_6 или полную версию, это для 8 .1,и обновления Сельхозпредприятие. ЕСХН, ред. 1 ,7.70.017

----------


## vp0969

Я скачала ЕСХН 7.70.016 от 05.08.09. Хочу поставить свою бухгалтерию, что бы вести учет. А где обновления взять?

----------


## anlap

> выложи конфигурацию и мы поможем....


к сожалению выгрузка весит более 250 мегов. Канал не такой быстрый...
Может можно уменьшить размер ?

----------


## vmil

> к сожалению выгрузка весит более 250 мегов. Канал не такой быстрый...
> Может можно уменьшить размер ?


Вы что всю базу упаковали? Нужно открыть обновленную базу в режиме конфигуратора и сохранить конфигурацию в файл 1Cv8.cf  после упокавать в подарочную упаковку и выложить.:confused:

----------


## fantom1375

> 1С 8.1 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> 
> Установил все обновления вплоть до 1_6_21_6, но бухбаланс точно не соответствует утверженной форме. Что делать И?
> 
> Приказ Минсельхоза РФ от 30.10.2009 N 526 "Об утверждении форм отчетности за 2009 г." (Зарегистрировано в Минюсте РФ 01.12.2009 N 15343)
>       Приложение. Формы отчетности о финансово-экономическом состоянии товаропроизводителей агропромышленного комплекса за 2009 г. :confused:


подскажи как обновлять у меня 1С 8.1:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия Редакция 1.6 (1.6.9.5) ООО "АгроСофт" ломаная, есть обновления с 1.6.13.3 по 1.6.21.6, но не могу обновить

_Добавлено через 7 часов 55 минут 17 секунд_
люди залейте обновления 
1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.10.8
1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.11.7

----------


## anlap

> Вы что всю базу упаковали? Нужно открыть обновленную базу в режиме конфигуратора и сохранить конфигурацию в файл 1Cv8.cf  после упокавать в подарочную упаковку и выложить.:confused:



В подарочной упаковке только конфигурация :) Спасите !
http://narod.ru/disk/18632758000/1Cv8_11.rar

_Добавлено через 9 минут 5 секунд_



> подскажи как обновлять


Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm пакете обновления. Там все по шагам расписано.



> 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.10.8
> 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.11.7


у меня к сожаалению из нет. Покупали официально 1.6.13.3

_Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут 13 секунд_



> люди залейте обновления


1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.10.8 (обновление)
http://ifolder.ru/16784383
1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.11.7 (обновление)
http://ifolder.ru/16784278
p.s.: Доступен до 2010-04-10 без пароля

спасибо добрым дядям что сохранили их

----------


## Лома

Ребят у кого есть последние обновление Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.7 последние?

----------


## anlap

1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.21 6. 
Есть уже новые обновления И Выложите пожалуйста, если да.
А что у всех форма бухбаланс точно соответствует утверженной форме И?
это только у меня кривые руки ... :confused:

----------


## aaron30

Годовая сельхоз отчетность для сельхозки V7.7http://www.rapidshare.ru/1420456

----------


## anlap

Спасибо заранее!
А годовая сельхоз отчетность для 8.1 есть у кого И?  :)

----------


## danik_ka

> Годовая сельхоз отчетность для сельхозки V7.7http://www.rapidshare.ru/1420456


Народ, это последняя на сегодня отчетность для ЕСХН или есть новее. Если да можно мне, плиз.

----------


## Perchik1984

> Никому не попадалась рабочая программа: 
> Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в ТСЖ и Управляющей компании (УК), редакция 3.0  ( http://www.vesuchet.ru/solutions/1c/164.html  )? плаформа 7.7
> Знающим  местонахождение программ большая просьба скинуть в личное сообщение благодарность гарантирую!!!
> 
> _Добавлено через 23 часа 4 минуты 45 секунд_
> 
> Зефир в шоколаде угощайтесь.
>  Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия,
> http://rapidshare.com/files/31913466....6.20.zip.html //установка
> ...


Что за пароль на обновленияИ? Подскажите пожалуста....

----------


## Ilya22

Почитай внимательнее форум:confused:

----------


## quicker2

Народ нужна рабочая конфа АдептИС: Бухгалтерский и оперативный учет для сельскохозяйственных организаций или сельхоз бухучет от Раруса с ключиком. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## anlap

Народ!! вышло обновление 1С 8.1
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия  
Номер версии 1.6.24.7 
Дата выхода 12.04.2010
Выложите плиз !!! у кого есть возможность...

----------


## anlap

ау!! народ!! откликнитесь!!!
что ни у кого этого обновления нету да И?

----------


## danilkolviv

> Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> Номер версии 1.6.24.7
> Дата выхода 12.04.2010


*Смотри тут есть:*
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=198

----------


## anlap

Спасибо за подсказку. Но не то это. 
Во-первых: Там выложена выгрузка конфигурации из дистрибутива - CF 1С: Бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия АГРОСОФТ от 12.04.2010 редакция 1.6.24.3. А нужна 1.6.24.7
Во-вторых: При попытке обновить версию СХП с конфигурации 1.6.21.6 до 1.6.24.3 появляется ошибка "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы".
Так что нужно именно обновление 1.6.24.7 !!!
На сайте 1С обновлений оно есть !! помогите скачать! :confused:

----------


## vmil

> Спасибо за подсказку. Но не то это. 
> Во-первых: Там выложена выгрузка конфигурации из дистрибутива - CF 1С: Бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия АГРОСОФТ от 12.04.2010 редакция 1.6.24.3. А нужна 1.6.24.7
> Во-вторых: При попытке обновить версию СХП с конфигурации 1.6.21.6 до 1.6.24.3 появляется ошибка "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы".
> Так что нужно именно обновление 1.6.24.7 !!!
> На сайте 1С обновлений оно есть !! помогите скачать! :confused:


Могу предложить вот это если вас устроит.:blush:
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.24
(cf) убрана проверка ключа, не проводятся с\х док-ты.
http://rapidshare.com/files/37634868..._____.rar.html

----------


## persona

Perchik1984  

Зефир в шоколаде угощайтесь.
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия,
http://rapidshare.com/files/31913466....6.20.zip.html //установка
http://turbo.to/02pxdoo7qjd8.html //платформа
http://letitbit.net/download/81fba24...k_new.rar.html //Crack платформы

Скинь плиз новые сылки, а то говорит запрашиваемого фала нет на сервере.Заранее благодарен

----------


## Lee

Может кому надо рарус есхн 7.70.017 отученая от жадности.
*Скрытый текст*http://letitbit.net/download/78413.7...70017.ZIP.html

----------


## anlap

Ссылка на скачивание Бух.СХП релиза 1.6.24.7 формат rar 49,7Мб
[CUT="http://files.mail.ru/JR7HI7"][/CUT]

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
всем помогавшим СПАСИБО !
[CUT="http://files.mail.ru/JR7HI7"][/CUT]

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 35 секунд_
http://files.mail.ru/JR7HI7[CUT="http://files.mail.ru/JR7HI7"][/CUT]

----------


## nb3z

Был бы оч признателен за "АдептИС: Бухгалтерский и оперативный учет для сельскохозяйственных организаций", на базе 7-ки!!!

----------


## leha0mas

Друзья, нужна помощь! В данный момент стоит Бухгалтерия Сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8.1  редакция 1.6 (1.6.9.5), очень давно не обновлялась!!! Хотелось бы обновить до последний версии... как я понял обновления идут последовательно, и хотелось бы их скачать!!!! БУДУ ПРОСТО НЕРЕАЛЬНО БЛАГОДАРЕН, если поможите!!!:blush: 
p.s. Есть не большая проблема, не набиваються животные на 11 счете, выдает какую то ошибку, возможно есть решение данной проблемыИ?:confused:

----------


## anlap

http://files.mail.ru/PMXN53
все обновления от 1.6.10.8 по 1.6.24.7
порядок обновления естьв каждомиз них

_Добавлено через 45 секунд_
Файлы будут храниться до 16 июня 2010 года, каждое скачивание файлов продлевает их срок хранения еще на 30 дней.

----------


## leha0mas

Спасибо большое! Очень выручил!!!:good:

_Добавлено через 52 минуты 16 секунд_
Блин, обновление сделал!!! А теперь типа лицензию какую то просит!!! И ошибку выдает, короче не запускается вот досада ((((:(

----------


## fin-otd

Спасибо огромное очень помогли:good:. а то уменя работа встала))))0 Единственный вопрос при обновлении конфы он мне ругался что у сч. 76.НА и 68.32 превышен лимит субконто и пока я не удалила все субконто он не обновлялся..... это у всех было или только у меня? :( кто-нибудь знает что это за ошибка и как она скажется вдальнейшем? :blush: есть идеи как сделать по другому варианту без удаления... буду очень благодарна......

----------


## edn2003

> http://files.mail.ru/PMXN53
> все обновления от 1.6.10.8 по 1.6.24.7


здесь нашел только релиз 1.6.16. А как же остальные? :(

----------


## qinity

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА помогите простому смертному... ОЧЕНЬ нужна программа АГРОСОФТ Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия с лекарством или без. если не трудно, отправьте, пожалуйста на ящик qinity@mail.ru буду ООООЧЕНЬ благодарен до смерти буду на вас молиться ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Tanusha28

Здравствуйте. Скажите, пожалуйста, как обойти ключ программы  СХП ЕСХН R770016.rar

----------


## trollpg

Помогите пожалуйста! Нужно обновить с 1.6.13 до 1.6.24. Нужны промежуточные версии.

----------


## Michael33g

А для Казахстана может есть у кого "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" ?

----------


## k_maklaut

комрады очень срочно нужно Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия на базе 8.1 + лекарство или отдельно лекарство
k_maklaut сабак bk.ru

прошу помощи

----------


## komanch75

А для Сельхоз.предприятие Зарплата + Кадры есть у кого нибудь обновления? Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## lionlion

С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН7.70.018 http://depositfiles.com/files/3kzq2afnc

_Добавлено через 5 минут 19 секунд_
Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.77.70.415 http://depositfiles.com/files/t76j3llm6

_Добавлено через 14 минут 40 секунд_
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8 
установочник 1.6.24.7 http://depositfiles.com/files/on9ye1iy7
обновление1.6.25.3 http://depositfiles.com/files/srx451qx8

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 43 секунды_
Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 8
1.2.30.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/8brmqjlin
1.2.31.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/fc0az6rge

----------


## арах

люди помогите плиз, скиньте текст сломанной обработки "схПроведениеДокументов" из
 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8  Агрософт, желательно версии 1.6.24.7 или 1.6.25.3 ну или если нет сломанной и ктонибуть вручную дописывал обработки проведения схДокументов то поделитесь ими(можно просто конфу дописанную).

_Добавлено через 24 часа 7 минут 42 секунды_
ау народ? только не говорите что все на лицензиях сидят:)

----------


## арах

и все молчат...:(

----------


## арах

мдя... видимо никому не под силу сломать ету конфигурацию?:)

----------


## Random4ik

Проблема возникла, приобретена лицензия на доп. место ЕСХН 7.7, а на доп. месте стоит win 7, на главном ХР. На главном LPT,    на  7 -USB. В итоге там где 7, 1С запускается, а конфа не открывается, просит ключ защиты =( .  Програмка проверки ключа пишет что всё Оk. Кто нибудь может подсказать как быть?

_Добавлено через 29 минут 26 секунд_
Официальный ответ.. :

Добрый день!

Действительно зарегистрирована такая проблема не только для конфигураций
ЕСХН, но и для вообще 7.7 - трудности с работой под Windows 7.
В настоящее время выход из положения только один - работа под Windows
XP

Всего доброго!

С уважением,
линия консультаций 1С-Рарус
тел. 250-63-83, E-mail agro@rarus.ru

----------


## RusNaM

Помогите пожалуйста, не могу установить ключ защиты БСП 8.1 агрософт на 5 пользователей. где можно драва и инструкцию взять?

----------


## vmil

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане кто нибудь занимался переносом данных из
С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН7.70.018 в Бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8 где можно взять правила обмена или пррограмму по конвертации из 7.7 в 8 как это в принципе можно осуществить?

----------


## арах

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане кто нибудь занимался переносом данных из
> С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН7.70.018 в Бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8 где можно взять правила обмена или пррограмму по конвертации из 7.7 в 8 как это в принципе можно осуществить?


по переходу от 7.7 к 8 сразу скажу всякий там перенос данных ето шняга и нормально не работает, полюбому косяки будут особенно если дописывали в ручную.. проверенно не раз..
проще сделать ввод начальных остатков в 8 и работать нормально.

----------


## lionlion

> Проблема возникла, приобретена лицензия на доп. место ЕСХН 7.7, а на доп. месте стоит win 7, на главном ХР. На главном LPT, на 7 -USB. В итоге там где 7, 1С запускается, а конфа не открывается, просит ключ защиты =( . Програмка проверки ключа пишет что всё Оk. Кто нибудь может подсказать как быть?
> 
> Добавлено через 29 минут 26 секунд
> Официальный ответ.. :
> 
> Добрый день!
> 
> Действительно зарегистрирована такая проблема не только для конфигураций
> ЕСХН, но и для вообще 7.7 - трудности с работой под Windows 7.
> ...


4 файлика надо кинуть в папку где база (ели не поможет то и где программа) лови + картинка для веса http://depositfiles.com/files/ib23jthgn

----------


## Vladimir557

Бухгалтерия сельхоз предприятия 8.1
только обновления
1.6.10.8
1.6.11.7
1.6.13.3
1.6.14.6
1.6.15.6
1.6.16.7
1.6.17.4
1.6.19.3
1.6.20.6
1.6.21.6
1.6.24.7
1.6.25.3
http://narod.ru/disk/24827563000/%D0...D1%8F.rar.html

----------


## Lyudmila

Помогите пожалуйста, знакомой нужно задачу сделать в Сельхозакадемиии, задание с книги 1992 г. Я бухгалтер, но с молоком и животными :) не приходилось работать.
Мне всего-то на один раз нужна 1С Сельское хозяйство. Все просмотрела, все поскачивала-и ничего:( требует ключ защиты. Мне бы любую конфу. хоть старую. Если у кого есть-поделитесь пожалуйста!



_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_



> Может кому надо рарус есхн 7.70.017 отученая от жадности.


требует ключ защиты:(

_Добавлено через 14 часов 56 минут 56 секунд_



> Есть конфигурация 1С:Сельскохозяйственное предприятие ЕСХН. Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 вер .016


Тоже просит ключ защиты

----------


## dedaded

Добрый день! Не найдется ли конфигураций по планированию и бюджетированию в с/х.
Например, таких:"Бюджетное планирование предприятий АПК",
"Планирование в растениеводстве и животноводстве" (Производитель: ООО "Центрпрограммсистем")

----------


## fisher1999

Люди, напишите как обойти защиту Бухгалтерия сельхоз предприятия 8.1, буду очень признателен.

----------


## Wslink

Люди, помогите нуно очень 1С Сельхоз предприятие рел. 1.2.29.1 тока не обновление а именно cf.Заранее, очень признателен.

----------


## 3xwww

здравствуйте.
такая ситуация имелась база бух сельхоз проедприятия версии 1.6.19.3
сообственно я ее загрузил и все открылось без требования ключа.
После я подчистил все таблицы выкинул все данные. после произвел обнавления по порядку до релиза 1.6.25.
При запуске конфигурации выдает окошко конфигурация базы днных не соотвествует сохраненной, выбор прдолжить отменить.
Жму продолжить все открывается и ключ не требуется вот хачу узнать это както повлияет на дальнейшие пользовнаие, не будет всяких косяков после наблюдаться?

----------


## synelf

> здравствуйте.
> такая ситуация имелась база бух сельхоз проедприятия версии 1.6.19.3
> сообственно я ее загрузил и все открылось без требования ключа.
> После я подчистил все таблицы выкинул все данные. после произвел обнавления по порядку до релиза 1.6.25.
> При запуске конфигурации выдает окошко конфигурация базы днных не соотвествует сохраненной, выбор прдолжить отменить.
> Жму продолжить все открывается и ключ не требуется вот хачу узнать это както повлияет на дальнейшие пользовнаие, не будет всяких косяков после наблюдаться?


нужно зайти в конфигуратор и дообновить. ты накатил сверху обновление, но база не дообновилась. Открой ее еще раз в конфигураторе и нажми F5, после этого конфигурация дообновится. На данный момент насолько я понимаю у тебя старая конфигурация.

Ключик будет требовать только при работе именно со справочниками и документами которые находятся на вкладке "сельское хозяйство", скорее всего при проведении этих документов. Именно для них нужен допольнительный ключ от сх-бух.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 5 секунд_
*1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия*
версия 1.6.24.7 - обновление 52 мб скачать
версия 1.6.25.3 - обновление 43 мб скачать
версия 1.6.26.3 - обновление 16 мб скачать

архив базы (чистая база без данных) обновленной до последнего релиза 1.6.26.3 197мб скачать

----------


## Wslink

Народ помогите очень нужна cf последней версии 1С Управление Сельхоз предприятие

----------


## synelf

> Народ помогите очень нужна cf последней версии 1С Управление Сельхоз предприятие


скачай с предыдущей ссылки чистую базу и открой ее в конфигураторе. Выбери сохранить конфигурацию, так ты получишь cf.

опс. не то прочитал ((

----------


## efran26

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста: есть лецинзионная бухгалтерия сельхоз предприятия версия 1.6.25.3 от Агрософта на платформе 1с8.1, но она находится в офисе.
Как убрать проверку ключа чтобы в хозяйстве просто смотрели остатки ГСМ, Запчастей, удобрений и так далее, мне не нужно чтобы они проводили документы, лиш бы запускалась и делала Оборотно сальдовую ведомость по счетам, и видели когда от кого были поступления и сколько осталось.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Wslink

а cf Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 8 1.2.30.1 или
1.2.31.1 может кто выложить?Очень надо заранее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## aboema

Люди добрые поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством от жадности для Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия

----------


## sdima85

Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.25.3

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## yuhma

А не поделитесь ли ИТС медицина за какой-либо из последних месяцев 2010г? буду премного благодарен.

----------


## En0tiG

дайте, пожалуйста, конфигурацию Сельскохозяйственное предприятие Бухгалтерский учет для 7.7, не требующую ключа.....если такое возможно(((

----------


## vmil

Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.26.3
Файл 1Cv8.cf (размер 86.84 Мб ) будет доступен по адресу http://ifolder.ru/21338611 до 2011-01-29

----------


## Muhin555

> Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.26.3
> Файл 1Cv8.cf (размер 86.84 Мб ) будет доступен по адресу http://ifolder.ru/21338611 до 2011-01-29


а пароль на скачивание гдеИИ?

----------


## vmil

> а пароль на скачивание гдеИИ?


Извините пожалуйста пароль стандартный .:blush:ruboard:confused:

----------


## f011kpm

Никто не может помочь с обновлением Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН,вроде как уже 7.70.020 релиз есть,было бы неплохо получить его,заранее спасибо.:)

----------


## vmil

> Никто не может помочь с обновлением Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН,вроде как уже 7.70.020 релиз есть,было бы неплохо получить его,заранее спасибо.:)


Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН,7.70.020:blush:
setup
http://depositfiles.com/files/ihprujait
update
http://depositfiles.com/files/fccomielk

----------


## vmil

1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.17:blush:
Название: 1c8.2.BuhSelhozDistset.exe
Размер: 186.68 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-02-20 18:34:16
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21740306
Система лицензирования и защиты конфигураций платформы 1С:Предприятие 8, версия 2.0:blush:
Название: protection.rar
Размер: 3.02 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-03-08 18:38:07
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21740405
*Скрытый текст*Дополнительные файлы поставки
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1. Файл "Характеристика конфигурации Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия.htm" содержит краткое
описание основных функциональных возможностей программного продукта
"1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".

2. В файлах okof.xml и enaof.xml содержатся данные для загрузки
 классификаторов ОКОФ и ЕНАОФ. Файл okof.xml обновлен в
соответствии с изменениями, внесенными в Классификацию основных
средств, включаемых в амортизационные группы, Постановлением
Правительства РФ от 12.09.2008 № 676.

3. В поставку программы входят файлы: 
"правила выгрузки из БУХ СХ 2.0 в ЗуП 2.5.xml", который осуществляет перенос из конфигурации 
"Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0 сельскохозяйственных нарядов
в конфигурацию "Заплата и управление персоналом", редакция 2.5 в документ "Сдельный наряд".


Файлы расположены в подкаталоге

tmplts\Agrosoft\BuhSh\2_0_17_8\

каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8.


Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Переход с редакции 1.6 на редакцию 2.0

В поставку редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
включена методика перехода с редакции 1.6.
При переходе производится автоматический перенос данных:
* Переносятся  все  данные  из  справочников  рабочей  информационной  базы
редакции 1.6.
* На указанную пользователем дату (не ранее 01.01.2011) формируются
входящие остатки на основании  данных рабочей информационной базы  редакции
1.6.
Для переноса данных рекомендуется воспользоваться
Помощником переноса данных из информационных баз 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
(меню "Сервис - Перенос данных из информационных баз 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия").
После загрузки документы автоматически проводятся,
и программа проверяет корректность загруженных данных,
например,  проверяются  совпадения  итоговых  значений   оборотно-сальдовой
ведомости
и т.д. В случае возникновения ошибок выводится отчет с указанием этапа,
на котором возникли ошибки и рекомендации по их устранению.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13.

Налоговые декларации, введенные для представления отчетности с
2004 года, на каждом листе содержат уникальный штрих-код листа. В
формах регламентированной отчетности, распространяемых фирмой "1С",
для отображения штрих-кода используется специальный шрифт
EanGnivc, который должен быть установлен в операционной системе.

Если этот шрифт не установлен, штрих-коды в налоговых декларациях
отображаться не будут. Однако, если вы уже выполняли установки
этого шрифта, повторно выполнять такую установку уже не надо, и
расположенное ниже описание порядка установки шрифта можно пропустить.

Файл шрифта EANG000.ttf после установки конфигурации размещается
в каталоге, куда был установлен шаблон информационной базы.

Для установки шрифта выполните следующие действия:
- откройте Панель управления (Control Panel) операционной
  системы, для этого нажмите кнопку "Пуск", выберите команды
  "Настройка" (Settings) и "Панель  управления" (Control Panel);
- в Панели управления дважды щелкните значок "Шрифты" (Fonts);
- в меню "Файл" (File) выберите команду "Установить шрифт"
  (Install New Font);
- в поле со списком "Диски" (Drives) выберите нужный диск;
- в поле "Папки" (Folders) откройте каталог, в котором находится
  файл EANG000.ttf;
- в списке "Список шрифтов" (List of fonts) выберите строку
  "EanGnivc (True Type)" и нажмите кнопку OK.


______________________________________________
Разработчик конфигурации: Фирма "ООО Агрософт"
Правообладатель программы: Фирма "1С" 
© ЗАО "1С", 2010


_Добавлено через 12 минут 41 секунду_
Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 	7.70.417 от 25.01.2011 
setup
http://depositfiles.com/files/0fzn2sshn
update
http://depositfiles.com/files/bh0ycxfpj

----------


## Love77

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылки на конфигурацию Зарплата и кадры для сельскохозяйственного предприятия релизы 221 и 230!

----------


## villyty

А можно пароль на архив....

----------


## sung82

> Добавлено через 12 минут 41 секунду
> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 	7.70.417 от 25.01.2011 
> setup
> http://depositfiles.com/files/0fzn2sshn
> update
> http://depositfiles.com/files/bh0ycxfpj


Но одноименный пароль "ruboard" не подходит?

----------


## villyty

пароль "ruboard" не подходит

----------


## vmil

> пароль "ruboard" не подходит


"ru-board"

----------


## villyty

Спасибо!!! А вроде уже 21-й релиз ЕСХН есть.... Мне бы его....

----------


## sas79

Помогите с обновлением Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН 7.70.021 релиз ,заранее спасибо.

----------


## msp888

Помогите пожайлуста: нужно обновление на "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", весия 1.6.28.2 от 21.01.2011. Спасибо!

----------


## anlap

http://depositfiles.com/files/cqj2kl6eb
весия 1.6.28.2

----------


## Yrup

> http://depositfiles.com/files/cqj2kl6eb
> весия 1.6.28.2


Уже забанили, еще раз пожалуйста выложи!

----------


## anlap

http://depositfiles.com/files/469w3keza
еще раз

----------


## Yrup

> http://depositfiles.com/files/469w3keza
> еще раз


Спасибо!!!
Помогите нужно это обновление но только для платформы 8.2

(Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы)

----------


## anlap

Точно нет. Даже на сайте 1С такого.

----------


## gnn

А 1С: 7.7 Сельхоз. предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры релиз 231 нет ни у кого?

----------


## vavka

> версия 1.6.26.3 - обновление 16 мб


Можете еще разок скинуть - удалили с сервера файлик, для перехода на 2.0 нужен

----------


## anlap

http://depositfiles.com/files/sbl03uuyu
версия 1.6.26.3

----------


## vmil

> Помогите с обновлением Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН 7.70.021 релиз ,заранее спасибо.


Сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН 7.70.021 релиз:blush:
UPDATE
Доступен до: 2011-03-19 02:56:39
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21941301

----------


## kalinin2005

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА помогите ОЧЕНЬ нужна программа АГРОСОФТ Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия с лекарством. если не трудно, отправьте, пожалуйста на ящик kalisha2005@rambler.ru   или выложете на каком нить обменнике . а то все ссылки которые есть в теме не работают((( буду ООООЧЕНЬ благодарен

----------


## vmil

> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА помогите ОЧЕНЬ нужна программа АГРОСОФТ Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия с лекарством. если не трудно, отправьте, пожалуйста на ящик kalisha2005@rambler.ru   или выложете на каком нить обменнике . а то все ссылки которые есть в теме не работают((( буду ООООЧЕНЬ благодарен


Всё бы нечего да вот только лекарства от этого недуга вряд ли у кого найдётся, хотя можете порыться в анналах всемирной паутины да и что нибудь нароете тем самым избавите себя от лишних издержек и порадуете других "больных" с нашего форума.:blush:

----------


## leha0mas

Очень надо обновления с версии 1.6.24.7 до последней, выручайте...:blush:

----------


## anlap

http://depositfiles.com/files/zw0wk9bl4
25.3, 26.3, 28.2

----------


## CepeLLlka

Vmill.. привет.. вижу ты очень вкурсе всего этого... не поможешь с обновлениями? Сейчас релиз 1,6,16,7 от Агрософта.. лицензия есть.. а за обновления толи много просят.. толи хз пчму так.. 
Могу нарыть все обновления для 1С crm тебе в благодарность...
Аська - 286189762 Мыло в профиле.. буду очень вам признателен.. и есть ещё вопрос один.. у нас в этой базе почему закрытие просходит только раз в год.. я сам хз.. не рыл ничё ещё и не читал.. подскажите что и где нужно поменять в настройках чтобы каждый месяц было закрытие.. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AlPos

Поделитесь установочной версией для 8.2 или 8.1, очень хочется посмотреть возможности решения.

----------


## anlap

Версия 2.0.17
186 МБ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/z0k1t3154

----------


## CepeLLlka

Спасибо, нашёл рабочую ссылку в предыдущих постах.. благодарю.

Кстати.. не подскажете обновляется ли защита каждый раз? В crm с каждой конфигурацией новый установщик защиты.. тут также? Не подскажете?

----------


## AlPos

*>> anlap* спасибо 
ИНПРО: МУКА 8 - поделитесь решением, испытываю агромаднейшее любопытство - возможно поощрение $

----------


## lomshakov

Просьба помочь, стояла Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.26.3 (изменений в глобальнике не было) , платформа 8.1, обновил до 1.6.28.2. Начал требовать ключ. Как обойти защиту?

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## romach81

Выложите пожалуйста инсталляцию Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия на платформы 8.1, 8.2 с лекарством!!!

----------


## vmil

> Просьба помочь, стояла Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.26.3 (изменений в глобальнике не было) , платформа 8.1, обновил до 1.6.28.2. Начал требовать ключ. Как обойти защиту?


Значить были.
Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
Функция ЗапускМенеджераЛицензий():c  onfused:

_Добавлено через 12 минут 44 секунды_



> Выложите пожалуйста инсталляцию Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия на платформы 8.1, 8.2 с лекарством!!!


8.2 с лекарством не бывает надо купить лекарство у производителя еще Б.Н. Ельцин говорил:"Девушки не выходите замуж за иностранцев поддержите отечественного производителя"!!!:confused:

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0, релиз 2.0.19.9 от 02.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:

letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## mogs424

У кого есть 1С: 7.7 Сельхоз. предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры релиз 231ИИ?

----------


## CepeLLlka

Лучше бы по ведению учёта помог бы кто-нибудь чучуть.. немного не понятно как и что делать.. обороты на некоторых счетах не сходятся.. помогите кто-нибудь пожалуйста..

----------


## romach81

> *1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0, релиз 2.0.19.9 от 02.03.2011 (обновление)
> 
> Скачать:
> 
> letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*


помогите с инсталлом и ключами! :blush:

----------


## vmil

> Лучше бы по ведению учёта помог бы кто-нибудь чучуть.. немного не понятно как и что делать.. обороты на некоторых счетах не сходятся.. помогите кто-нибудь пожалуйста..


Какая конфигурация если 1С Предприятие 8.2,  "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0, или редакция 1.6 тогда
В отчётах есть "экспресс-проверка ведения учета" проверь может поможет а так с ваших слов не совсем все понятно какие обороты на каких счетах  не сходятся? Подробности если хочешь то в личку.

----------


## lomshakov

> Просьба помочь, стояла Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия версия 1.6.26.3 (изменений в глобальнике не было) , платформа 8.1, обновил до 1.6.28.2. Начал требовать ключ. Как обойти защиту?


Разобрался в чем дело, в версии 1.6.26.3, в модуле приложения были закомментированы строки с 526 по 533.
Т.е.
*Скрытый текст*//Инициализируем механизм защиты
//Если НЕ ИнициализироватьЗащитуКон  фигурации() Тогда
//Предупреждение("Не установлена система лицензирования конфигурации. Работа программы будет прекращена."+
//Символы.ПС + 
//Символы.ПС + "Программа установки защиты конфигурации запускается с установочного компакт-диска кнопкой ""Установка системы лицензирования и защиты""."+
//Символы.ПС + "Или вручную, дистирибутив который находится в каталоге шаблонов, в подкаталоге \Agrosoft\BuhSh\%Версия конфигурации%\Рrotection, файл LicenceSetup.exe.");
//ЗавершитьРаботуСистемы(Ло  ь);
//Возврат Ложь;
//КонецЕсли;

Вроде как, со слов бухгалтера, функционал не нарушен.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Pushast

Нужна 1с:Бухгалтерия, версия 6.0 ломаная.Подсобите,пожалуйс  та.

----------


## vavka

> *1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0, релиз 2.0.19.9 от 02.03.2011 (обновление)
> *


После обновления с 17 релиза вылазиет ошибка - не найдена компонета BSHPINI. Не нашел в дистрибутивах таковую.

п.с. все в лицензиях.

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.419 от 14.03.2011 

Скачать:
letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет. ЕСХН ред.1" , релиз 7.70.023 от 14.03.2011 

Скачать:
letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles*

----------

blackraven (11.01.2012), Petro Star (26.01.2012), Zokerr (06.10.2011), хахатушка (28.11.2011)

----------


## synelf

> После обновления с 17 релиза вылазиет ошибка - не найдена компонета BSHPINI. Не нашел в дистрибутивах таковую.
> 
> п.с. все в лицензиях.


нужно заменить файлы 33CE.datafile, 33CE.paramfile, 33CE.paramfile на эти же, но новые из папки установки.

----------


## vavka

> нужно заменить файлы 33CE.datafile, 33CE.paramfile, 33CE.paramfile на эти же, но новые из папки установки.


хм, а автоматом они не поставились, в дистрибутиве есть дистрибутив с защитой, я его переустановил.
А куда их скопировать нужно?

----------


## synelf

> хм, а автоматом они не поставились, в дистрибутиве есть дистрибутив с защитой, я его переустановил.
> А куда их скопировать нужно?


C:\Program Files\1C\Licence 2.0 вот сюда. Смотря где установлена защита для сельхоз бухгалтерии.

----------


## timmiweb

Добрый день !Есть ли стандартная обработка перехода с Единый Сельскохозяйственный Налог 7.7 редакция 1 на Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 2.0 ?

----------


## preobrajenie1

> Срочно нужна конфигурация по заготовке молока и производству молочной продукции. Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Если что найдёте, сбросьте мне пожалуйста!!! ОЧЕНЬ надо!!!

----------


## sung82

> Если что найдёте, сбросьте мне пожалуйста!!! ОЧЕНЬ надо!!!


Ни у кого наверное нет. Пишу сам.

----------


## Spoon

Выложите пожалуйста обновления с 28.2 релиза по 30.7 релиз. Спасибо

----------


## DmitryNemo

Помагите пожалуйста найти или отвязать от ключа конфу 1С7 Сельхоз. предпр. Бух. учет ред 4

----------


## Ленчик88

Добрый день! Очень нужна Бухгалтерия сельхоз. предприятия 8.1 или 8.2 отученная от ключа... Или как обойти защиту от изменений глобального модуля
Заранее спасибо

----------


## romach81

> Добрый день! Очень нужна Бухгалтерия сельхоз. предприятия 8.1 или 8.2 отученная от ключа... Или как обойти защиту от изменений глобального модуля
> Заранее спасибо


это нужно всем, но такого не буваэ :rolleyes:

----------


## deadfriend

Выложите пожалуйста обновления с 28.2 релиза по 30.7 релиз. Спасибо

----------


## vavka

> Разобрался в чем дело, в версии 1.6.26.3, в модуле приложения были закомментированы строки с 526 по 533.
> Т.е.
> *Скрытый текст*//Инициализируем механизм защиты
> //Если НЕ ИнициализироватьЗащитуКон  фигурации() Тогда
> //Предупреждение("Не установлена система лицензирования конфигурации. Работа программы будет прекращена."+
> //Символы.ПС + 
> //Символы.ПС + "Программа установки защиты конфигурации запускается с установочного компакт-диска кнопкой ""Установка системы лицензирования и защиты""."+
> //Символы.ПС + "Или вручную, дистирибутив который находится в каталоге шаблонов, в подкаталоге \Agrosoft\BuhSh\%Версия конфигурации%\Рrotection, файл LicenceSetup.exe.");
> //ЗавершитьРаботуСистемы(Ло  ь);
> ...


Нарушено. работать примочка сельская не будет!

----------


## slayev

старый формат 33CE.paramfile.
СЛК пишет ,что формат устаревший версии 2.1, нужен новый версии 2.2
Где его взять, если даже в последнем релизе 2.0.20.10 тот же старый файл 33CE.paramfile

_Добавлено через 42 секунды_
ссотвественно не может найти компоненту BSHINI

----------


## vavka

попробуйте удалите эту защиту, перезагрузите систему и вновь установите. 2.0.20 в комплекте  ключем - РАБОТАЮТ

----------


## ezel

Прошу выложить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.420

----------

ElenaN (08.04.2012)

----------


## Masik777

> Нарушено. работать примочка сельская не будет!


Для бухов в плане расчетов эта примочка нужна?

----------


## St_George

Кто-нибудь подсажите пожалуйста как безболезненно перенести ИБ из 
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" в 
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет. ЕСХН 
Заранее премного благодарен всем кто откликнется...!!!

----------

smile_ok (26.03.2012)

----------


## tihan

> *
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет. ЕСХН ред.1" , релиз 7.70.023 от 14.03.2011 
> 
> Скачать:
> letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles*


Спасибо, Скачал, установил, Пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты проги. В глобальном модуле изменил значение "0" на "1". 


```
Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпоненту("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
		Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
		СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
```

Прога будет работать корректно? Или нужно подтянуть ESHN.dll? Где его можно взять? Заранее благодарен

----------


## SJ24

> Спасибо, Скачал, установил, Пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты проги. В глобальном модуле изменил значение "0" на "1". 
> 
> 
> ```
> Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпоненту("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
> 		Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
> 		СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
> ```
> 
> Прога будет работать корректно? Или нужно подтянуть ESHN.dll? Где его можно взять? Заранее благодарен


нет, работать корректно не будет, насчет ESHN.dll правленного не встречал, да он и не поможет, нужно искать эмулятор ключа защиты, если он вообще есть в природе

----------


## tihan

> нет, работать корректно не будет, насчет ESHN.dll правленного не встречал, да он и не поможет, нужно искать эмулятор ключа защиты, если он вообще есть в природе


:eek: И что теперь делать? Может есть рабочая конфигурация для Сельхоз предприятия под 7.7? Помогите Пжалуста ( tsn@ua.fm ) .... Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Masik777

> :eek: И что теперь делать? Может есть рабочая конфигурация для Сельхоз предприятия под 7.7? Помогите Пжалуста ( tsn@ua.fm ) .... Заранее благодарен.


У меня тоже Сельхоз предприятия под 7.7. Ставил ключ HASP натуральный, (но не знаю от какой 7.7). Пишет - не обнаружен ключ защиты. Получается, что для сельхоз нужен свой HASP ? А на счет функционала согласен - не все работает, если что то менять. Странно, что эмуль не найти.. Сельхозников совсем не уважают:yes: Будем ждать, может кто и поможет.

----------


## tihan

> нет, работать корректно не будет, насчет ESHN.dll правленного не встречал, да он и не поможет, нужно искать эмулятор ключа защиты, если он вообще есть в природе


Если есть возможность, растолкуйте почему работать будет некорректно? По идее, при запуске происходит проверка, мы тыкаем ему что мол все гуд, и дальше все должно быть как по маслу ІМХО!?

----------


## AlexanderTiger

> Если есть возможность, растолкуйте почему работать будет некорректно? По идее, при запуске происходит проверка, мы тыкаем ему что мол все гуд, и дальше все должно быть как по маслу ІМХО!?


Не так всё просто... :) проверки на валидность идут и при проведении документов, например... :( А ключ нужен действительно свой отдельный...
Есть, кстати, купленная Сельхоз для Украины под 8,1 от ИН-Агро с ключём на одного юзера, есть возможность дать доступ хакеру на сервер терминалов для создания эмулятора! :) Если такой спец здесь есть и за него поручатся "местные" (в плане доверия доступа к серверу) - то пишите!

----------


## tihan

А какие вообще есть конфигурации для сельхоз предприятий? Что лучше выбрать если покупать лицензионную?

----------


## dimon_tmb

Помогите пожалуйста с  cf управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 1.3.11

----------


## tihan

Посмотрел демку ЕСХН, я так понимаю эта конфа под Россию? Для Украины можете поделится? Спасибо.

----------


## ruwutt

Поддерживаю, есть чо для уКраины?

----------


## tihan

Есть решение КУПИТЬ лицензионную бухгалтерию для сульхоз предприятия Украины на базе 7.7. Но, как всегда возможность выбора догладывает позвоночник. Быть или не быть? На чем остановить свой выборИ? Микст? Инагро? Кварц? Уважаемые коллеги, кто щупал разницу, дайте свой вердикт в студию. Спасибо!

----------


## AndyPanda

Выложите пожалуйста обновления с 1.6.28.2 релиза по 1.6.30.7 релиз. Спасибо

----------


## mrkop

Выложите плиз, какие есть последние конфигурации Бухгалтерии С ЕСХН , 7.7, 8.1 с лекарством.

----------


## tatyana75

> Есть решение КУПИТЬ лицензионную бухгалтерию для сульхоз предприятия Украины на базе 7.7. Но, как всегда возможность выбора догладывает позвоночник. Быть или не быть? На чем остановить свой выборИ? Микст? Инагро? Кварц? Уважаемые коллеги, кто щупал разницу, дайте свой вердикт в студию. Спасибо!


Да, есть нормальные программы для автоматизации сельхозпредприятий. Знаю бухгалтеров, работающих в L.Soft Office 7.2 SQL более 10 лет, - очень довольны. У предприятия (кстати, входящего в 200 крупнейших России) три основных подразделения:птицефабрик  , колбасный цех, растениеводство. За 10 лет работы в L.Soft сделали себе много наработок именно по с/х учету, по колбасному (обвалка, фаршесоставление, полная себестоимость), по птицефабрике (специализированная отчетность по затратам), растениеводство (расчет себестоимости в годовом и более цикле), - все это с выходом на бух.отчетность (главная книга и налоговый учет). Распечатывают всю первичку, конечно. Единственное, у L.Soft на сайте мало информации (заполняют), поэтому лучше узнать все в контактах по тел.

---------- Post added at 22:57 ---------- Previous post was at 22:54 ----------




> Поддерживаю, есть чо для уКраины?


А на русском интерфейс подойдет? Есть решения.

----------


## sunsveta86

Добрый день.  бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 1.6 Агрософт требует licencesetup.exe Помогите, посоветуйте, кто сталкивался...

----------


## Zokerr

*SJ24*, благодарюююю

----------


## Alex---Sh

Всем привет!
Может кто-то находил методику ведения производственного учета реализованную в 1С 7.7: Сельхозпредпр. Бухг.учет.ЕСХН?
Помогите, выложите ссылочку!. Думаю всем полезна будет. Очень много нюансов в учете. Причем с каждым обновлением что то добавляется или изменяется. 
Бухгалтера с бухучетом справляются, а вот производственный учет никак до ума не можем довести.
С уважением, Александр.

----------


## Zokerr

*Alex---Sh*, сбрось на мыло напиши в личку.Штука полезная

----------


## Alex---Sh

> *Alex---Sh*, сбрось на мыло напиши в личку.Штука полезная


Читай внимательней! Нечего сбрасывать: сам ищу!:D

----------


## vp0969

Мальчики и девочки! Неужели так и никто так и не сломал эту Сельхозку? Или нас так мало? Мы же сельхозники бедненькие и покупать ох как нехочется.... А работать ох как хочется... Вот кто сломал бы и чтоб доки все проводились ... Вот было бы счастье...:yes: Директор наверное зарплату сразу поднял.....:good:

----------


## serg.gher1

> могу выложить все обновления 1.6 для 8.1 и 2.0 для 8.2, если кому надо.


выкладывай для 8.2 2.0 и установщик лицензий если есть

----------


## UglyMan

> могу выложить все обновления 1.6 для 8.1 и 2.0 для 8.2, если кому надо.


Выложи, очень нужно

----------


## dimon_tmb

Если возможно, залейте .cf Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Adamante123

Что за соединение при открытииИ?Как убрать?!? Может есть чистая сельхозкаИ

---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:39 ----------

Киньте на почту guss98@mail.ru Плиз очень надо!и последние обновы

---------- Post added at 15:30 ---------- Previous post was at 14:42 ----------

*anlap*, кинь еще раз ссылку а лучше на почту сразу!забанили твои ссылки

----------


## alex_phantom

А конфы "Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" от АгроСофт ни у кого нет случаем?
Очень надо!

----------


## krezbez

колеги! нужна помощ. и не буду оригинальным:
установил 7,7, есть толь 8,1, толь 8,2 но нужна конфигурация сельхоз предприятия.
помогите!!!!

----------


## Ламия

Есть у кого нибудь демо комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия и управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием?хочется посмотреть и выбрать.Заранее спасибо

----------


## GrumBumBes

Кому нужны регулярные обновления сельхозки платформа 8.2 пишите
или если платформа 8.1 то только до середины 2011 года так как снята с обслуживания!!!

Если много народу буду выкладывать!!!

----------


## lomshakov

> Дамы и Господа, кто сможет помочь обновлением (желательно периодическим) для конфигурации "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие", для платформы 7.7 или 8.1
> 
> очень надо...


Торренты:
http://altkm-soft.ru/viewtopic.php?t=36
http://altkm-soft.ru/viewtopic.php?t=35

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Торренты:
> http://altkm-soft.ru/viewtopic.php?t=36
> http://altkm-soft.ru/viewtopic.php?t=35


Торренты это хорошо вот только я как админ все порты блокирую на работе!!! И проги такие тоже:)

----------


## lomshakov

> Торренты это хорошо вот только я как админ все порты блокирую на работе!!! И проги такие тоже:)


Жаль, что здесь торрента нет

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Adamante123

> Кому нужны регулярные обновления сельхозки платформа 8.2 пишите
> или если платформа 8.1 то только до середины 2011 года так как снята с обслуживания!!!
> 
> Если много народу буду выкладывать!!!


Нужна платформа 8.2 сельхозки, Агро-Софт поставить не могу!На и обновления тоже нужны! можно на почту guss98@mail.ру жду ответа!Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Нужна платформа 8.2 сельхозки, Агро-Софт поставить не могу!На и обновления тоже нужны! можно на почту guss98@mail.ру жду ответа!Спасибо за помощь!


Жди заливаю!!!

----------


## GrumBumBes

Платформа 8.2.13.219_setupwin
Основа для перехода ставить в первую очередь 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_17_8
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_19_9
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_20_10
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_23_9
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_24_11
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_26_9
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_28_3
1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_29_10

Все обновления ставяться ПОПОРЯДКУ перескакивать НЕЛЬЗЯ!!! Начиная с релиза 2_0_17_8 ТАМ ВСЯ ОСНОВА!!!

----------

alex_phantom (22.12.2011), ALM1959 (21.03.2012)

----------


## alex_phantom

А теперь давай "Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" от той же конторы.
Это которая на 8.2 с управляемыми формами на основе конфы "Комплексный учёт"

----------


## GrumBumBes

> А теперь давай "Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" от той же конторы.
> Это которая на 8.2 с управляемыми формами на основе конфы "Комплексный учёт"


Хорошо поисчу!!! Но на первый взгляд вроде нету!!!

----------


## oksy

Привет ВСЕМ !!! Подскажите, кто работал в 1С:Сельхозпредприятие (ЕСХН)  на 7-ке, сейчас уже в отчетах ЕСХН автоматически считается или все так же вручную цифры в 
отчет вколачиваются ?

----------


## Adamante123

---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 ----------

[/COLOR]


> Платформа 8.2.13.219_setupwin
> Основа для перехода ставить в первую очередь 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_17_8
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_19_9
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_20_10
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_23_9
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_24_11
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_26_9
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_28_3
> 1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_29_10
> ...


Спасибо большое!Надеюсь это не от Агро софта и поставить проблем не будет!Если есть тонкости то плиз расскажи! Спасибо еще раз!

----------


## Adamante123

Блин что делать! От Агро-Софт 1С открыть не могу пишет не обнаружен драйвер защиты ключа не знаю чё делать(((( Подскажите кто знает!Уж очень надо

----------


## alex_phantom

> Блин что делать!


А не поможет ничего. Она должна без ключа запускаться, но СХ учёт полноценно работать не будет без ключа.
Тока самому дописывать модули если не устраивает.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Блин что делать!


А не поможет ничего. Она должна без ключа запускаться, но СХ учёт полноценно работать не будет без ключа.
Тока самому дописывать модули если не устраивает.

А у тебя случаем Комплексного учёта СХ от АгроСофт не?
Вот за него бы я взялся дописать.

----------


## Adamante123

> А не поможет ничего. Она должна без ключа запускаться, но СХ учёт полноценно работать не будет без ключа.
> Тока самому дописывать модули если не устраивает.


Дело в том что устанавливаю Licence который идёт в придачу но когда запускаю его и 1С пишет что не обнаружена защита ключа драйвера!(((и хз чё делать!

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 ----------




> А не поможет ничего. Она должна без ключа запускаться, но СХ учёт полноценно работать не будет без ключа.
> Тока самому дописывать модули если не устраивает.


Дело в том что устанавливаю Licence который идёт в придачу но когда запускаю его и 1С пишет что не обнаружена защита ключа драйвера!(((и хз чё делать!

----------


## alex_phantom

> и хз чё делать!


Вот попробуй удали этот Licence и запусти программу, она должна предупредить, что нет ключа и будет ограничен функционал СХ подраздела. Несколько документов не будут сами заполнятся по тормам. А в остальном всё будет работать.

P.S. У всех сообщения задваивает или у меня одного это в глазах двоится?

----------


## alex_phantom

> и хз чё делать!


Вот попробуй удали этот Licence и запусти программу, она должна предупредить, что нет ключа и будет ограничен функционал СХ подраздела. Несколько документов не будут сами заполнятся по тормам. А в остальном всё будет работать.

P.S. У всех сообщения задваивает или у меня одного это в глазах двоится?

Косячно. Алё! На верху! Поправьте.

----------


## GrumBumBes

У всех

---------- Post added at 10:15 ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 ----------

В комплекте с программой и конфигурацией шло 2 ключа 1с: один отвечает за работу самой платформы 8.2, второй за работу чисто сельхоз конфигурации!!!
Сельхозный ключ работает через СЛК (сервер лицензирования конфигурации)!!!

Вопросов как обойти мне не задавать я ХЗ!!! У меня лицензия не задумывался!!! Но если нужны дампы могу снять с ключей если обясните как!!!

На счет различной версии СЛК и конфигурации: после обновления необходимо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО переустановить СЛК из папки Protection в нутри каждой обновлялки он свой!!! Иногда необходимо вручную из вышеуказанной папки извлечь все файлы из архива 33СЕ и заменить в папке СЛК 2.0 в Program Files!!!

Вот так я прошагал этот ПУТЬ С БУБНОМ!!!

----------


## Adamante123

Хз кароче делать((( Если Licence удаляешь он вообще не даёт заходить как и с ним в принципе!!! Вот незадача((

----------


## deniska6666

всем добрый день!

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0 есть эмулятор или нереально найти? Буду оч благодарен=)

если что то почта 9130956666@mail.ru

спасибки

----------


## Adamante123

Здрасте. Скиньте плиз эмулятор для 1С сельхозки обычный эмуль не идёт, пишет что не обнаружено защиты ключа драйвера вроде что то подобное!Плиз!

----------


## black shark

> Здрасте. Скиньте плиз эмулятор для 1С сельхозки обычный эмуль не идёт, пишет что не обнаружено защиты ключа драйвера вроде что то подобное!Плиз!


Я уже весь инет перекопал ни чего не найду ни как очень нужно если у кого есть киньте volga911@list.ru

----------


## alex_phantom

> Вот так я прошагал этот ПУТЬ С БУБНОМ!!!


А можешь выложить руководство к конфигурации, которое на диске в PDF?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Хз кароче делать


Ну вроде всё получилось. Конечно хитрые СХ функции скорей всего работать не будут, но вцелом работает.
А может и всё заработает.
Качаем-пробуем

Незабываем СПАСИБЫ, если помогло!

----------

Crioman (06.03.2012), egodechel (23.01.2012), fd7878 (04.03.2012), foma1356 (04.03.2012), hasum (22.01.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

*alex_phantom*,а обновления нет для ЕСХН последнее 27 находил в ветке может поделишься ред. 1 1С 7.7.

----------


## alex_phantom

> ЕСХН


Такое слово сегодня встречал на форуме, но не помню где. Поищи по словам сельхоз и сельскохозяйствен.
Я такими баловался и наткнулся.
Правда может старые релизы были.

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.30.9 от 19.01.2012* (обновление)
Предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.14.
скачать | зеркало

----------

alex_phantom (19.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.30.9 от 19.01.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**oron**

----------


## Adamante123

Есть эмулятьр для сельхозкиИОбычный не подходит!Буду признателен!

----------


## black shark

> Есть эмулятьр для сельхозкиИОбычный не подходит!Буду признателен!


тоже интересно:rolleyes:И

----------


## GrumBumBes

Не успел ну ладно пусть и моя валяеться!!!!

2_0_30_9

----------


## GrumBumBes

Турбо бит

----------


## vitamina

Конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", версия 1.3.20.1 от 10.01.2012 

обновление -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало2

Конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", версия 1.3.21.1 от 25.01.2012 

обновление -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало2

----------

ALM1959 (18.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.425 от 20.02.2012* 

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

*Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.029 от 20.02.2012*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.239*

обновление ->  скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

ALM1959 (18.03.2012), fialka_night (11.03.2012), GrumBumBes (11.03.2012), klopokos (12.03.2012), smile_ok (23.03.2012)

----------


## fd7878

> Ну вроде всё получилось. Конечно хитрые СХ функции скорей всего работать не будут, но вцелом работает.
> А может и всё заработает.
> Качаем-пробуем
> 
> Незабываем СПАСИБЫ, если помогло!


Большое спасибо. Установилось. Пока вроде бы работает. Вот только обновить не получается. Может, подскажете, может ли подготовленная Вами конфигурация обновляться?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Вами конфигурация обновляться?


2.0.32.4

----------

fd7878 (10.03.2012)

----------


## fd7878

> 2.0.32.4


Пробовал сам обычным путем обновить предыдущую выложенную Вами конфигурацию 2.0.29.10. Не получилось.
Большое спасибо за 2.0.32.4

----------


## fialka_night

СПАСИБО

----------


## vadimvad

> тоже интересно:rolleyes:И


http://narod.ru/disk/41061268001.d80...D0%A5.doc.html

---------- Post added at 19:38 ---------- Previous post was at 19:36 ----------




> Есть эмулятьр для сельхозкиИОбычный не подходит!Буду признателен!


http://narod.ru/disk/41061268001.d80...D0%A5.doc.html

----------


## alex_phantom

Говорят старая ссылка не работает.
Вот новая.
2.0.32.4

----------

cat1975 (20.03.2012), Crioman (15.03.2012), egodechel (19.03.2012)

----------


## vp0969

А сельхоз документы Проводит?

----------


## alex_phantom

> А сельхоз документы Проводит?


Да, тока без проводок. :)
Они без ключа не работают.

----------


## ALM1959

> А не поможет ничего. Она должна без ключа запускаться, но СХ учёт полноценно работать не будет без ключа.
> Тока самому дописывать модули если не устраивает.
> 
> А у тебя случаем Комплексного учёта СХ от АгроСофт не?
> Вот за него бы я взялся дописать.


У меня есть инсталл при возможности выложу

----------


## lomshakov

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 для 1c v8.2* 
*Релизы:*
релиз 2.0.33.8 --> update
релиз 2.0.32.4 --> update
релиз 2.0.30.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.29.10 --> update
релиз 2.0.28.3 --> update
релиз 2.0.26.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.24.11 --> update
релиз 2.0.23.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.20.10 --> update
релиз 2.0.19.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.17.8 --> setup

Все файлы в одной папке на сервере

Описание конфигурации на сайте фирмы "1С"

---------- Post added at 16:51 ---------- Previous post was at 16:42 ----------




> Дамы и Господа, кто сможет помочь обновлением (желательно периодическим) для конфигурации "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие", для платформы 7.7 или 8.1
> 
> очень надо...


для 8.1 периодические обновления, сейчас скачаю выложу.

---------- Post added at 17:37 ---------- Previous post was at 16:51 ----------

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.1* 
*Релизы:*
2.0.22.2 --> 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.9, 2.0.21.2 |--> BSP_81_2.0.22.2_update.rar
2.0.21.2 --> 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.9 |--> BSP_81_2.0.21.2_update.rar
2.0.20.9 --> 2.0.19.13 |--> BSP_81_2.0.20.9_update.rar
2.0.19.13 --> 2.0.18.2, 2.0.19.10 |--> BSP_81_2.0.19.13_update.rar
2.0.19.10 --> 2.0.18.2 |--> BSP_81_2.0.19.10_update.rar
2.0.18.2 --> 2.0.16.1, 2.0.17.7 |--> BSP_81_2.0.18.2_update.rar
2.0.17.7 --> 2.0.16.1 |--> BSP_81_2.0.17.7_update.rar
2.0.16.1 --> 2.0.15.6 |--> BSP_81_2.0.16.1_update.rar
2.0.15.6 --> 2.0.14.8, 2.0.15.5 |--> BSP_81_2.0.15.6_update.rar
2.0.14.8 --> 2.0.13.5, 2.0.14.5 |--> BSP_81_2.0.14.8_update.rar
2.0.14.5 --> 2.0.13.5, 2.0.14.4 |--> BSP_81_2.0.14.5_update.rar
2.0.13.5 --> 2.0.12.2, 2.0.13.4 |--> BSP_81_2.0.13.5_update.rar
2.0.12.2 |--> BSP_81_2.0.12.2_setup.rar

Все релизы в папке на сервере (по отдельности)

----------

hasum (11.05.2012), root7 (13.05.2018), WETErok_AI (28.03.2012)

----------


## mig21boss

Добрый день.  При обновлении 77 СельхозБухгалтерия с 403 на 405 при входе в программу после обновления выдается ошибка, помогите устранить: 

Выполняется проверка необходимых обновлений информационной базы.
СпрСотрудники.НеВзиматьВз  осыФОМС.Установить('01.01.2010',  1);
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо  ма.Модуль(11293)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (НеВзиматьВзносыФОМС)

---------- Post added at 18:59 ---------- Previous post was at 18:59 ----------

Добрый день.  При обновлении 77 СельхозБухгалтерия с 403 на 405 при входе в программу после обновления выдается ошибка, помогите устранить: 

Выполняется проверка необходимых обновлений информационной базы.
СпрСотрудники.НеВзиматьВз  осыФОМС.Установить('01.01.2010',  1);
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо  ма.Модуль(11293)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (НеВзиматьВзносыФОМС)

----------


## vitamina

> При обновлении 77 СельхозБухгалтерия с 403 на 405 при входе в программу после обновления выдается ошибка...


Я никогда не занимался с/х, но что-то мне подсказывает, что видимо была попытка обновить 403 на 425.
А в update.txt 425-го релиза дословно сказано:



> ВНИМАНИЕ! БУДЬТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫ ПРИ ПЕРЕХОДЕ С РЕЛИЗА 7.70.408!
> ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ОЗНАКОМЬТЕСЬ С ПОРЯДКОМ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ РЕЛИЗА!
>    Начиная с релиза 7.70.409 для справочников установлено максимальное
> значение количества уровней вложенности равное 3.


Так что тут видимо 409 релиз критический. Надо обновиться на 408, затем на 409, ну а потом уже наверное можно на 425...

----------


## mig21boss

ошибка - обновление происходило на 425

---------- Post added at 20:45 ---------- Previous post was at 19:14 ----------

может кто даст ссылки на 77 СельхозБухг версию 408 и 409

----------


## alex_phantom

> У меня есть инсталл при возможности выложу


Ну так давай. Потому как без полного комплекта включая установку защиты не получится ломать.
Модули зашифрованы и находятся не в самом ключе, а в файлах защиты.
Желательно полностью всё, что на диске с ней идёт.

----------


## GrumBumBes

ТурбоБит

----------

hasum (11.05.2012), rustan (06.04.2012), smile_ok (23.03.2012), Сергей1963 (30.03.2012)

----------


## mig21boss

Добрый день. Нужна 1с77 Рарус БухгалтерияСелхоз ред.3 для перехода на ред. 4, последний релиз 425 у меня есть.
Дайте ссылочку если есть у кого.

----------


## cat1975

> Насчет ключей для РАРУС-сельхоз:
> я установил конфу, при запуске потребовала ключ, тогда открыл конфигуратор, и в глобальном модуле закомментировал следующий текст:
> Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
> 
>     //// СирК {
>     //Состояние("Инициализация конфигурации ...");
>     //
>     //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
> ...




 //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
    //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
    //    Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
    //    СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
    //    
    //Иначе

Только это убрать

----------


## GrumBumBes

и тогда семерка сельхозная будет работатьИ?

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:16 ----------




> //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
>     //    Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
>     //    СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
>     //    
>     //Иначе
> 
> Только это убрать


так не будет работать проверил работает только по первому варианту Сообщение от rolkan


Отчетность по сельхозке 77 такая же как и в общем рещиме или я ошибаюсьИ?

----------


## rustan

Здравствуйте, нужна Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012 обновление

----------


## lomshakov

> Здравствуйте, нужна Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012 обновление


*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0*
Релизы с 2.0.17.8 по 2.0.34.7 скачать здесь, или здесь, или здесь

----------

bagyrat (07.04.2012), root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## fd7878

> Говорят старая ссылка не работает.
> Вот новая.
> 2.0.32.4


Добрый день, alex_phantom! Будем очень благодарны, если выложите редакцию 2.0.34.7

----------


## alex_phantom

> Будем очень благодарны


Постараюсь завтра.

---------- Post added at 01:20 ---------- Previous post was at 00:41 ----------




> Релизы с 2.0.17.8 по 2.0.34.7 скачать здесь, или здесь, или здесь


А где же 2.0.33.8? Без него 2.0.34.7 не обновляется.

----------


## lomshakov

> Постараюсь завтра.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 ---------- Previous post was at 00:41 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> А где же 2.0.33.8? Без него 2.0.34.7 не обновляется.


Все, залил, смотрите по тем же ссылкам.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## cat1975

> так не будет работать проверил работает только по первому варианту Сообщение от rolkan


Извините, я так понимаю пробовать надо, но у меня работает именно так.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Все, залил, смотрите по тем же ссылкам


Другое дело! Теперь вижу. Ну значит завтра выложу свежий CF.

----------


## GrumBumBes

> //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
>     //    Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
>     //    СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
>     //    
>     //Иначе
> 
> Только это убрать


После закоментирование не проводиться приплод телят и КРС как исправитьИИ после возврашения всн работает нормально

---------- Post added at 09:16 ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 ----------




> Насчет ключей для РАРУС-сельхоз:
> я установил конфу, при запуске потребовала ключ, тогда открыл конфигуратор, и в глобальном модуле закомментировал следующий текст:
> Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
> 
>     //// СирК {
>     //Состояние("Инициализация конфигурации ...");
>     //
>     //// Загружаем компоненту защиты
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
> ...


Не проводятся документы по приплоду животных!!! Как исправить заранее спс
Пишет что документ не проведен и без каких либо коментариев!!!

----------


## kostya770

День добрый!Подскажите,я так понимаю если скачать и поставить отсюда версию 2.0.34.7 то она не полноценно будет работать?А что конкретно в ней будет нерабочего не подскажете?

----------


## GrumBumBes

Нет платформа 8.2 рабочая но с ключами с эмуляторами могут быть проблемы, верхние посты относятся к версии 77

----------

kostya770 (13.04.2012)

----------


## kostya770

> Нет платформа 8.2 рабочая но с ключами с эмуляторами могут быть проблемы, верхние посты относятся к версии 77


А если предприятие 8.2 лицензионное стоитИ?ли для этой бухгалтерии специальный ключ надо?

----------

GrumBumBes (13.04.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

Там в компекте идет 2 ключа, один на платформу 1с 8.2 а другой на сельхозку от агрософта, так что если у вас тока один ключ на платформу то ставте эмулятор ключа сельхозки и тестите может не рабочие фукции вам и не понадобятся!!!

Релиз 2_0_34_7 с ТурбоБит

----------


## kostya770

> Там в компекте идет 2 ключа, один на платформу 1с 8.2 а другой на сельхозку от агрософта, так что если у вас тока один ключ на платформу то ставте эмулятор ключа сельхозки и тестите может не рабочие фукции вам и не понадобятся!!!
> 
> Релиз 2_0_34_7 с ТурбоБит


Извиняюсь,а эмулятор где взять?

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Извиняюсь,а эмулятор где взять?


\смотри постами выше ищи посты от alex_phantom

Релиз 2_0_33_8 с ТурбоБит

----------


## GrumBumBes

Кто может выложить обновление для версии 1С:Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, ред.4 сейчас стоит Релиз 7.70.425 и соответственно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.   "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН", ред.1 сейчас стоит Релиз 7.70.029

ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

Чёт я запоздал в этот раз.
1Cv8_CX_2_0_34_7_чики-чики.cf

----------

fd7878 (16.04.2012), GrumBumBes (16.04.2012), volciw (24.04.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Там в компекте идет 2 ключа, один на платформу 1с 8.2 а другой на сельхозку от агрософта, так что если у вас тока один ключ на платформу то ставте эмулятор ключа сельхозки и тестите может не рабочие фукции вам и не понадобятся!!!
> 
> Релиз 2_0_34_7 с ТурбоБит


Чтоб на глазах была ссылка:)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Кто может выложить обновление для версии 1С:Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, ред.4 сейчас стоит Релиз 7.70.425 и соответственно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.   "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН", ред.1 сейчас стоит Релиз 7.70.029
> 
> ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!


ПОмогайте у кого естьИИ

----------


## volciw

Всем привет! Просьба ткнуть носом новичка, а где же взять этот эмуль для 2.0.34.7 сельхозпрредприятие агрософта. Перерыл весь инет и пока облом. Просьба помочь, ну очень надо!:confused:

----------


## lomshakov

> Всем привет! Просьба ткнуть носом новичка, а где же взять этот эмуль для 2.0.34.7 сельхозпрредприятие агрософта. Перерыл весь инет и пока облом. Просьба помочь, ну очень надо!:confused:


Нет эмуля, можно убрать проверку, но будет потеря функционала

----------

root7 (13.05.2018), volciw (24.04.2012)

----------


## volciw

> Нет эмуля, можно убрать проверку, но будет потеря функционала


 Спасибо за ответ, а функционал - это вся селькохозяйственная прелесть? А семерке сельскохозяйственной такая же незадача с эмулем или нет?

----------


## lomshakov

> Спасибо за ответ, а функционал - это вся селькохозяйственная прелесть? А семерке сельскохозяйственной такая же незадача с эмулем или нет?


Про семерку не знаю, думаю, там кроме проблем с ключом, другие проблемы есть, с обновлениями, новые счет-фактуры и др. Отключите, проверку ключа, посмотрите будет ли устраивать функционал.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018), volciw (24.04.2012)

----------


## volciw

*lomshakov*, а отключение проверки ключа правильно описано в этой ветке?

----------


## lomshakov

> *lomshakov*, а отключение проверки ключа правильно описано в этой ветке?


Да, я отключал для 1.6, для 2.0 должно быть также

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Sava001

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.


 Это про сельхозпредприятие идет речь ?

----------


## Sava001

да. 1С Сельхозпредприятие 8.1

----------


## Sava001

Можно cf-ники...очень срочно надо.

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.


1_6_26_3
1_6_28_2
1_6_30_7

Все больше на 1.6 нет обновлений дальше 2.0 качать в посте НАЖАТЬ
2_0_32_4
2_0_32_4
2_0_33_8
2_0_34_7

----------

Sava001 (27.04.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

Кто может поделиться отчетностью для Бухгалтерии 2.0. "Агрософт" формы отчетности для АПК или где налузить

----------


## BfoX

*vmil*, а у вас в "Система лицензирования и защиты конфигураций платформы 1С:Предприятие 8, версия 2.0" случаем не было файла *LicenseEdit.exe* ?

если верить http://www.agrosoft.ru/support/faq/i...EMENT_ID=44544 , то должен

----------


## GrumBumBes

> *vmil*, а у вас в "Система лицензирования и защиты конфигураций платформы 1С:Предприятие 8, версия 2.0" случаем не было файла *LicenseEdit.exe* ?
> 
> если верить http://www.agrosoft.ru/support/faq/i...EMENT_ID=44544 , то должен


Эта система применялась только в сельхозке 1.6 в версии 8.2 весь сервер лецензирования лежит на сервере куда воткнут ключ, на компах пользователей никаких систем СЛК ставить не нужно!!!

----------


## BfoX

*GrumBumBes*, меня интересует конкретный файл *LicenseEdit.exe*

----------


## GrumBumBes

> *GrumBumBes*, меня интересует конкретный файл *LicenseEdit.exe*


Могу перекинуть весь СЛК тебе на почту если нужен от последнего релиза!!!

----------


## Zokerr

*GrumBumBes*, просто выложи все иногда очень нужно бывает именно СЛК

----------


## GrumBumBes

> GrumBumBes, просто выложи все иногда очень нужно бывает именно СЛК


Что ты заморачиваешься, качаешь последний или нужный тебе релиз и все после распоковки там и будет самый последний СЛК!!!

----------


## BfoX

если у вас в нем есть *LicenceEdit.exe* , то он и нужен. остальное есть  везде

----------


## alex_phantom

А где же свежие релизы сельхозки от аргософта?

----------


## BfoX

ищу чела с конфой и ключем для тестирования эмуля катрана

----------


## alex_phantom

> тестирования эмуля катрана


А что за имуль, где взять, а то у меня другая конфа на катране есть, нужно очень освободить ключ,

----------


## BfoX

ищется жлезка катрана (не важно от какой конфы) в обмен на эмулятор этой железки

----------


## alex_phantom

> не важно от какой конфы


Ну так говори что делать? Ключ и полный комплект защиты и конфигурация есть.

----------


## BfoX

Для желающих поделиться логами:
-качаете *SysNucleus USBTrace 2.6.1.74*
https://rapidshare.com/files/4187740...e_2.6.1.74.zip 
http://narod.ru/disk/41750907001.e9c....1.74.zip.html 
http://rghost.ru/36681998 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3nn8puhynhm38h1 
http://webfile.ru/5832612

-снимаете логи (логи не совместимы по версиям)

1. ставите и *крячите!* УСБТрейс. (у демоверсий размер лога ограничен)
2. извлекаете свой ключ (если воткнут)
3. запускаете USBTrace. в меню Capture ставите "галку" Capture Hot Plugged Devices. жмете Start Capture.
4. втыкаете ключ в порт. (если побежали строчки, значит все верно сделано. если нет - проверяем с пункта 1)
5. запускаете конфу, если логи растут - все верно.
6. сохраняете логи File\Save _Понятное_Имя_ в формате *.utl.
7. *жмете логи, полный инсталлятор конфы с файлами защиты* в архив и на обменник. (линки можно запостить в ПМ).

----------


## alex_phantom

> Для желающих поделиться логами


Хорошо, только попозже. А USBTrace 2.6.1.74 и только этот релиз надо пользовать или любой?

----------


## BfoX

> А USBTrace 2.6.1.74 и только этот релиз надо пользовать или любой?


2.4+
только тогда сделайте ещё конвертацию в .txt через Export Utility что внутри трейса

----------


## alex_phantom

> только тогда сделайте ещё конвертацию в .txt


http://rghost.ru/38086964
Версии одинаковые, но на всякий случай конвертнул в TXT.
Пока только логи посылаю, посмотри как они, то или нет.
Странно, что после запуска конфигурации логи не росли.

----------


## BfoX

ссылку можно прибить - логи нормуль
теперь нужна конфа и файлы CЛК

----------


## alex_phantom

> теперь нужна конфа и файлы CЛК


http://files.mail.ru/P8QBRY

----------


## BfoX

*alex_phantom*, софт и логи можно прибить. завтра-послезавтра декодирую логи и посмотрю - что и как

----------


## alex_phantom

Где же всётаки обновления по Сельхозпредприятию от АгроСофта?

----------

GrumBumBes (21.05.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

Версия 2.0.35 ориентировочная дата выхода 18.05.2012

----------


## BfoX

*alex_phantom*,  по тестам получается это Клик
позже попробую на конфе

----------


## GrumBumBes

Агрософт перенес выпуск новой версии 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8.2 версии 2.0.35 перенесли с  18.05.2012 на 23.05.2012

Информация о планируемом релизе
Номер	                                             2.0.35
Ориентировочная дата выхода 	           23.05.2012
Дата обновления плановых данных 	18.05.2012


 - изменения в целях автоматического заполнения деклараций об объемах розничной продажи алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции, (проект изменений в Постановление Правительства Российской Федерации от 31.12.2005 г. №858);
- налоговая база по НДС при исчислении с суммовых разниц (письмо Департамента налоговой и таможенно-тарифной политики Минфина РФ от 30.12.2011 г. №03-07-11/363);
- исправление выявленных ошибок. 

 Информация о планируемом релизе является предварительной. В дальнейшем информация может уточняться и изменяться.

----------


## vitamina

*1c 8.2: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.10 от 21.05.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН"  релиз 7.70.031 от 17.05.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

f011kpm (28.05.2012), GrumBumBes (21.05.2012), lejik (23.05.2012), lexa12 (12.12.2012), RomanY (07.06.2012), stix2000 (01.07.2012), vp0969 (24.05.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.10 от 21.05.2012

Скачать с ТурбоБит

---------- Post added at 16:40 ---------- Previous post was at 16:38 ----------




> *1c 8.2: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.10 от 21.05.2012*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН"  релиз 7.70.031 от 17.05.2012*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2



А для Сельхозки просто 7.7 не ЕСХН есть что нибудьИ?

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.427 от 17.05.2012*
Примечание: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет" 
(однопользовательская версия) для использования с компонентой "Бухгалтерский учет 7.7"

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

f011kpm (20.06.2012), GrumBumBes (23.05.2012), Gulin (25.09.2012)

----------


## evgeha

Перезалейте плииз !!!!! Очень нужна платформа сельхозки под 8.2

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Перезалейте плииз !!!!! Очень нужна платформа сельхозки под 8.2


Тебе нужна сама платформа 8.2 или конфигурация сельхозки начиная с 17 релизаИ? 
Платформа 8.2

----------


## evgeha

> Тебе нужна сама платформа 8.2 или конфигурация сельхозки начиная с 17 релизаИ? 
> Платформа 8.2


чень нужна конфигурация сельхозки , сама платформа есть (8.2.15.310) .

----------


## GrumBumBes

> чень нужна конфигурация сельхозки , сама платформа есть (8.2.15.310) .


через 3 часа залью

----------


## evgeha

> через 3 часа залью


Заранее спасибо-) Если можно установку+ последние релизы

----------


## vitamina

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012 

файл конфигурации CF -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

evgeha (27.05.2012), GrumBumBes (28.05.2012), misterius (21.09.2012), Ritata139 (05.09.2012), Svalk (31.05.2012)

----------


## evgeha

Спасибочки-))) Респект за помощь!!!!

----------


## evgeha

нужен теперь эмулятор ключа защиты ,  я так понимаю. Поделитесь плиз! почта:evkukharenko@yandex.ru

----------


## Алексей 163

1С  8.2  Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.36.10 от 31.05.2012 (обновление)
Скачать    ///    Зеркало

----------

artworld (02.06.2012), evgeha (04.06.2012), GrumBumBes (05.06.2012)

----------


## artworld

У кого нибудь есть последняя версия СЛК сервера, скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## vitamina

*"АГРОСОФТ:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 2.0.36.10 от 31.05.2012*

дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

файл конфигурации CF -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

evgeha (04.06.2012), GrumBumBes (05.06.2012)

----------


## bezrab

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 7.7 - утерян ключ к дополнительному рабочему месту, внимательно прочел все сообщения про взомы и кряки для Сельхозки.... А в моем случае с дополнительным рабочим местом, нет ли приемлемого решения без изменения глобального модуля? Просветите, кто в курсе....Спасибо зараннее......

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", версия 1.3.26.1 от 04.06.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

GrumBumBes (05.06.2012)

----------


## alex_phantom

> АГРОСОФТ


Непонял! Причём тут АГРОСОФТ - это ИНТЕКО, но тогда надо и установку выложить.

----------


## vitamina

> Непонял! Причём тут АГРОСОФТ - это ИНТЕКО, но тогда надо и установку выложить.


Поправил! А установки нет!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

> А установки нет!!!


А смысл обновление выкладывать, как же его посмотреть.
Может хоть CF-ку выложить какую что бы с чего-то начать.

----------


## RomanY

Перезалейте ЕСХН 7,7 Плииизз

----------


## vitamina

> Перезалейте ЕСХН 7,7 Плииизз


Если это про сообщение:



> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" релиз 7.70.031 от 17.05.2012
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


, то с утра и днем сервера сбоили, сейчас опять доступны...

----------


## nattalli

Подскажите, что отдельно 1с совместимой сельхоз зарплаты на 8 платформе вообще нет ? Решение - только через комплексную ?

----------


## Zokerr

*ЕСХН* ред 1.0 релиз 31 http://depositfiles.com/files/8dowv1pkz

----------

GrumBumBes (13.06.2012), tonvalya (13.03.2013)

----------


## Crioman

Не могу разобраться с обходом защиты при запуске конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012, выложенной vitamina, при запуске выдаёт ошибку "Ошибка запуска сервера: Не обнаружен установленый сервер" как быть, извиняюсь за вопрос новичка, но делать что-то надо, как мне всё таки запустить эту конфигурацию?

----------


## Букан

Народ, подскажите новые счета фактуры в 1с Сельхоз в каком релизе изменились? В 7.70.425 или в 7.70.423? если есть возможность дайте ссылину скачать правильные девайсы... плиз...

----------


## killermss

а когда выложут  "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 - 2.0.37.13"

----------


## vitamina

Агрософт: *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, 2.0.37.13 от 11.07.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

GrumBumBes (17.07.2012)

----------


## killermss

Спасибо за активность :)))

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.37.13 от 11.07.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

alex_phantom (13.07.2012), artworld (06.08.2012), Ritata139 (05.09.2012)

----------


## VitSpec

Поделитесь кто-нибудь ещё раз обновлениями на 1С Бухгалтерию сельхозпредприятия 8.1 версии 1_6_26_3, 1_6_28_2 и 1_6_30_7 .... очень нужно .........если не затруднит, заранее спасибо...

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.37.13 от 11.07.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать  //  Зеркало


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Управление сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.3.27.2 от 29.06.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

GrumBumBes (17.07.2012)

----------


## witch_n

Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.37.8 выложите пожалуйста никак не могу иначе обновить 2.0.36.10

---------- Post added at 11:31 ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 ----------




> Ну вроде всё получилось. Конечно хитрые СХ функции скорей всего работать не будут, но вцелом работает.
> А может и всё заработает.
> Качаем-пробуем
> 
> Незабываем СПАСИБЫ, если помогло!


Файлик удален может перезальете?

----------


## VitSpec

Поделитесь кто-нибудь ещё раз обновлениями на 1С Бухгалтерию сельхозпредприятия 8.1 версии 1_6_26_3, 1_6_28_2 и 1_6_30_7 .... очень нужно .........если не затруднит, заранее спасибо...

----------


## Crioman

Возможно ли конфигурацию из данной темы использовать в сетевом режиме, если кто использует поясните пожалуйста как это реализовать.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## vp0969

Может есть у кого Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия от Агрософт последний реализ (установка) ломаная? Пожалуйста!

----------


## Zokerr

*vp0969*, ломаную ни разу ни где не встречал. Она вообще существуетИ?

----------


## GrumBumBes

Релиз 2_0_37_16 от 25.07.2012 Скачать с Турбо Бит

----------


## Sava001

Здравствуйте. Проблема заключается в следующем. Делаю перенос данных и 1С Предприятие 8.1 Конф. Бухг.сельхоз. предприятия релиз 1.6.30.7 в 1С Предприятие 8.2 релиз 2.0.33.8. Данные пробовал переносить 1)напрямую из баз и спомощью правил переноса вытащенные 2)из 1С82 Конвертация. данных из предыдущ. версий, а так же 3)с помощью конфигурации Конвертация данных. При первой и второй попытках дает ошибки практически сразу, при третьей не переносятся остатки. Подскажите как решить проблему. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tihan

Часто путаюсь между конфигурациями для Украины и России. Просьба указывать. Интересно посмотреть другие конфигурации для Украины. В свою очередь могу делится Инагро. Есть инсталяха и все обновки. Очень интересно посмотреть Микст и Кварц.

----------

AlexanderTiger (22.10.2012)

----------


## fd7878

> Чёт я запоздал в этот раз.
> 1Cv8_CX_2_0_34_7_чики-чики.cf


Добрый день, alex_phantom. Не могли бы Вы выложить БСХП 2.0.37.16? Заранее благодарны.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Добрый день, alex_phantom. Не могли бы Вы выложить БСХП 2.0.37.16? Заранее благодарны


Так вот же она в #347-ом посте от 26.07.2012 13:39 у GrumBumBes.

----------


## fd7878

> Так вот же она в #347-ом посте от 26.07.2012 13:39 у GrumBumBes.


Проблема вот в чем  - у меня установлена "1Cv8_CX_2_0_34_7_чики-чики.cf". При попытке обновить ее из файла с последующим обновлением 2.0.35.10 (скачивал из поста 312), которое должно ставиться на 2.0.34.7, конфигуратор видит обновление, но не запускает его. С это проблемой сталкивался и ранее, поэтому и пользовался выложенными Вами полными конфигурациями. Возможно, я что-то не так делаю? 

Таким образом,у меня не получается обновлять Вашу конфигурацию последующими файлами с обновлениями.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Таким образом,у меня не получается обновлять Вашу конфигурацию последующими файлами с обновлениями


Ну так надо взять Релиз 2_0_37_16 и обновляться не через обновление конфигурации, а через сравнение объединение CF. Только потом внести мои исправления иначе не запустится после обновления. Я бы дал готовый, но пока ещё не делал. Если есть время, то подождите.

----------


## Crioman

Присоединяюсь к fd7878, было бы здорово получить вашу обновлённую сборку.

----------


## alex_phantom

> было бы здорово получить


Постараюсь сегодня-завтра.

----------


## fd7878

> Ну так надо взять Релиз 2_0_37_16 и обновляться не через обновление конфигурации, а через сравнение объединение CF. Только потом внести мои исправления иначе не запустится после обновления. Я бы дал готовый, но пока ещё не делал. Если есть время, то подождите.


Пробовал запускать сравнение объединение CF, но все время выходит сообщение об ошибке "Ошибка формата потока"

----------


## alex_phantom

AgroSoft-БухСХ-2.0.37.13

----------

Crioman (15.08.2012), fd7878 (14.08.2012), Khunkarov (15.08.2012), vp0969 (18.08.2012)

----------


## Khunkarov

очень прошу кто-нибудь перелизте отученную бух для с\х или есхн не важно 7.7 или 8.2

----------


## vitamina

*АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 2.0.38.10 от 17.08.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Новое в версии:* *Скрытый текст*Версия 2.0.38.10

    Автоматизирован учет операций закупки по договору комиссии (агентскому договору);
    Реализована возможность указания уполномоченных лиц, подписывающих документы от имени руководителя и главного бухгалтера;
    Реализована возможность выгрузки журнала учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур, книги покупок и книги продаж, дополнительных листов к ним в формате, утвержденном Приказом ФНС России от 30.05.2012 № ММВ-7-6/363@
    Списки кодов бюджетной классификации обновлены в соответствии с приказом Минфина России от 26.06.2012 №89н;
    Для индивидуальных предпринимателей реализована возможность учета розничных продаж с указанием нескольких видов оплат платежными картами и банковскими кредитами;
    Автоматизирован учет операций продажи иностранной валюты в целях расчета налога на прибыль для организаций, применяющих ПБУ18/02;
    Исправлены выявленные ошибки. 

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.37.16.

----------

artworld (21.08.2012), GrumBumBes (23.08.2012), Morsez (21.08.2012), Ritata139 (05.09.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> *АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 2.0.38.10 от 17.08.2012*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
> 
> *Новое в версии:* *Скрытый текст*Версия 2.0.38.10
> 
>     Автоматизирован учет операций закупки по договору комиссии (агентскому договору);
>     Реализована возможность указания уполномоченных лиц, подписывающих документы от имени руководителя и главного бухгалтера;
>     Реализована возможность выгрузки журнала учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур, книги покупок и книги продаж, дополнительных листов к ним в формате, утвержденном Приказом ФНС России от 30.05.2012 № ММВ-7-6/363@
> ...


Опять ВИТАМИН ОПЕРЕДИЛ

----------


## GrumBumBes

Скачать с ТурбоБит

----------


## alex_phantom

Исправления к 2.0.38.10

----------

fd7878 (23.08.2012), gza72 (12.01.2013), Ritata139 (03.09.2012), safrongat (19.09.2012)

----------


## Ritata139

поставила конфугирацию 2.0.38.10, выдает следующую ошибку
"Значение не является значением объектного типа (Курс)
	Если (СтруктураКурса.Курс = 0) Или (СтруктураКурса.Кратность = 0) Тогда"

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: ,,Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия'', релиз 2.0.39.7 от 11.09.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## artworld

Выложите пожалуйста Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: ,,Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия'', релиз 2.0.39.7

----------


## lomshakov

> Выложите пожалуйста Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: ,,Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия'', релиз 2.0.39.7


АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, ред. 2.0
сборник релизов ссылка

----------

artworld (16.09.2012), root7 (13.05.2018), S_Olga (28.09.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 2.0.39.7 от 11.09.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

*ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", версия 1.3.29.2 от 12.09.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

artworld (16.09.2012)

----------


## xelalop

> *АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 2.0.39.7 от 11.09.2012*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4
> 
> *ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", версия 1.3.29.2 от 12.09.2012*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4



А можно дистрибутив устаноки или .cf для Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием? Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо

----------


## vitamina

*.cf от Ukei:*

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.36.10 от 31.05.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало

больше   нет

----------


## kristin111

> *.cf от Ukei:*
> 
> *Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.36.10 от 31.05.2012 (файл CF)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало


 А есть конфигурация для Украины?

----------


## fantom83ua

Помогите нада конфигурация БСХП для Украины для 1с 8.1.15 . спасибо заранее.Инсталятор ,не обновление

----------


## fantom83ua

люди помогите , или тут уже никого нет , надо на 7.7 бухгалтерия с\х предприятие базовая ,для Украины , спасибо заранее

----------


## S_Olga

Не могу скачать 2_0_37_16, перезалейте еще куда-нибудь.


Все, спасибо http://forum.ruboard.ru/member.php/47155-lomshakov уже нашла

----------


## lexaben

дайте  2_0_37_16 пожалуста

----------


## vitamina

> дайте  2_0_37_16 пожалуста


*"АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.37.16 от 25.07.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------


## silllver

всем огромный привет, подскажите плиз есть ли всё-таки пролеченная 1с 7.7."С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН"?
Если есть поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой, заранее спасибо

----------


## Алексей 163

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.40.12 от 12.10.2012 (обновление)*

Скачать --- Зеркало  --- Зеркало 2

----------

Anat2010 (15.10.2012), lomshakov (17.10.2012), Neonl (29.10.2012)

----------


## vral

> ищется жлезка катрана (не важно от какой конфы) в обмен на эмулятор этой железки


сменился протокол обмена СЛК до 5.5  - есть логи и конфа - интересен эмуль катрана. Агрософт "Комплексная" - ключ идентичен "бухгалтерии".
кидать линки?

----------

Anat2010 (15.10.2012)

----------


## tmolot

Приветствую.
У кого есть "Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 1.3" установщик или cf файл. Спасибо.

----------


## vral

http://rghost.ru/41383702 -последнее обновление от агрософта - "Комплекс"

----------

Mitrych-308 (17.11.2012)

----------


## vp0969

Добрый день! Блин скиньте cf последнюю версию, а то после обновления слетает ломаная Бухгалтерия сх. Пожалуйста!

----------


## ferary28

Огромное спасибо ребята.         думал никогда не найду.Только открылся и не знаю очень многих вещей...В общем благодаран за поддержку.Бог даст не утону.

----------


## IgorHal

Привет! Очень нужен установщик 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет желательно последний релиз. Мыло ira314@mail.ru

----------


## lomi

есть у кого эмулятор или способ обойти ключ на Сельскохозяйственное предприятие 7.70.418..а то поломался ключик..не можем работать.

----------


## lexa12

киньте на lexa12_07@mail.ru  1С:Предприятие 8 (Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия) 2_0_29_10/ очень надо!!

----------


## lexa12

всех с днем бухгалтера! у меня такой вопос, у нас создали новую с-х организацию, ведем ее 1с 8,2, есть смысл начислять зп работникам в этой программе или это слишком трудоемкий процесс? кто сталкивался подскажите пожалуйста)

----------


## stix2000

Добрый день. У кого есть конфигурация (полная) "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 2.0, релиз из последних. Выложите пожалуйста ссылку на скачивание.

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

> всех с днем бухгалтера! у меня такой вопос, у нас создали новую с-х организацию, ведем ее 1с 8,2, есть смысл начислять зп работникам в этой программе или это слишком трудоемкий процесс? кто сталкивался подскажите пожалуйста)


привет начал вести организацию Сельхозпредприятие 8.2 мы решили  что зп будет забиваться как можно кратко, у них у каждого сотрудника начисления идут посвоему , разобрал при работе сотрудников 10  показал как что забивается они подумали и сказали: - Да ну лучше мы будем в ручную считать а в 1с забивать результат.

----------


## U_F_O_D

Доброе время суток. Помогите пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку.
Нужна:
Конфигурации для РБ (1С Предприятие 7.7) Сельхоз предприятие с новым планов счетов
Которая будет включать:
Учет кассовых операций.
Учет основных средств.
Учет товарно-материальных ценностей.
Учет труда и заработной платы.

----------


## xelalop

Здравствуйте!
Может у кого есть cf  комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## boomboox

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.42.8 от 19.12.2012* 

Установка --> Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало / Зеркало

Обновление --> Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало / Зеркало

----------

Dmitriysc (26.12.2012), Mitrych-308 (03.01.2013), Гульмирчик (30.12.2012)

----------


## Лома

Установил 1С:Предприятие 8 "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0, но при запуске пишет соединение с сервером слк и все. Как запустить, кто знает?
1С запускаю с Portable.

----------


## Гульмирчик

А релиз 2.0.41.6 есть?

----------


## tihan

> А релиз 2.0.41.6 есть?


ЗачемИ?

----------


## viasft

Люди добрые помогите!!!

Имееться ли у кого конфигурация 1с Сельхозпредприятие: АГРОСОФТ

Оч. Нужны релизы 1.6.20.6 и 1.6.21.6.
Если есть желательно отученные.

Понимаю что продукт раритетный
Выручайте плз, можно обговорить вознаграждение.

----------


## ирина2012

Всем Добрый !
Если можно ссылочку на 1с Сельхозпредприятия на любой платформе 7 или 8 все равно!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tihan

> Всем Добрый !
> Если можно ссылочку на 1с Сельхозпредприятия на любой платформе 7 или 8 все равно!
> Заранее спасибо!


Rus or UA?

----------


## boomboox

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.33.1 от 10.01.2013* 

Обновление --> Скачать / Зеркало

*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.43.15 от 11.01.2013*

Установка --> Скачать / Зеркало

Обновление --> Скачать / Зеркало

*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.29.1 от 11.01.2013*

Установка --> Скачать / Зеркало

Обновление --> Скачать / Зеркало

----------


## bagyrat

Нужен очень релиз 2.0.41.6 Агрософт

----------


## vitamina

> Нужен очень релиз 2.0.41.6 Агрософт


Если нужна установка *АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.41.6 от 14.11.2012*, то здесь, а обновление т у т

----------

bagyrat (26.01.2013), IVENGO (07.02.2013), vp0969 (06.02.2013)

----------


## lexa12

Доброго времени суток! ни у кого не глючит конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.43.15)И или это только у насИ производим закрытие месяца, года все нормально. с утра приходим все сбилось, что такое может бытьИ?

----------


## 7990779

Дамы и господа, поделитесь установкой 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.427 можно однопользовательскую, ну или любую лишь бы релиз был поближе к 427 :). Спасибо

----------


## mig21boss

Напиши мыло вышлю

----------


## 7990779

*mig21boss*,7990779@mail.ru

----------


## mig21boss

Сейчас вышлю, релиз 423 и обновления до 427

---------- Post added at 21:56 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------

Можешь иногда и здесь смотреть
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&topic=44184#1

---------- Post added at 22:14 ---------- Previous post was at 21:56 ----------

Лови письмо

----------


## 7990779

письмо получил. спасибо огромное!

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН", ред.1 Релиз 7.70.032 от 21.01.2013*

upd -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1С:Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, ред.4 Релиз 7.70.428 от 21.01.2013*

upd -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

7990779 (22.02.2013), fasterdoc (22.05.2013), kirdangb1 (26.02.2013), klopokos (20.02.2013), sk0m0r0kh (22.02.2013), tonvalya (13.03.2013)

----------


## богиня

Дамы и господа, поделитесь установкой 1С\Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." лучше ЕСХН. Dziliya85@bk.ru. Спасибо

----------


## kirdangb1

*vitamina*, сами переделывали? Если да, то как? Пробовал сам, через две недели сломался. Почему в семерке, в конфигураторе нет возможности работать как в восьмерке. А с четырьмя базами работать для обновления проблематично и долго. Спасибо большое.

---------- Post added at 19:19 ---------- Previous post was at 19:14 ----------

*богиня*, В чем проблема? Обычная оболочка 7.70.025 или 7.70.027 от 1С, Сверху устанавливайте, 032 конфигурацию от ЕСХН не забудьте от отучения от ключа от Раруса.

----------


## богиня

ругатся на ключ защиты, как это исправить?

----------


## kirdangb1

*богиня*, Оболочка или ЕСХН если ЕСХН то в конфигураторе исправить, строки должны выглядеть так
// Предопределенная процедура
//
Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()

	//// СирК {
	//Состояние("Инициализация конфигурации ...");
	//
	//// Загружаем компоненту защиты
	//Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
	//	Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
	//	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
	//	
	//Иначе
	//	КомпонентаСХК = СоздатьОбъект("AddIn.SHK3");
	//КонецЕсли;
	//// } СирК

----------

богиня (28.02.2013)

----------


## mig21boss

данная блокировка не позволит в дальнейшем проводить некоторые операции с проводками в программе

----------


## богиня

Вот эту строку не стала комментировать "КомпонентаСХК = СоздатьОбъект("AddIn.SHK3")". Программа запускается интересно будут ли при таком работать корректно все проводки?

----------


## mig21boss

программа будет работать, но некоторые проводки не проведутся, будет ошибка

---------- Post added at 15:37 ---------- Previous post was at 15:36 ----------

уже испробовано, надо искать другой способ взлома, пока не нашел

----------


## kirdangb1

Как не странно, бухгалтера 2 года работают и не замечают.:)

----------


## kirdangb1

*mig21boss*, Можешь подробней написать какие именно счета оно не проводит.

----------


## mig21boss

точно не помню,это было более полугода назад, когда я закрыл в конфигураторе эти строки (на сервере), т.к. не хватало ключей для нескольких ПК, то через некоторое время бухгалтера пожаловались - не проводились какие то проводки,(или ошибка вылетала при проведении) уже не помню, но когда  снова открыл открыл - то все заработало. Это точно, я хорошо помню.

----------


## kirdangb1

иметь бы файл ESHN.dll чтобы поковырять его. и ссылок на подозрительные библиотеки не нашел. Пока нашел несколько ошибок в конфигурации.

----------


## VitSpec

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Andersen161

Народ помогите новичку.!!! Установил технологическую платформу 8.2 потом эмулятор HASP потом распаковал и установил конфигурацию (бухгалтерия с/х предприятия Агрософт) вроде все по инструкции, запустил 1с, добавил базу (выпала в окне ранее установленная конфигурация) вхожу в программу, выскакивает окно "Соединение с сервером СЛК - Серия 33СЕ - Внешняя компонента 2.0.5.127" после запуска  выдает внизу : "Ошибка сервера:Ошибка запуска сервера:Не обнаружен установленный сервер на < имя компьютера>" . Расположение сервера -локально на этом же ком... галочка стоит.   . P.s. предполагается: рабочее место одно, комп один, база одна. Что где не такИ? Что за серверИ? Я так понимаю нет лицензии на конфигурацию. А она вообще существует? (для скачки) или я поспешил с агрософтом

----------


## mig21boss

Друзья, подскажите как выйти из положения: производим переход с 7.7 на 8.2 программы Зарплата с/х предприятия и Бухгалтерия с/х предприятия. При переносе данных в 8 версию из  Зарплаты 7.7 выдается запрос о необходимости обновить Зарплату до версии 7.70.323, а бухгалтерию до версии 7.70.543 - может у кого есть эти версии, или каким то другим способом можно перенести данные в 8 версию ?

----------


## mig21boss

Друзья, подскажите как выйти из положения: производим переход с 7.7 на 8.2 программы Зарплата с/х предприятия и Бухгалтерия с/х предприятия. При переносе данных в 8 версию из  Зарплаты 7.7 выдается запрос о необходимости обновить Зарплату до версии 7.70.323, а бухгалтерию до версии 7.70.543 - может у кого есть эти версии, или каким то другим способом можно перенести данные в 8 версию ?

----------


## AlexanderTiger

У кого есть обновление Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины", релиз 1.2.12 за февраль. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## VitSpec

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## S_Olga

2.0.45.9 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия - вышла 20 марта, есть у кого-нибудь.

----------


## b-612

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь на cena.santa@gmail.com последнее обновление для 7.7 Сельхозпредприятие.Бухуче

----------


## mig21boss

лови сейчас

----------


## b-612

> лови сейчас


 спасибо огромное!

----------


## ahmad_il

*mig21boss*,
Доброго времени суток..
Может, ссылку дадите на обновление 1С 7.7 Сельхозпредприятие.Бухуче   с возможностью подготовки отчетности ПФР за 1 кв 2013г.?

----------


## mig21boss

не помню где это я уже взял, могу выслать обновление на e-meil

----------


## tihan

При обсуждении и просьбах, указывайте более конкретно конфигурацию! Что сельхозка - и так понятно. Уточняйте страну (Украина, Россия, Казахстан, ...) и производителя (Только для Украины есть: Кварц, Микст, Инагро).

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Помогите с обновлением для *Украины* от *Инагро* на 1С *8,2*

----------


## VitSpec

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия (для России) 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Лилюшка

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация на 7.7 бухгалтерия с\х предприятие ,для Украины , и желательно, последний релиз с новыми отчетами . Заранее очень благодарна!

----------


## ahmad_il

> не помню где это я уже взял, могу выслать обновление на e-meil


если можно на kc83347@mail.ru

----------


## Лилюшка

> если можно на kc83347@mail.ru


если можно конфигурацию для 7.7 Украина, ПОЖаЛУЙСТА  lilya2803@mail.ru

----------


## tihan

> Помогите с обновлением для *Украины* от *Инагро* на 1С *8,2*


Держи! Инагро сельхока для Украины обновка 1_2_12_3
Если нужны будут предыдущие (обновления) - маякни.

---------- Post added at 01:55 ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 ----------




> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация на 7.7 бухгалтерия с\х предприятие ,для Украины , и желательно, последний релиз с новыми отчетами . Заранее очень благодарна!


Есть МИКСТ 7.7. Но староватая версия. На днях, должны подогнать новую МДэшку. Могу упаковать сейчас старую инсталяху, потом докинуть новую МД. Или вымостить уже новенький МД. Как удобнее?

----------

AlexanderTiger (10.04.2013)

----------


## Лилюшка

> Держи! Инагро сельхока для Украины обновка 1_2_12_3
> Если нужны будут предыдущие (обновления) - маякни.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 ----------
> 
> 
> Есть МИКСТ 7.7. Но староватая версия. На днях, должны подогнать новую МДэшку. Могу упаковать сейчас старую инсталяху, потом докинуть новую МД. Или вымостить уже новенький МД. Как удобнее?


Если можно " упаковать сейчас старую инсталяху, потом докинуть новую МД". Буду очень-очень благодарна!

----------


## tihan

> Если можно " упаковать сейчас старую инсталяху, потом докинуть новую МД". Буду очень-очень благодарна!


Можно :) МИКСТ Страрая инсталяха сельхоз для Украины.
Кстати, есть еще Зарплата и Кадры для такой конфигурации МИКСТ.

----------

Лилюшка (11.04.2013)

----------


## volk2525

Добрый день!  Дайте пожалуйста для России сельку на 7 платформе

----------


## Лома

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь на kip-r2011@yandex.ru последнее обновление для 7.7 Сельхозпредприятие.Бухуче  ,!!!! Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Лилюшка

будьте добры , дайте, пожалуйста, обновление на  МИКСТ 7.7. сельхоз. Очень жду. Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## tihan

> будьте добры , дайте, пожалуйста, обновление на  МИКСТ 7.7. сельхоз. Очень жду. Заранее благодарна!!!


Самой свежей, на данный момент, нету. Но есть более свежая, чем я выкладывал инсталяху. Кладу ТУТ.

----------


## VitSpec

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия (для России) 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tihan

Для тех, у кого после обновки Инагро сельхоз для укр. 1_2_12_3 возникли ошибки с налоговой накладной ложу обновку 1_2_12_4. В архиве лежит мануаль что и как нужно делать. Не забываем жать Спасибо (хотя, как говорит классик, лучше маленький червонец. нежели большое спасибо - ;)  ).

----------

AlexanderTiger (17.04.2013), liberty (07.05.2013)

----------


## maslakhoff

Добрый день! 
Очень нужны обновления Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 (7.70.243 от 19 апреля 2013). Пришлите пожалуйста на почту maslakhoff@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## crazyigi

> *mig21boss*, Можешь подробней написать какие именно счета оно не проводит.


Не проводит документы только по животноводству (поступление,перемещение, списание и т.п.). Причем именно не проводит так как ссылается на библиотеку, которая просит ключ. Теоретически можно изменить проведения документов (написать свое, там все довольно просто) и будет счастье. 

Бух справки можно делать без ограничений. И весь остальной (в том числе растенееводство) функционал тоже работает.
(Для "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие" от раруса, для платформы 7.7)

---------- Post added at 08:01 ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 ----------

Добрый день! 
Тоже очень нужны обновления Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 (7.70.243 от 19 апреля 2013). 
Не успели перейти на 8-ку, а тут этот ПФР :( Заранее благодарен. Почта: crazyigi@mail.ru

----------


## mig21boss

Да долго работали до какого то времени, уже не помню даже какую ошибку выдавало, но только просто мне пришлось убрать заремленные строки.

----------


## pinega

Агрософт.Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.44.9 
Как можно обойти ключи лицензии? Ошибка сервера: не найдены рабочие ключи защиты"

----------


## tihan

Инагро для Украины свежак

----------

AlexanderTiger (14.05.2013)

----------


## darklynxfp

Добрые люди , скинте пожалуйста последнюю отученную версию АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0
darklynx@post.ru

----------


## 12ira12

Пожалуйста, скиньте 1с  "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие", для платформы 7.7 12fx@rambler.ru

---------- Post added at 12:47 ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 ----------

Привет! Очень нужен установщик 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет желательно последний релиз 12fx@rambler.ru

----------


## fasterdoc

А кто подскажет как перекинуть данные из сельхоз бух 7.7 в 8.2 бухгалтерия сельхоз. предприятия?

----------


## crazyigi

Если конфигурации от одной фирмы. То внимательно смотри что есть в 8.2 (должен быть аналог перехода, из 7.7 бух в 8.2 БП). Возможно правила обмена есть или отдельная обработка. Покрайней мере должна быть. Если нету , попробуйте обратиться к тому кто вам продал 8.2. Если нечего нет, то придеться создавать правила самому. (через КД проще всего). Хотя смотря что хочешь перекинуть.

----------


## fasterdoc

Обработка есть НО она не как не хотит брать данные жалуется на "Текущая версия правил предназначена для релиза конфигурации не ниже 7.70.543"
А у нас 7.70.550 в чём загвоздка?

----------


## crazyigi

1. ради выгрузки сделать обратное обновление (конечно на копии, с 550 на 543), ради перехода можно. Разница между релизами думаю не особо значительная (главное чтоб без потерь данных).
2. либо смотреть обработку в каком месте она контралирует версию, но тут придеться и правила наверно править (опять же через КД). Обычно что-то подобное появляется когда правила созданы для одного релиза, а используется под другой... 
3. искать последнию (другого релиза чем у вас) 8.2 сельхоз. бух, в ней искать другую обработку. Вероятние всего там будут правила для другой 7.7. может и для вашей. Как правило обмены 7.7 и 8.2 связаны при определенных релизах.
4. 7.7 Переписывали? Возможно обработка "обидилась" на некотоые измененнные объекты... Тогда либо менять правила, либо привести к оригинальному релизу...

----------


## skart18

В ЕСХН  при простом коменте в конфигураторе действительно, не работают некоторые документы(не проводятся)
К примеру: "Перевод животных в основное стадо". Нужен другой способ взлома.

----------


## vral

darklynxfp -
там ключик - катран-либо покупай лицензии либо проси эмуль
Кстати - нет ли у кого UPD для комплексной от агрософта после 30 релиза? там ПФР поправлен -это уже актуально

----------


## VitSpec

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия (для России) 1С 8.1 начиная с 1.6.26.3. Не могу сделать конвертацию на 8.2 в редакцию 2.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## CHELLL

Здравствуйте. Срочно ищу конфу АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" или "Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием" для России. Скачал АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, но хочет найти комплекс. Будьте добры, скиньте ссылку в тему или на почту chelll@inbox.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## vral

*CHELLL*, http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...855&start=2260

----------


## Kup'S

Приветствую всех! Господа, а не у кого случайно не завалялось коробочной литературы от "1С:Предприятие 8.Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" версии 1.1? Скоро придется с ней работать и очень хочется познакомиться с этим зверем заочно:)

----------


## CHELLL

У кого-нибудь есть лит-ра по Управлению сельскохозяйственным предприятием. Необходима для срочного ознокомления и внедрения данной конфигурации.

----------


## Nekh

Скажите где можно взять обновление для ЗиК Сельхоз 7.7 ?

----------


## Aster777

Помогите найти  "Конфигурация для сельскохозяйственных предприятий Украины", для платформы 7.7 от Кварца , ПОЛНУЮ установку выше релиза 02.04

----------


## ЛидияЛеонтьева

Добрый день всем.
У меня по данной теме вопрос.
Есть ли правила перехода в 8 из 77 Сельхозпредприятия?
И релиз необходим не ниже 558.
Помогите пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 14:46 ---------- Previous post was at 13:42 ----------

И мне пожалуйста вышлите? СХП 77 более менее актуальный у меня только 447-ой.
Есть ли правила перехода на 8.2

---------- Post added at 14:51 ---------- Previous post was at 14:46 ----------

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы Вы помочь?
Необходим релиз 558 СХП 77 и правила переноса для 8.2
Возможно правила есть для 1.6 СХП? тогда необходим релиз 1.6. не ниже 1.6.30.7

---------- Post added at 14:51 ---------- Previous post was at 14:51 ----------

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы Вы помочь?
Необходим релиз 558 СХП 77 и правила переноса для 8.2
Возможно правила есть для 1.6 СХП? тогда необходим релиз 1.6. не ниже 1.6.30.7

----------


## tihan

Инагро Сельхозка для УКРАИНЫ. Релиз 1.2.14.3. 
http://turbo.to/mu7ss721lx9i/1_2_14_3.RAR.html
Спасибо - не отменяли!

---------- Post added at 23:49 ---------- Previous post was at 23:46 ----------

Следующая обновка Инагро для Украины. Релиз 1.2.15.1 (Устанавливается после релиза 1.2.14.3)
http://turbo.to/7dqcf8yaqrte/1_2_15_1.RAR.html
Не забываем о волшебной кнопке!

----------

AlexanderTiger (04.09.2013), Хоменко (03.09.2013)

----------


## univ80

Всем привет. Я очень, сильно сильно, прошу мне помочь. Дайте пожалуйста конфигурацию для 8
"Единый сельскохозяйственный налог" для России. univ80@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## yma

Здравствуйте. уважаемые форумчане. Помогите пожалуйста с эмулятором  для 1с есхн 7.7 ред 1. мыло-osiris1001@mail.ru. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## tory4

Добрый день !
появился клиент на ЕСХН
подскажите пожалуйста в какой базе его лучше вести ?
помогите пожалуйста разобраться

----------


## EVB

Помогите с печатной формой, очень надо ТТН СП-31 (зерно) для 8,2 raduga-elena@yandex.ru

----------


## tory4

Добрый день !
помогите пожалуйста с обновлением 1с 7.7 "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет"
tory4@rambler.ru

----------


## GrumBumBes

Забудь про них, версию 7.7 не обслуживают. И обновлений очень трудно найти даже по официальным каналам и с лицензиями, пока как выход ставить, в том году бесплатно раздавалась отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ или переходить на 8.2, а пока грузить регламентирующие документы от общей системы налогооблажения, а сельхоз отчетность делать в релизе МКСКОМ http://www.mkskom.ru/razdel_polzovateley/

---------- Post added at 09:17 ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 ----------

Забудь про них, версию 7.7 не обслуживают. И обновлений очень трудно найти даже по официальным каналам и с лицензиями, пока как выход ставить, в том году бесплатно раздавалась отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ или переходить на 8.2, а пока грузить регламентирующие документы от общей системы налогооблажения, а сельхоз отчетность делать в релизе МКСКОМ http://www.mkskom.ru/razdel_polzovateley/

----------

c555cn (14.01.2014)

----------


## Anat2010

Помогите cf для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.52.8

----------


## DiabloDore

Помогите обнавлением Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.52.8

----------


## bagyrat

2.0.52.8 "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" очень надо.

----------


## Светялчок

Выложите, пожалуйста, Бухгалтерию (если можно и комплексную) сельскохозяйственного предприятия от Агрософт  для Предприятия 7.7, отученную. Спасибо!

----------


## Светялчок

День добрый, ищу С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. 7.7. Все ссылки битые. Перезалейте или отправьте, пожалуйста! Спасибо!

----------


## bagyrat

Добрый день, помогите найти обновление "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" релиз 2.0.52.8 и выше.

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.52.8

НАЖАТЬ

---------- Post added at 13:18 ---------- Previous post was at 13:14 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.53.9

НАЖАТЬ

---------- Post added at 13:25 ---------- Previous post was at 13:18 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.54.12

НАЖАТЬ

----------

c555cn (14.01.2014), kimborg (22.01.2014), rustan (18.01.2014), zun-zun (01.02.2014)

----------


## tihan

Кому нужна обновка "ИНАГРО бух для сельхоз УКРАИНА", релиз 1.2.17.3 стучите. Могу выслать на почту. На файлобменник заливать лень. К тому же забыл на нем регистрационные данные. И, если никому не пригодится, потраченное впустую время может огорчить...

----------

Зелень (19.03.2014)

----------


## Пришлый

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите, пожалуйста с обновлением Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия. Нужны релизы: 2.0.39.7, 2.0.40.12, 2.0.41.6, 2.0.42.8, 2.0.43.15. Все ссылки на форуме уже просрочены. Можно на мыло: sk_21@list.ru

----------


## vitamina

> помогите,  с обновлением Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия. Нужны релизы: 2.0.39.7, 2.0.40.12, 2.0.41.6, 2.0.42.8, 2.0.43.15.


Здесь посмотри. Только 2.0.43.15 там файл обновления cfu. Его при обновлении конкретно выберешь.

----------


## Glide

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.54.15
http://turbo.to/9x4emcgfhyfv.html

p.s.  После обновления 2.0.52.8 перестали открываться регламентированные  отчетные формы АПК. Ни одно последующее обновление не решило проблему.  Кто- нибудь проверьте, пожалуйста.

----------

bagyrat (29.01.2014), zun-zun (01.02.2014)

----------


## kimborg

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.
Очень нужны обновления с 2_0_49_10 по 2_0_52_8  и которые после 2_0_54_12

----------


## vitamina

По ссылке выше, из этого сообщения #483 смотри все обновления до текущего 2.0.54.15. Там только нет 2.0.50. И в описании 2.0.51.11 написано: 


> Релиз 2.0.51.11 предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.49.10

----------

kimborg (22.01.2014)

----------


## kimborg

vitamina, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!...просто спасли...

----------


## vitamina

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0. Релиз 2.0.54.16 от 22.01.2014*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
А здесь все ссылки на предыдущие и текущее обновления

----------

bagyrat (29.01.2014), kimborg (23.01.2014), zun-zun (01.02.2014)

----------


## kimborg

после установки обновления 2.0.52.8, при запуске бухгалтерии вылезает ошибка :
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(10126)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ВернутьОбъектПоИмени)
	Обработка = схОбщийСервер.ВернутьОбъе  тПоИмени(ИмяДокумента);
по причине:
Попытка передачи мутабельного значения результата метода ВернутьОбъектПоИмени ().

Может у кого нибудь было подобное? как бороться?

---------- Post added at 16:40 ---------- Previous post was at 16:39 ----------

после установки обновления 2.0.52.8, при запуске бухгалтерии вылезает ошибка :
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(10126)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ВернутьОбъектПоИмени)
	Обработка = схОбщийСервер.ВернутьОбъе  тПоИмени(ИмяДокумента);
по причине:
Попытка передачи мутабельного значения результата метода ВернутьОбъектПоИмени ().

Может у кого нибудь было подобное? как бороться?

Не помогло...:(

----------


## vitamina

2.0.51 просила платформу 8.2.16, 2.0.52 просит платформу 8.2.18. Может в этом дело.

Кстати, *БСХ 2.0.54.16 требует платформу не ниже 8.2.19.80*, так что сразу можно ставить последнюю 8.2.19.83

----------

zun-zun (01.02.2014)

----------


## kimborg

буду пробовать...

----------


## kimborg

не помогло.. :(

----------


## Glide

> 1С:Предприятие 8.
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
> Версия 2.0.54.15
> p.s.  После обновления 2.0.52.8 перестали открываться регламентированные  отчетные формы АПК. Ни одно последующее обновление не решило проблему.  Кто- нибудь проверьте, пожалуйста.


 Обновил до релиза 2.0.54.16. Проблема НЕ решена.:(

----------


## GrumBumBes

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.19.31 от 09.10.13
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.25.9 от 31.10.13
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.26.11 от 19.11.2013 только на 3.0.25.9
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.27.13 от 20.12.2013 только на 3.0.26.11
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

---------- Post added at 11:11 ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 ----------




> Обновил до релиза 2.0.54.16. Проблема НЕ решена.:(


сельхоз отчетность делать в релизе МКСКОМ http://www.mkskom.ru/razdel_polzovateley/
или загружать с сайта статистики формы в программу

----------

Glide (12.04.2014), PuchM (01.02.2014), zirael11 (01.04.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.28.14 от 29.01.2014 только на 3.0.27.13
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

----------

Glide (12.04.2014), PuchM (01.02.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> 1С:Предприятие 8.
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
> Версия 3.0.28.14 от 29.01.2014 только на 3.0.27.13
> ==================================================  ===============
> 
> 1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
> 2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
> 3. Важная информация.
> 
> НАЖАТЬ


После обновления в конфигураторе при загрузке программы и соединении с СЛК появляется ошибка "пишет, что установлен СЛК версии 2.0.7.162. а программе необходим 2.0.7.160" для исправления надо включить в конфигураторе возможность изменения конфигурации. (Открываете конфигуратор - Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка Поддержки - Включить возможность изменения.) 
потом уже загружаем файл и в конфигураторе загружаем файл макета внешней компоненты СЛК TemplateSessions-2.0.7.162.zip в общий макет "Компонента СЛК" (файл расспаковывать нельзя, загружать в макет в запакованном виде). НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ СОХРАНИТЬ КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ ВРУЧНУЮ.

Хоть бы не забывали говорить спасибо!

----------

Glide (12.04.2014), Pandrom (19.02.2014), PuchM (01.02.2014), zirael11 (01.04.2014), МилаА (19.03.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.55.7 от 10.02.14 установка на релиз 2.0.54.16
==================================================  ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

----------

qwesaz (11.05.2014)

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Добрый день! После обновления Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0. на 55.7 не могу работать в программе пишет ошибку Ошибка связи: протокол обмена сервера 4.2 не соответствует протоколу клиента 5.5. СЛК обновили на 2.0. 7. 162. переустановили СЛК пишет уже другую ошибку "Неверный формат файла е/temp/v8_106_f2.tmp. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Добрый день! После обновления Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0. на 55.7 не могу работать в программе пишет ошибку Ошибка связи: протокол обмена сервера 4.2 не соответствует протоколу клиента 5.5. СЛК обновили на 2.0. 7. 162. переустановили СЛК пишет уже другую ошибку "Неверный формат файла е/temp/v8_106_f2.tmp. Помогите пожалуйста!


Внимательно читаем ReadMe.txt там все написанно!!!
Сначала попробуй обновить платформу до нужной версии!!! Минимально необходимая версия 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.19.80. 
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.19.80.
Работа конфигурации в режимах совместимости «Версия 8.2.13» и «Версия 8.1» не поддерживается.
Потом если не помогло обновление Платформы (Хотя поможет):
Попробуйте взять СЛК из папки Protection из поста 495
Но сначала вытащить все ключи и удалить старый сервер СЛК потом перезагрузить компьютер и установить СЛК из вышеуказанного поста!

----------

Glide (12.04.2014), zirael11 (01.04.2014)

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Спасибо! Но к сожалению все вышеперечисленное не помогает, пишет ошибку: ошибка запуска СЛК (ВнешняяОбработка Менеджер Объектов. Модуль Объекта(543)) неверный формат файла.

----------


## Borometr1

Обратился знакомый. У него установлена "Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата+Кадры v2.0 рел. 7.70.242 на основе конфигурации Зарплата и Кадры рел. 7.70.331". Кто-нибудь знает чей это продукт? В интернете ничего не нашел. На сайте Раруса копался тоже ничего нет. Может у кого обновления завалялись?

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.29.9 от 13.02.2014 только на 3.0.28.14
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

----------

GesserSchmidt (14.03.2014), Glide (12.04.2014), Morprod (14.03.2014)

----------


## cortex

Помогите пожалуйста, нужны обновления для 1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" от агрософта для платформы (начиная с версии 8.2.14.533) и конфигурации (начиная с 2.0.24.11 до версии 2.0.35.10) можно одним архивом

----------


## GrumBumBes

Все что связанно с 2.0 http://yadi.sk/d/vrkO1dybHinAR

----------

Azec (27.04.2014), bitc8 (09.05.2014), cortex (11.03.2014), Glide (12.04.2014), Nastyuha1990 (14.04.2014), qwesaz (11.05.2014), sad72 (26.03.2014), sav_miu (13.03.2014), sk0m0r0kh (26.03.2014), torpeda_x (23.03.2014)

----------


## cortex

Спасибо большое !!!

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Спасибо большое !!!


Для спасибо кнопочка есть!!!
"Сказать спасибо"

----------

cortex (11.03.2014), Morprod (14.03.2014)

----------


## vitamina

* Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, 2.0.56.5 от 13.03.2014* 

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Anat2010 (25.03.2014), Glide (12.04.2014), GrumBumBes (17.03.2014), qwesaz (11.05.2014), sad72 (26.03.2014), shai2459 (01.04.2014), vinir (26.03.2014), vmil (04.04.2014), zirael11 (01.04.2014)

----------


## kokos3

очень ищу адептис 77 бух и опер учет для с/х. последний.

----------


## zirael11

Вопрос по "Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" все таки можно как  то обойти защиту? ОООООЧЕНЬ надо!!!
zirael11@rambler.ru

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Вопрос по "Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" все таки можно как  то обойти защиту? ОООООЧЕНЬ надо!!!
> zirael11@rambler.ru


Можно но возможно проводка документов делаться не будет)))
Я в сети не встречал ломаных БСХП 2.0 и тем более БСХП 3.0

---------- Post added at 08:48 ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.30.18 от 02.04.2014 только на 3.0.29.9
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

----------

Glide (12.04.2014)

----------


## Mr.DEV!L

Доброго времени суток. Помогите найти обновление для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана. Буду благодарен.

----------


## normalyok

Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, 2.0.57... Есть уже у кого?

----------


## vitamina

> Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, 2.0.57... Есть уже у кого?


БСХ 2.0.57.8 Закинул в папку сельхозпредприятия здесь - третья сверху (или отдельная ссылка)

----------

GesserSchmidt (15.04.2014), Glide (12.04.2014), Ivan.K (21.04.2014), normalyok (09.04.2014), qwesaz (11.05.2014)

----------


## Nastyuha1990

Поделитесь СЛК, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь!После обновления до 2.0.53.9 возникли трудности!можно для этого релиза или выше.. 2.0.57 ...

----------


## Nastyuha1990

Вопрос снят, нашла!

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.31.15 от 11.04.2014 только на 3.0.30.18
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

----------

GesserSchmidt (15.04.2014), Glide (15.04.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

Ребята нужно понять, есть 7.70.032 от раруса, нужно перегнать в 8 от агрософт есть идеи

----------


## crazyigi

> Ребята нужно понять, есть 7.70.032 от раруса, нужно перегнать в 8 от агрософт есть идеи


Тажа проблема, только рарус еще 7.70.021.
 Готовой выгрузке не нашел. БСП от агрософт умеет грузить из стандартных 7.7 Бух и УСН. Провел эксперемент загрузил из 1с ЕСХН от раруса в БСП агрософт по правилам 7.7 УСН (взял из обновлений усн). Стандартные доки и справочники загрузились вполне прилично (ожидал худшего), куча ошибок и сообшений, но зато хоть что-то. Если сельхоз доков переносить не надо или их не много (можно бухов зоставить ввести), то можно тупо так и сделать... Понятно что светит очень приличная ручная работа. Для доков животноводства и растенееводства надо дорабатывать правила... причем достаточно прилично дорабатывать...

----------

kirdangb1 (21.04.2014)

----------


## Ivan.K

Здравствуйте. Помогите,пожайлуста, найти обновление для  "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0"  2.0.57.8 от 08.04.14 для платформы 8.2

---------- Post added at 09:31 ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 ----------

Прошу прощения,увидел ссылку выше.Спасибо.

----------


## kirdangb1

Не знаю как у тебя получилось. 1-й способ через конвертер, конвертер завис. 2-й из базы 8, ответ база не ниже 200. 3-й накатил на базу последнюю УСН, ответ база не ниже 200. 4-й В УСН загнал данные , вылет при загрузке в 8

----------


## crazyigi

Свою 1с 7.7 ЕСХН 021 обновил (тупым добовлением) до УСН 7.7.226, далее с помощью обработки из комплекта УСН "USN_ACC8.ert" выгрузил в файл (правила тоже взял из комплекта). В 8-ке Агрософт загрузил. Короче рекомендую грузить через файл, напрямую что-то там находит и ругается (не грузит)...

----------


## kirdangb1

crazygi/ Не помогло, При выгрузке промотюкался, но выгрузил, начал заливать четыре элемента загрузил выпал с ошибкой и все. Вот бы что то по хожее на ExImDocs.ert

----------


## hamurzov

добрый вечер, добрые люди подскажите как вылечить от жадности сельхозпредприятие 3.0 от агрософта

----------


## crazyigi

> crazygi/ Не помогло, При выгрузке промотюкался, но выгрузил, начал заливать четыре элемента загрузил выпал с ошибкой и все. Вот бы что то по хожее на ExImDocs.ert


Даже не знаю чего подсказать... А 8-ка обновленная, хотя... Попробуй частично по грузить, например справочник... Найдешь где ошибка, ну и продеться всё-таки в Конвертацию лезть, чтоб её исправить...

---------- Post added at 05:18 ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 ----------




> добрый вечер, добрые люди подскажите как вылечить от жадности сельхозпредприятие 3.0 от агрософта


Присоединяюсь, лекарство тоже бы пригодилось...А так скажу что при вылечивании от жадности стандартную БП, прога запускается. Но без лекарства для Сельхоз, не будет толком работать (особенно сельхоз модуль).

----------


## hamurzov

лекарства на эту конфу  не существует?

----------


## kirdangb1

crazyigi. На какую версию грузил..Я пытался на 3.025.9 только справочники - ошибка. Взял бухию 3.0.30.10 все нормально, Начал обновлять 3.025.9на 3.0.26.1 вылет с настройкой учета страховых взносов, просто тупо обновлял чистую базу.

----------


## crazyigi

> crazyigi. На какую версию грузил..Я пытался на 3.025.9 только справочники - ошибка. Взял бухию 3.0.30.10 все нормально, Начал обновлять 3.025.9на 3.0.26.1 вылет с настройкой учета страховых взносов, просто тупо обновлял чистую базу.


1с 7.7 ЕСХН 021 обновил добавлением до 1с 7.7 УСН 7.70.226, сделал выгрузку в файл и загрузил в 1с 8.3 БСП 3.0.31.15... куча ошибок, на загрузка прошла и некие данные получились...

----------


## hamurzov

пожалуйста кто нибудь дайте ссылку на 1С:Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. ЕСХН  7.70.033

----------


## hamurzov

вопрос, есть ли вообще какая либо конфа для работы с ЕСХН вылеченая от жадности, будь то на 7.7 или 8?

----------


## kirdangb1

crazyigi. К сожалению нет полной БСП 3.0.31.15. Кстати, вышла 228 усн

----------


## crazyigi

да нету, я с 3.0.25.9 обновлял до 3.0.31.15 в принцепе обновляется без проблем (покрайней мере при чистой базе)

----------


## Azec

Всем привет) скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на установку программы и конфигурации. Спасибо

---------- Post added at 08:16 ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 ----------

1С Сельхоз предприятие

----------


## GrumBumBes

ССЫЛКА НА ВСЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ БСХП 3.0

Номер версии\	 Дата выхода\ Обновление версии
3.0.31.15	 \          11.04.14		            \                    3.0.30.18
3.0.30.18	  \         02.04.14		     \                           3.0.29.9
3.0.29.9	    \       13.02.14		      \                          3.0.28.14
3.0.28.14	      \     29.01.14		         \                       3.0.27.13
3.0.27.13	      \     20.12.13		      \                          3.0.26.11
3.0.26.11	     \      19.11.13		   \                             3.0.25.9
3.0.25.9	    \       31.10.13		
3.0.19.31	    \       09.10.13

----------

Azec (26.04.2014), metrvosemdesyat@yandex.ru (12.05.2014), shai2459 (13.05.2014), zun-zun (16.07.2014)

----------


## Azec

Спасибо Огромное)

----------

GrumBumBes (25.04.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Спасибо Огромное)


Там кнопочка есть "сказать спасибо"

----------

Azec (26.04.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

А у меня с проблемами, может что-то не правильно делаю.

----------

GrumBumBes (22.05.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

crazyigi А какая оболочка?

----------

GrumBumBes (22.05.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

Кто нибудь объяснит последовательность установки БСХП 3.0

----------

GrumBumBes (22.05.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Кто нибудь объяснит последовательность установки БСХП 3.0


А тебе как для перехода с 2.0 или с чистой установки?

---------- Post added at 16:07 ---------- Previous post was at 16:01 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.58.7 от 28.04.2014 только на 2.0.57.8




НАЖАТЬ

----------

qwesaz (11.05.2014), rebootID (15.05.2014), zun-zun (16.07.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

GrumBumBes. Понимаешь я работал с 1с 7, т.к. есхн перестали обновлять, есть два варианта или ручками к новым требованиям. Или переходить на 8, поставил оболочку пачнул. Взял 3.0.25.9 установил в папку. затем подключил в оболочке. Запустил вышла ошибка о невозможности подключится к серверу.. не понял..закрыл это окно поковырялся в базе, закрыл. Через конфигуратор начал обновлять, все конец обновления. Запускаю, начинает обновлять, потом ошибка, ошибка не удалось записать настройки учета страховых взносов. Пытался снять с поддержки, и обновить та-же ошибка

----------


## GrumBumBes

> GrumBumBes. Понимаешь я работал с 1с 7, т.к. есхн перестали обновлять, есть два варианта или ручками к новым требованиям. Или переходить на 8, поставил оболочку пачнул. Взял 3.0.25.9 установил в папку. затем подключил в оболочке. Запустил вышла ошибка о невозможности подключится к серверу.. не понял..закрыл это окно поковырялся в базе, закрыл. Через конфигуратор начал обновлять, все конец обновления. Запускаю, начинает обновлять, потом ошибка, ошибка не удалось записать настройки учета страховых взносов. Пытался снять с поддержки, и обновить та-же ошибка


Попробуй так:
1. Установить чистую базу начиная с первой 3.0.19.31
2. Через конфигуратор установить все обновления по порядку до 3.0.31.15 (при обновлении проверить права администратора, необходимо администрирование системыдля обновления обязательно)
3. Зйти в новую базу и с помощь универсальных обменов перенести необходимые данные!

----------

kirdangb1 (29.04.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

GrumBumBes. Спасибо, попробую. А вообще какую конфигурацию можно использовать для рыболовецкого предприятия?

----------


## GrumBumBes

> GrumBumBes. Спасибо, попробую. А вообще какую конфигурацию можно использовать для рыболовецкого предприятия?


Только эту или дописывать то что нужно руками 1С:Предприятие 8. Рыбопереработка

----------


## Azec

Всем привет, после установки, при запуске всегда окошко  соединение с сервером СЛК, как его убрать?

----------


## newmetoda

> Всем привет, после установки, при запуске всегда окошко  соединение с сервером СЛК, как его убрать?


Это часть защиты конфигурации.  По идеи ни как, но есть умельцы в просторах интернета которые снимают эту защиту. практически всегда там возникают проблемы с обновлениями.

----------


## Azec

> Это часть защиты конфигурации.  По идеи ни как, но есть умельцы в просторах интернета которые снимают эту защиту. практически всегда там возникают проблемы с обновлениями.


а как это сделать?, черт с этими обновлениями!!

----------


## newmetoda

> а как это сделать?, черт с этими обновлениями!!


Раньше здесь были авторские сборки но теперь их нет

----------


## Ukei

Сельхозки ломанной нет уже очень давно. И авторские сборки тут не при чем. Кстати, в подписи у меня они остались. ;)

----------

Glide (16.05.2014)

----------


## Glide

Всем доброго! Может есть уже у кого обновление 3.0.32.9 от 12 мая? Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> обновление 3.0.32.9 от 12 мая?


 - У меня в подписи посмотрите. Но думаю что оно есть только на сайте разработчика пока, у 1С не появлялось.

----------

Glide (17.05.2014)

----------


## Glide

Ukei, спасибо! Можно подождать)), была проблемка, удалось решить. После обновления до 3_0_30_18 вдруг пропали тарифы страховых взносов. Обновил до 3_0_31_15 и стало опять все нормально.

----------


## kirdangb1

Нужна подсказка установил 8.2 Ругается на менеджер СЛК, в конфе прописаны три элемента с обращением на нее.

----------


## Ukei

> Ругается на менеджер СЛК


 - Без ключа и не должно работать. Если только сами не возьметесь отучить.

----------


## kirdangb1

Ukei Пролазил все страницы. Были ссылки на отученные конфигурации, но уже эти ссылки битые. Так хоть можно было посмотреть, что они изменили. А так в конфигураторе есть три сточки которые ссылаются на это. Попробовал, закоментировать, вылезла ошибка связанная с курсом валюты. Сообщение "В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки"

---------- Post added at 15:06 ---------- Previous post was at 14:58 ----------

Ukei Пролазил все страницы. Были ссылки на отученные конфигурации, но уже эти ссылки битые. Так хоть можно было посмотреть, что они изменили. А так в конфигураторе есть три сточки которые ссылаются на это. Попробовал, закоментировать, вылезла ошибка связанная с курсом валюты. Сообщение "В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки"

----------


## Ukei

> Были ссылки на отученные конфигурации,


 - Отученной сельхоз бухни не было никогда в паблике. Было Управление сельхозкой от Интеко, но то было один раз и то под 8.1.

----------


## kirdangb1

Ukei Понятно, что полностью отучить не получится быстро, сейчас необходимо заставить запускаться.

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.32.9 от 12.05.2014 только на 3.0.31.15
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Переход с редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия".
3. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ

---------- Post added at 09:24 ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 ----------

ССЫЛКА НА ВСЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ БСХП 3.0

Номер версии\	 Дата выхода\ Обновление версии
3.0.32.9	 \ 12.05.14	 \ 3.0.31.15
3.0.31.15	 \ 11.04.14	 \ 3.0.30.18
3.0.30.18	 \ 02.04.14	 \ 3.0.29.9
3.0.29.9	 \ 13.02.14	 \ 3.0.28.14
3.0.28.14	 \ 29.01.14	 \ 3.0.27.13
3.0.27.13	 \ 20.12.13	 \ 3.0.26.11
3.0.26.11	 \ 19.11.13	 \ 3.0.25.9
3.0.25.9	 \ 31.10.13	
3.0.19.31	 \ 09.10.13

P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

----------

Glide (22.05.2014), kirdangb1 (22.05.2014), misterfix (03.06.2014), serghex (02.06.2014), shai2459 (22.05.2014), буратино (12.06.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

GrumBumBes А в чем разница между 2 и 3

----------


## GrumBumBes

> GrumBumBes А в чем разница между 2 и 3


В смысле 2и3?
Если разница между БСХП 2.0 и БСХП 3.0, то к середине этого года БСХП 2.0 снимут с поддержки)))) Вот и вся разница, а так очень много можешь почитать на форумах!

----------

Glide (22.05.2014)

----------


## kirdangb1

GrumBumBes Просто попросили поставить именно 2.0. Интересно 8 вся такая глючная. Что Это за ошибка {ОбщийМодуль.МодульВалютно  гоУчета.Модуль(61)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьПоследнее)
	Возврат РегистрыСведений.КурсыВал  т.ПолучитьПоследнее(ДатаК  рса, Новый Структура("Валюта", Валюта));
по причине:
В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!

---------- Post added at 14:59 ---------- Previous post was at 14:55 ----------

GrumBumBes Просто попросили поставить именно 2.0. Интересно 8 вся такая глючная. Что Это за ошибка {ОбщийМодуль.МодульВалютно  гоУчета.Модуль(61)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьПоследнее)
	Возврат РегистрыСведений.КурсыВал  т.ПолучитьПоследнее(ДатаК  рса, Новый Структура("Валюта", Валюта));
по причине:
В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!

----------


## GrumBumBes

> GrumBumBes Просто попросили поставить именно 2.0. Интересно 8 вся такая глючная. Что Это за ошибка {ОбщийМодуль.МодульВалютно  гоУчета.Модуль(61)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьПоследнее)
> 	Возврат РегистрыСведений.КурсыВал  т.ПолучитьПоследнее(ДатаК  рса, Новый Структура("Валюта", Валюта));
> по причине:
> В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:59 ---------- Previous post was at 14:55 ----------
> 
> GrumBumBes Просто попросили поставить именно 2.0. Интересно 8 вся такая глючная. Что Это за ошибка {ОбщийМодуль.МодульВалютно  гоУчета.Модуль(61)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьПоследнее)
> 	Возврат РегистрыСведений.КурсыВал  т.ПолучитьПоследнее(ДатаК  рса, Новый Структура("Валюта", Валюта));
> ...


Ну так скажи им что 2.0 потом не будет и им придется после переноса базы все данные ручками выровнять или заплатить фирмам обслуживающим 1с, так что пусть лучше начинают сразу с 3.0

----------


## Ukei

*kirdangb1*, 2.0 можете взять по ссылке у меня в подписи.

----------

kirdangb1 (23.05.2014), serghex (02.06.2014), zun-zun (09.06.2014)

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Добрый день! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой в конфигурации сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0. от Агрософт: после свертки базы все остатки на начало года удваиваются. Релиз стоит 32.9, платфрма 8.3.4. 465. Тестирование и исправление ИБ не помогло. (((

----------


## ornbek

Добрый день. Ни кто не может помочь с обучающим курсом по конфигурации "1С: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием" Черноземье ИНТЕКО. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## harutyun

как снять защиту?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## GrumBumBes

> как снять защиту?
> Заранее спасибо!


Чтобы потом проводило и формировало отчеты как положенно и работало правильно с закрытием месяцов и годов, ТО НИКАК!!!

----------


## Fizik_Ber

Делаю добавить Довідник Моделі і марки автотранспорту, нажимаю ОК, а воно не зберігає.

Тобто довідник пустий залишається!!!

----------


## yagran

Люди добрые, кто имеет возможность и желание, помогите страждущему!!!
Ищу: 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия (сельскохозяйственное предприятие) релиз 429
и 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия (сельскохозяйственное предприятие) (ЕСХН) релиз 033

Ну или на самый крайний случай, скажите дату их выпуска.

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.59.8 от 25.06.2014 только на 2.0.58.7


НАЖАТЬ

----------

zun-zun (16.07.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ для сельхоз. конфигураций от АГРОСОФТ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ*

Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия"

----------


## Bill

Доброго времени суток !

Мой директор купил колхоз и поручил мне найти прогу для автоматизации. Хочу сам прочитать - что умеет "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" кроме генерации проводок. Скиньте, пож-та, руководство.

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.33.22 от 25.06.2014 только на 3.0.32.9


НАЖАТЬ

==================================================  ==================================================  =======

ССЫЛКА НА ВСЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ БСХП 3.0

Номер версии\	 Дата выхода\ Обновление версии
3.0.33.22	 \ 03.07.14	 \ 3.0.32.9
3.0.32.9	 \ 12.05.14	 \ 3.0.31.15
3.0.31.15	 \ 11.04.14	 \ 3.0.30.18
3.0.30.18	 \ 02.04.14	 \ 3.0.29.9
3.0.29.9	 \ 13.02.14	 \ 3.0.28.14
3.0.28.14	 \ 29.01.14	 \ 3.0.27.13
3.0.27.13	 \ 20.12.13	 \ 3.0.26.11
3.0.26.11	 \ 19.11.13	 \ 3.0.25.9
3.0.25.9	 \ 31.10.13	
3.0.19.31	 \ 09.10.13

P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

----------

Alex6666 (17.12.2015), Morprod (09.07.2014), rinam (04.10.2014), SmallGod12 (07.07.2014), XmypbIu (22.08.2014), xraf (18.09.2014), zun-zun (16.07.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.34.15 от 14.07.14 только на 3.0.33.22


НАЖАТЬ

================================================== ================================================== =======

ССЫЛКА НА ВСЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ БСХП 3.0

Номер версии\	Дата выхода\ Обновление версии
3.0.34.15	\ 14.07.14	\ 3.0.33.22
3.0.33.22	\ 03.07.14	\ 3.0.32.9
3.0.32.9	\ 12.05.14	\ 3.0.31.15
3.0.31.15	\ 11.04.14	\ 3.0.30.18
3.0.30.18	\ 02.04.14	\ 3.0.29.9
3.0.29.9	\ 13.02.14	\ 3.0.28.14
3.0.28.14	\ 29.01.14	\ 3.0.27.13
3.0.27.13	\ 20.12.13	\ 3.0.26.11
3.0.26.11	\ 19.11.13	\ 3.0.25.9
3.0.25.9	\ 31.10.13	
3.0.19.31	\ 09.10.13

P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

*Агрософт: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0*

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.60.6 от 14.07.14 только на 2.0.59.8


НАЖАТЬ

----------

Aleksey200505 (26.03.2019), Glide (08.08.2014), misterfix (13.08.2014), vinir (13.08.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.34.15 от 14.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Glide (08.08.2014), misterfix (13.08.2014)

----------


## dndw

Ищу конфигурацию "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием" версии 1.2.27.2 и ниже (до 1.2.19.2 ).
Или обновления с 1.2.16.2 по 1.2.20.2 релизы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.55.1 от 04.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added 14.08.2014 at 01:17 ---------- Previous post was 13.08.2014 at 23:34 ----------

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.50.3 от 04.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Любовь_Л.И. (07.12.2014)

----------


## dndw

Требуется cf релиза 1.2.27.2 и ниже (до 1.2.19.2 ).
Или обновления с 1.2.16.2 по 1.2.20.2 релизы. 
Для обновления конфигурации которая сейчас как раз 1.2.27.2, но с измененной конфигурацией поставщика. 
И есть установочный диск с дистрибутивом 1.2.16.2, но нет обновлений до релиза 1.2.19.2

----------


## P_L_G

Здравствуйте. Подскажите где можно достать руководство по конфигурации "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.55.2 от 11.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## PetSV100

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите где можно достать руководство по конфигурации "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Присоединяюсь к вопросу

----------


## dimon_tmb

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу


 Так же нужны книги по БСХП.

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.34.20 от 25.08.2014 только на 3.0.34.15


НАЖАТЬ


P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

----------

iSmoke (02.09.2014), rinam (03.10.2014), RomanY (07.10.2014), shai2459 (27.08.2014)

----------


## iSmoke

> Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия"


интересует отученная версия или обход.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.34.20 от 25.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Belkinder (14.12.2014), GPetr (09.09.2014), GrumBumBes (04.09.2014), iSmoke (30.08.2014), RomanY (07.10.2014), VIPs (03.11.2014)

----------


## mresto1

Добрый ден, нужен релиз 1.1.51.4 "Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия" поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## kirdangb1

GrumBumBes Привет рад видеть вас на сайте. Забросил я пока 8 слишком непонятно пока для меня. Решил переделать 770032 под 770230. Оказалось хватило недели, что-бы сравнить и обновить их, конечно без изменений в налогообложении для СХ Предприятий, Бухгалтера рядом не было:))). Осталось только тестировать измененную базу,конечно если кому-то будет интересно.

----------

GrumBumBes (10.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> нужен релиз 1.1.51.4


 - Листайте  *ЭТУ ТЕМУ* с конца, недавно выкладывалось.

----------

mresto1 (06.10.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.62.6 от 09.10.14 установка на релиз 2.0.61.6
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ


P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

----------

dek301 (04.02.2018), EVB (16.10.2014), tva2000 (12.10.2014), vinir (02.11.2014)

----------


## GrumBumBes

1С:Предприятие 8.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.61.6 от 10.09.14 установка на релиз 2.0.60.6
================================================== ===============

1. Дополнительные файлы поставки.
2. Важная информация.

НАЖАТЬ


P.S.
ВНИЗУ СЛЕВА ПОД ПОСТОМ ЕСТЬ КНОПОЧКА "СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИБО" НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ ЕЕ НАЖИМАТЬ!!!
Так же есть звездочка, буду рад если повысите мне репутацию!!!

----------

EVB (16.10.2014), tva2000 (12.10.2014)

----------


## tva2000

Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0
релизы 2.0.57.8 и 2.0.58.7, старые ссылки не работают уже. Очень нужно.
Спасибо.

P.S. Клык клык грумбумбес - классная книга, сам читал теперь дети читают.

----------


## Ukei

> поделитесь пожалуйста


 - В первом сообщении на каждой странице - ссылка КАТАЛОГ РЕЛИЗОВ.

----------

tva2000 (13.10.2014)

----------


## tva2000

> ссылка КАТАЛОГ РЕЛИЗОВ.


Спасибо, не знал:blush:

----------


## EvilBeliy

Подскажите пожалуйста, совсем не разбираюсь в этом вопросе. Требуется 1с: бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия. Смотрю в ссылки и ничего не понимаю. Трбуется 1с установка с 0. Как это сделать, понимаю, что вопрос глупый, но хотя бы пните на какую нибудь страницу на форуме. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Как это сделать


 - Начать нужно с того, что отученной от ключа актуальной сельхоз бухни нет. Так что нужен либо ключ, либо умение отучать.

----------


## Masik777

> Подскажите пожалуйста, совсем не разбираюсь в этом вопросе. Требуется 1с: бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия. Смотрю в ссылки и ничего не понимаю. Трбуется 1с установка с 0. Как это сделать, понимаю, что вопрос глупый, но хотя бы пните на какую нибудь страницу на форуме. Спасибо.


Не реклама. Сами давно работаем на АДЕПТИСе. Нареканий ваще нет и не было. Прекрасная тех.поддержка и функционал.

----------


## sad72

Извините, что такое АДЕПТИС?

----------


## Masik777

> Извините, что такое АДЕПТИС?


Вот тут - http://www.adeptis.ru/ все, что нужно.

----------

sad72 (30.10.2014)

----------


## ДмитриЙ

у меня следующая проблема, купили ноут на W8, перекинули туда базы 1С БСХП, установили сервер слк 2.0.7.162, теперь на ноуте пишет что версия сервера 2.0.7.162 не соответсвует версии клиента 2.0.7.154. Тогда решили поставить слк 2.0.7.154, теперь 1С запускается на ноуте, а на остальных компах выдает что версия сервера не соответсвует версии клиента.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.58.2 от 05.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## andruVPA

Добрый день!
Дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на установку или cf файл для 1.6.11.7 или старше.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.59.1 от 02.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.37.31 от 12.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

mikr (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.54.5 от 22.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.60.1 от 26.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## shai2459

Подскажите, где можно скачать запись вебинаров 1С:Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия и 1С:Бухгалтерский учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Требуется настройка и обучение  для работы в 1-С рарус мебельное предприятие для производства в С-Петербурге.Кто может помочь пишите в личку.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.64.7 от 28.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.60.3 от 28.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

borzer (08.04.2015), EVB (11.02.2015)

----------


## vitamina

*Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.61.2 от 11.02.2015*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.64.11 от 12.02.2015*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

EVB (16.02.2015)

----------


## bratch

помогите пожалуйста, нужен ключ, monstr@list.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.64.11 от 12.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.37.41 от 10.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.55.5 от 09.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.61.2 от 11.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Glide (18.02.2015), mresto1 (19.02.2015), zun-zun (30.04.2015)

----------


## mresto1

Не нашел каталога Protection в сборке по КУСХП 1.1.55.5. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

- В папке шаблона смотрели? Ключ у Вас есть?

----------


## mresto1

Смотрел его нет там. ключ есть.

----------


## Ukei

- Держите: http://meinx.rusfolder.net/files/43029174

----------


## mresto1

Это старая СЛК (версии 2.0.2.11). Она не подойдет  к использованию с конфигурацией КУСХП данной версии... Спасибо вам за внимание. Cвеженькиая есть?Которая шла с поставкой версии 1.1.55.5 КУСХП?

----------


## vral

поставить (или оставить) от 54 версии - работает на 55 версии

----------


## lexaben

не работает проверил

----------


## vral

> не работает проверил


1_1_55_5.jpgslk.jpg
по моему - так

----------


## vral

есть у кого обновы кусхп 1.56  ?

----------


## lexaben

согласен протупил

----------


## dimos7

Добрый день. Помогите плиз. Нигде не могу найти обновление 7.70.558 для конфигурации 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия редакция 4.0 для переноса базы в 1с 8 Сельскохозяйственное предприятие (8-ка требует это обновление или позднее). Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vitamina

> не могу найти обновление 7.70.558 для конфигурации 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия ...


А что это за версия такая - *7.70.558 для конфигурации 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия*. Это чья разработка?

----------


## dimos7

> А что это за версия такая - *7.70.558 для конфигурации 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия*. Это чья разработка?


Конфигурация от Рарус.

----------


## vitamina

> Конфигурация от Рарус.


Если у меня есть: *РАРУС: 1С:Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, ред.4 Релиз 7.70.429*, выпущен в апреле 2013 г., то получается, что менее чем за 2 года выпущено больше сотни релизов? Что-то несуразное... А это наверное и был последний релиз.

----------

dimos7 (15.03.2015), zun-zun (20.04.2015)

----------


## AnnSergeeva

У кого-нибудь есть Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.39.58 файл cf очень нужен. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Alex---Sh

Есть только cfu (обновление).  
cf есть только 3_0_37_31

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Жаль, мне нужен релиз выше 3_0_37_41

---------- Post added at 17:46 ---------- Previous post was at 17:42 ----------

Хочу решить проблему в Бухгалтерии СХ предприятия, думаю поможет обновление. Не проводится документ Выпуск продукции с поля, пишет ошибку : Внешняя обработка бухсхВыпуск продукции с поля модуль объекта (79) Метод объекта не обнаружен(ПодготовитьСпис

----------


## Mogikan

> - В папке шаблона смотрели? Ключ у Вас есть?


Ключики, как вижу, редкость. Есть ссылочка на "умение отучать" ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.39.60 от 17.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.39.63 от 23.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.58.6 от 23.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.63.1 от 06.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.63.4 от 23.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## ornbek

Добрый день. Не подскажите или не дадите ссылку на обучающий курс по системе ИНТЕКО 1С: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием. (Он вообще существует в интернете)

----------


## xraf

Выложите, пожалуйста, поновее полную Бухгалтерия элеватора и комбикормового завода 3.0., поновее чем 3.0.34.11, не могу обновиться.

----------


## Town

Не могу найти в конфигурациях 33CE.paramfile, datafile и т.п.
В скаченном нету, где искать?

----------


## Ukei

- В папке с шаблоном смотрели? Скачивали установку или обновление?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия к ней нужен специфический ключ как у Альфа Авто? Так как с ключами 1с не работает..

---------- Post added at 10:44 ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 ----------

А ключ, для неё как Вы думаете продадут не покупая саму программу АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия? Он всего 5040руб
 стоит)

----------


## Ukei

- Ключи отдельно от конфигурации не продаются. 5 тыр - это ключ для платформы, не для БСХП.

----------


## АртурКус

Добрый день! Ссылка не работает, пожалуйста, очень нужен файл 2.0.7.162

---------- Post added at 15:46 ---------- Previous post was at 15:45 ----------

Добрый день! Ссылка на файл не работает, пожалуйста, очень нужен файл 2.0.7.162.zip

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Добрый день! Где можно найти СЛК версии 2.010.190, в последнем обновлении не нашла. Помогите пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 14:24 ---------- Previous post was at 14:23 ----------

Для программы БСХ 3.0 Агрософт

----------


## AnnSergeeva

Где найти protection_2.0.10.190 в поставке обновлений АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 его нет(((

----------


## Glide

> Где найти protection_2.0.10.190 в поставке обновлений АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 его нет(((


Внутри обновления 3_0_40_30 найдете. В папке Protection.

----------


## night-day

У кого-нибудь остались файлики установочные 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" релиз 7.70.031.
очень надо. спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> У кого-нибудь остались файлики установочные 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" релиз 7.70.031


Установочные не нашел. 031 - в виде типового обновления (EXE-файл), 032 и 033 - уже развернутые, готовые для обновления или как новая база лежат здесь или тут. Там же *1С:Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, Релиз 7.70.429 (428. 427)*

----------

night-day (23.11.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.65.3 от 16.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.66.3 от 25.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## MihaDim

Доброго времени суток!!! У кого есть ссылка на СЛК 2.0.4.83 очень надо!!! Второй день по 3 часа ищу - результатов ноль. Месяца 2 назад скачивал и похерил, а теперь не найду - клиенты задолбали 3 раз к с компа на комп все перекидывают, а конфа не обновлялась давно. Или объясните где в ИТС найти или в дистрибутиве конфыИИ? Бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия 2.0 если что....

----------


## Ukei

> У кого есть ссылка на СЛК 2.0.4.83


 - В папке с шаблоном установки/обновления смотрели?

----------


## MihaDim

Можно ссылку? Скачиваю конфигурацию - а там только архив с файлом обновления - разворачиваю архив - никаких папок нет. Подскажите что скачать чтобы содержало данную версию СЛК....

----------


## deduchka

Есть у кого нибудь конфигурация перехода с версии 2.0 на версию 3.0 скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

> конфигурация перехода


 - 1С такой не выкладывали, если только искать на сайте Агрософта, но вряд ли в открытом доступе.

----------


## Alex795

Доброго времени суток!!! Ребят, есть у кого нибудь релиз 3.0.43.102 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.43.102 от 08.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Mitrych-308 (24.03.2016)

----------


## ostentum

> *Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.43.102 от 08.02.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


на какую версию ставить эту конфигурацию и как именно? Что с ключем?

----------


## Ukei

> на какую версию ставить эту конфигурацию


 - Все написано в ридми. С ключом все как и раньше - он должен быть.

----------


## Glide

Помогите, пожалуйста, спец релизом для перехода с последней конфигурации(2.0.64.14) на 3.0. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия.

----------


## votyok

Всем привет!
Нужны справочники для 1с 8.2 "Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины"
Спасибо))):confused:

----------


## votyok

Всем спасибо, в полном интерфейсе есть справочники. Находим "Класификаторы", и выбираем нужный раздел и добавляем нужное через "Подбор из класификатора."
И всё гуд))) :dance:

----------


## xraf

Доброго времени суток, а обновлений на бухгалтерия элеватора и комбикормового завода 3.0 нет случайно у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Mitrych-308

Доброго всем вечера, обновления БСХП на релиз 3.0.43.148 ни у кого случайно нет?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго всем вечера, обновления БСХП на релиз 3.0.43.148 ни у кого случайно нет?
> Заранее спасибо.


3.0.43.148 от Ukei -> обновление

----------

Glide (10.04.2016), Mitrych-308 (24.03.2016)

----------


## Алексей89_1

Аналогично. Помогите, пожалуйста, спец релизом для перехода с последней конфигурации(2.0.64.14) на 3.0. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия.

----------


## votyok

Добрый день!!!

Ребята у кого есть новая форма *НАЛОГОВОЙ НАКЛАДНОЙ с 01.04.16* для

*ИНТЕКО Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины*

----------


## Glide

> Аналогично. Помогите, пожалуйста, спец релизом для перехода с последней конфигурации(2.0.64.14) на 3.0. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия.


Попробуйте обновиться(перейти) через выбор cf файла релиза 3_0_34_15. У меня получилось. С более поздними версиями cf вываливались критические ошибки. После обновления с этой версии тоже появилась ошибка, типа, "Недостаточно фактических параметров"
но, следующим обновлением ошибка пропала. Пока полет нормальный. Правда, придется установить 2 десятка обновлений для тройки, но это уже легко)))
Удачи!

----------


## Татьян-ка

> на какую версию ставить эту конфигурацию и как именно? Что с ключем?


Добрый день, это не пробная версия?

---------- Post added at 15:23 ---------- Previous post was at 15:03 ----------




> Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.43.102 от 08.02.2016


Добрый день! Если купить лицензию будет она работать на конфигурации, и как установить лицензию? Спасибо.

----------


## shai2459

Здравствуйте, обновления БСХП на релиз 3.0.43.195 у кого не будь есть? Спасибо

----------


## serdanton

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/q3dzrTzapaYB

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Агрохолдинг", релиз 1.3.70.1*

Файл поставки (.cf) - ОТУЧЕННЫЙ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Михвил

После установки обновлений программа перестает работать. 
Так и должно быть? или Отученная программа умеет принимать обновления?

----------


## Ukei

> После установки обновлений программа перестает работать. 
> Так и должно быть? или Отученная программа умеет принимать обновления?


 - Обновление отменяет "отученность".

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АДЕПТИС: Сводное планирование в сельском хозяйстве", релиз 3.2.2*

Чистая база:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Pilipino (11.03.2020)

----------


## s142s

> - Обновление отменяет "отученность".


поделитесь ссылкой на лекарство 1С Сельхоз предприятие АГРОСОФТ

----------


## Ukei

> поделитесь ссылкой на лекарство 1С Сельхоз предприятие АГРОСОФТ


 - В случае 1С "лекарство" - это методика чистичного переписывания конфигурации. Для Агрософт-а её нет.

----------

s142s (05.06.2017)

----------


## s142s

:(:(:(:(:(

----------


## s142s

> - В случае 1С "лекарство" - это методика чистичного переписывания конфигурации. Для Агрософт-а её нет.


Тогда подскажите как быть. Зарегистрирован на 1С + АГРОСОФТ, качнул обновление, поставил, регистрация слетела

----------


## Ukei

> Тогда подскажите как быть. Зарегистрирован на 1С + АГРОСОФТ, качнул обновление, поставил, регистрация слетела


 - Так и должно быть. Отученное обновляется только отученным. Легких путей нет: учить язык 1С самому, просить того, что его знает, платить тому, кто знает, но работать бесплатно не хочет.

----------


## newmetoda

на память уже не помню в какой конфигурации. Была такая бяка. Скачали обновление, поставили,  лицензию (ключик) от производителя (не 1С) конфа перестала видеть. начали выяснять там с обновлением была не заметная папочка с новым драйвером ключа.  Поставили новый драйвер ключа. Не видит ключ. День танцев с установкой удалением драйвера ключа, перзагрузками системы ни чего не помогло. Решение нашли случайно в системном трее там где часики от Винды был значок с иконкой как у драйвера ключа. А там в параметрах функция включения и включения службы драйвера ключа. 
Все заработало.

в Дальнейшем использовали такой  алгоритм действий:
1 качаем устанавливаем обновление
2 обновляем драйвер ключа
3 выключаем включаем службу драйвера ключа.

----------


## blsat

Есть бух 3.0 проф, прикупили бух 3.0 сх. Нужна методика перехода с бух 3.0 на бух 3.0 сх. Без ИТС ее не дают, а франч активирует его только с июля. Поделитесь методой пожалуйста(есть на форуме поддержки для зарег. пользователей с активным ИТС). Нет времени ждать июля.

----------


## blsat

Есть бух 3.0 проф, прикупили бух 3.0 сх. Нужна методика перехода с бух 3.0 на бух 3.0 сх. Без ИТС ее не дают, а франч активирует его только с июля. Поделитесь методой пожалуйста(есть на форуме поддержки для зарег. пользователей с активным ИТС). Нет времени ждать июля.

----------


## Ukei

> Есть бух 3.0 проф, прикупили бух 3.0 сх. Нужна методика перехода с бух 3.0 на бух 3.0 сх. Без ИТС ее не дают, а франч активирует его только с июля. Поделитесь методой пожалуйста(есть на форуме поддержки для зарег. пользователей с активным ИТС). Нет времени ждать июля.


 - Используйте конфигурацию Конвертация данных, она именно для таких вещей.

----------


## Anat2010

Помогите!!! АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия после BSX_3.0.50.18 с новой счет фактурой

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите!!! АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия после BSX_3.0.50.18 с новой счет фактурой


 - В 1-м сообщении темы есть ссылка на архив со всеми обновлениями, вплоть до текущего.

----------

Anat2010 (30.06.2017), Glide (11.07.2017)

----------


## Anat2010

> - В 1-м сообщении темы есть ссылка на архив со всеми обновлениями, вплоть до текущего.


Да пообещали 29 потом 30 теперь 03,07

----------


## blsat

> Да пообещали 29 потом 30 теперь 03,07


Исправьте пока как надо макет печатной формы. Делов то. Или скачайте ВПФ СФ для бух 3.0 проф - должна по идее подойти. 

Тут видел для Бух 3.0 ВПФки
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...841#post481841

----------


## kris197

Помогите нужен релиз 1.6.30.7 Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.51.21 от 18.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Roma__11

А как отучить ее от жадности?

----------


## Ukei

> А как отучить ее от жадности?


 - Проанализировать способ защиты, найти метод её обхода, переписать эту часть конфигурации. Это общий принцип отучения конфигов от 1С.

----------


## maverick2k

Подскажите, поставил Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.51.21 от 18.07.2017
Требует "Соединение с сервером СЛК", что при этом делать? Есть ИТС

----------


## Alex---Sh

maverick2k,  купить отдельную лицензию с ключем на конфигурацию у "агрософта"  
или "отмена" - "нет" и работать без "учета сельхозпродукции".

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите, поставил Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.51.21 от 18.07.2017
> Требует "Соединение с сервером СЛК", что при этом делать? Есть ИТС


 - Так и должно быть. У отраслевых решений есть доп. защита. Если ключа у Вас нет, то качать можно только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННЫЕ. К сожалению, для БСХП такой не было.

----------


## al_zzz

Подскажите, что я делаю не так:
Я скачал архив "BSX_3.0.51.21_setup.zip", установил защиту(ключ у меня имеется, но сельхозка была старая, купленная ещё в 12-ом году).
Разворачиваю новую базу из установленного дистрибутива. 
Запускаю в режиме предприятия, устанавливается соединение с сервером защиты и запускается обновление.
После обновления до 60% выпадает ошибка: 
"{ОбщийМодуль.схОбщий.Модул  ь(3521)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
по причине:
{(6, 57)}: Таблица не найдена "Справочник.схПоступлениеЖ  ивотныхСкотаПрисоединенны  еФайлы"
(ТИПЗНАЧЕНИЯ(Присоединенны  еФайлы.ПрисоединенныйФайл) = <<?>>ТИП(Справочник.схПоступ

----------


## serdanton

А что ты сделать хочешь? Обновить конфигурацию? Режим конфигурации для этого есть

----------


## al_zzz

Нет, мне надо развернуть новую.

----------


## Ukei

> Нет, мне надо развернуть новую.


 - У отраслевых решений 1С есть почти всегда доп. защита. Если ключа нет, то имеет смысл качать только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ.

----------


## al_zzz

> - У отраслевых решений 1С есть почти всегда доп. защита. Если ключа нет, то имеет смысл качать только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ.


В том-то и дело, что ключ имеется и соединение с ключом проходит успешно, но далее запускается обновление и ошибка(выше описал).

----------


## Ukei

> В том-то и дело, что ключ имеется и соединение с ключом проходит успешно, но далее запускается обновление и ошибка(выше описал).


 - Требования к платформе в ридми смотрели?

----------


## al_zzz

Вот, если честно, это не догадался сделать. Ставил на 8.3.10. Может оказаться нужна более ранняя(более поздняя вряд ли нужна будет)?

----------


## Ukei

> Вот, если честно, это не догадался сделать. Ставил на 8.3.10. Может оказаться нужна более ранняя(более поздняя вряд ли нужна будет)?


 - Вряд ли нужна версия старше. А вот попробовать на мин. требования из ридми я бы поытался.

----------

artemkai (30.11.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс", релиз 2.2.3.153*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

semmrn (25.02.2018), Valentin714812 (09.10.2020)

----------


## rusdaurov

есть дистр для перехода на 3ку БСХП?

----------


## Ukei

> есть дистр для перехода на 3ку БСХП?


 - 1C такого не выкладывали никогда. Попробуйте через цф от 3.0, а если не прокатит - перенесите данные через Конвертацию данных.

----------


## fsv_kanash

у меня то же так вышло,скорей всего ошибка в самом релизе

----------


## Gu2N

> у меня то же так вышло,скорей всего ошибка в самом релизе


И у меня то-же ... BSX_3.0.51.21_setup.zip

----------


## al_zzz

Я, в итоге, договорился с владельцем, что он купит итс и на всём лицензионном продолжим. Тогда можно будет саппортом воспользоваться. 
Но пока он занят - не до этого.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.60.50 от 20.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

olechka-m85 (12.08.2019), Sokolovsl (19.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.101.4 от 14.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Max9696

А как ее от учить от ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> А как ее от учить от ключа?


 - Без умения программировать на внутр. языке 1С и анализировать методику защиты, увы, никак.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.61.37 от 23.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.102.2 от 25.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.107.2 от 24.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Solo_Way

Нужен cf файл  бухгалтерии сельхоз предприятия 2.0 Хотя бы мегабайт на 500. Очень нужен! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ukei

> Нужен cf файл  бухгалтерии сельхоз предприятия 2.0 Хотя бы мегабайт на 500. Очень нужен! Спасибо!!!


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.64.14 от 12.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.63.15 от 20.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.103.1 от 21.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.103.2 от 22.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.108.1 от 20.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Димчик1

всем привет. простите нуба, задолбался искать тут отученную сборку 1С8 для сельхоз.предприятия( для растениеводства) ткните носом, пожалуйста. мне не критично, если что-то там не будет работать.

----------


## Ukei

> всем привет. простите нуба, задолбался искать тут отученную сборку 1С8 для сельхоз.предприятия( для растениеводства) ткните носом, пожалуйста. мне не критично, если что-то там не будет работать.


 - Отученная есть только Агрохолдинг, без демо.

----------


## Solo_Way

Хорошо. Пусть без демо.

----------


## Ukei

> Хорошо. Пусть без демо.


 - Все есть в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## temishbek

Не получается установить. Пишет efd поврежден или не подходит

----------


## Ukei

> Не получается установить. Пишет efd поврежден или не подходит


 - Антивирус отключите на время.

----------


## temishbek

Пробовал. Странно, но помогла перезагрузка ОС

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.63.22 от 29.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.110.1 от 13.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.64.28 от 17.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.64.34 от 25.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.105.1 от 18.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.64.42 от 15.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.105.3 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.110.3 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.111.1 от 15.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Len087

Бодрого дня. Нужно перенести с сельхозпредприятия путевые листы и сдельные наряды в ЗуП.  Не могу найти правила для универсального обмена XML, между базами агрософт БСХП 3.0 и ЗУП 3.1. Помогите пожалуйста?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.64.54 от 04.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.65.72 от 28.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.112.3 от 21.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## GrumBumBes

А есть свежий релиз "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?

----------


## Ukei

> А есть свежий релиз "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?


 - Установки нет.

----------


## jon0089

Добрый день! подскажите пожалуйста есть системы обхода ключей для базы Бухгалтерия сельское хозяйство?

----------


## jon0089

> Добрый день! подскажите пожалуйста есть системы обхода ключей для базы Бухгалтерия сельское хозяйство?


Спасибо, разобрался, таких баз нету. Обидно что даже демо не работает. Для изучения программы.

----------


## goivari

> А есть свежий релиз "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?


Доброе утро не могу понят эта версия отученная?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброе утро не могу понят эта версия отученная?


 - Если не написано ОТУЧЕННАЯ - значит нет. См. 1-е сообщение темы, отучен из всей сельхозки только 1 конфиг.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.65.80 от 10.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.106.1 от 06.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.107.4 от 05.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.112.4 от 09.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fedorchuk (06.12.2018), jeka13rus (25.11.2018), lky (14.12.2018)

----------


## jane.ivashneva

Добрый день! Тут несколько раз спрашивали, но по-моему никто не скинул, я не нашла. 

Есть у кого-нибудь руководство пользователя по 1с Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия ??? ил еще какие-то инструкции.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## ASN40

Можно конфигурацию для КФХ

----------


## Ukei

> Можно конфигурацию для КФХ


 - Сами ищем и кроме базовых обновлений ничего пока не попадается. Если найдете раньше - поделитесь и с нами, плиз.

----------


## semenov_a_n

На ютубе встревал видео по данной программе, есть скаченные, если надо пишите на почту, залью на облако для скачивания

----------


## bagyrat

Есть обновления для конфигурации "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"

----------


## Ukei

> Есть обновления для конфигурации "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"


 - Есть. По ссылке Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------


## semenov_a_n

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3idU/pDSZhwzHT

----------

Ukei (14.12.2018)

----------


## semenov_a_n

выгрузка конфигурации с последними обновлениями

----------


## bagyrat

Спасибо огромное за помощь.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.66.53 от 21.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.108.1 от 20.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.113.2 от 20.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## MUrdaz

А есть релиз обновления 3.0.67.54 очень надо

----------


## MUrdaz

> А есть релиз обновления 3.0.67.54 очень надо


для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия

----------


## Ukei

> для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия


 - Есть. Лежит со дня выхода на портале 1С в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

MUrdaz (24.01.2019)

----------


## vitamina

> А есть релиз обновления 3.0.67.54 очень надо


Да вроде тут есть -> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/q3dzrTzapaYB

----------

Ukei (24.01.2019)

----------


## Azt-Yur

Есть у кого нибудь обновление  для 1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2018. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Есть у кого нибудь обновление  для 1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2018. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


 - Обновлений, пока, к сожалению, нет. А у Вас, случаем, не сохранилась установка? Можно и не самую свежую версию. Тоже был бы благодарен.

----------


## Azt-Yur

> - Обновлений, пока, к сожалению, нет. А у Вас, случаем, не сохранилась установка? Можно и не самую свежую версию. Тоже был бы благодарен.


Конфигурация и отчетность за 3 квартал 2018 есть по ссылке:
http://www.don-agro.ru/index.php?id=2225
а вот за 4-ый у них нет.

----------

Ukei (25.01.2019)

----------


## semenov_a_n

За 2018 год  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/33VA/bNAXjhTP5

----------

Azt-Yur (03.02.2019), Ukei (03.02.2019)

----------


## franl34

Добрый день. Подскажите есть у кого нибудь обновления 1с: отчетность АПК?  у меня стоит 1.1

----------


## semenov_a_n

За 2018 год https://cloud.mail.ru/public/33VA/bNAXjhTP5

----------

Backuper (18.03.2019), Ukei (07.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.67.54 от 30.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.110.2 от 11.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.115.2 от 11.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

akocur (05.03.2019)

----------


## Serg2008t

Ни у кого нет такого?
Правила обмена ЗУП 3.1 - БСХП
ПриПереходеСТиповойБП3.epf
Спасибо

----------


## olegerofeev

Нужны правила обмена между конфигурациями АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 и Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1. Помогите!!

----------


## Tornado_Storm

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, где можно скачать правила обмена 1С:Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия (1.1) > 1С:ERP АПК?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.67.75 от 18.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, ЭМУЛЯТОР), - ОТУЧЕННАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.112.1 от 22.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.117.1 от 27.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## YUP

> *Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.67.75 от 18.02.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, ЭМУЛЯТОР), - ОТУЧЕННАЯ авторская сборка


*Ukei*, в чем может быть проблема, что с расширением все равно с/х документы не проводятся? Выдается ошибка (ENotStarted) Not started.

----------


## Ukei

> *Ukei*, в чем может быть проблема, что с расширением все равно с/х документы не проводятся? Выдается ошибка (ENotStarted) Not started.


 - Сложно сказать. Ждем новой версии эмулятора.

----------

YUP (30.03.2019)

----------


## Igor_7_7_7_

С эмулятором все в порядке, просто нужно установить СЛК 3.0

----------

YUP (16.04.2019)

----------


## Igor_7_7_7_

Есть еще такая проблема, что после начального заполнения базы пропадают все разделы и подсистемы, нужно просто через Все функции, в константах найти "ИнтерфейсТакси", поставить галочку и перезапустить программу

----------


## YUP

> С эмулятором все в порядке, просто нужно установить СЛК 3.0


Действительно, помогло. Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.68.66 от 19.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.69.35 от 03.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Kotsan (25.04.2019), maxyura (24.04.2019), saniok87 (21.04.2019), vit.v (20.04.2019), Vitas11 (24.04.2019), volfyxxxx (20.05.2019)

----------


## vit.v

Подскажите ИНТЕКО ERP Агропромышленный комплекс свежая конфигурация есть?

----------


## nus

Добрый день, дайте пжлст ссылку на скачивание конфига Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.68.66 от 19.03.2019, очень долго загружать через зеркала.

----------


## nus

пардон Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.69.35 от 03.04.2019

----------


## CastleCoatl

День добрый, господа, не затруднит ли вас куда нибудь залить управление сельхоз предприятием. Какое вообще возможно(главное что бы отученое). Я уже просто много перелазил всякого вроде нашел агрохолдинг отученный, а что насчет УСП?:)

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый, господа, не затруднит ли вас куда нибудь залить управление сельхоз предприятием. Какое вообще возможно(главное что бы отученое). Я уже просто много перелазил всякого вроде нашел агрохолдинг отученный, а что насчет УСП?:)


 - Не было пока отученного УСХП ни разу, увы.

----------


## CastleCoatl

Я прошу прощения, сколько вы возьмете, за то, что бы показать мне как можно подключить расширение. Потому что или я туплю, или на ютубе все очень просто. Я уже вроде и скачал, и вроде как разобрался, но база начинает обновлятся и доходит до 33-37% потом выбивает ошибку.

----------


## ilya47

Прошу оказать помощь. Скачал конфигурацию "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.69.35 от 03.04.2019. после установки и запуска нет меню "Рабочий стол", "Производство", "Настройки", ... Что-то с конфигурацией, эмулятором, моими руками? Можно ответить здесь или в личку. Заранее благодарен за ответ!

----------


## datalist

Добрый день.
Быть может у кого то есть конфигурация РАРУС: 
Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 2 (7.70.210)
Поделитесь плиз. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ilya47

> У меня было такое! Я просто удалил базу и создал заново, всё заработало!


4 раза базу удалял и устанавливал заново, результат тот же. Что-то делаю не так, а что не так не понимаю(( Причем ставил и 1С: БСХП релиз 3.0.69.35 от 03.04.2019, и релиз 3.0.67.75 от 18.02.2019. Захожу в настройку панели разделов - там пусто. Есть мысли у кого, что не так и что сделать?

Нашел решение: зайти во все функции -> константы -> Интерфейс Такси (поставить галочку). Не знаю какая взаимосвязь, но заработало.

----------


## Pic_nic

Нашли решение? У меня такая же бяКа!

----------


## Pic_nic

Подскажите пжл, зачем база пытается подключится к локальному хосту при запуске? Как с этим бороться? или стоит ли вообще? на что это влияет?
2019-05-14_00-57-59.png

----------


## Pic_nic

> Это защита! Выше выложены конфигурации и там же в архиве есть файл и инструкция как обойти!


Это то как раз понятно! Не понятно почему при установке этой базы и ее первом запуске 1с начинает процедуру обновления, потом выбивает эту ошибку и при отказе (по кнопке ОТМЕНА), база закрывается! т.е. подключить расширение конфигурации невозможно (из папки Эмулятор)... т.к. зайти в базу не получается! Вот такой замкнутый круг!

----------


## Pic_nic

> Подключи расширение в конфигураторе!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSlwMAIOb8


Естественно я пробовал этот способ! Но строка в меню: "Загрузить..." не активна! А правильно я в целом все делаю то? просто почему база после установки на ПК начинает обновление? Вернее его завершает!

----------


## Igor_7_7_7_

Подключать расширение в первый раз нужно через конфигуратор

----------


## Pic_nic

Скрин.jpg

Так и не смог запустить базу... после подключения расширения и продолжения процедуры обновления базы выдает вот такую ошибку! Пробовал сменить платформу и машину. Но увы и ах! Поможет кто?

----------


## businessit

Помогите пожалуйста. Не смог запустить базу с эмулятором. Подключил расширение. Начинает запускаться обновление и упс стопорится выдает ошибки на модули защиты.
Если не сложно помогите.

----------


## pevek

BSX_3.0.68.66 работает но есть один момент при запуске все проходит нормально, а вот интерфейса нет!

----------


## ilya47

> BSX_3.0.68.66 работает но есть один момент при запуске все проходит нормально, а вот интерфейса нет!


Читайте форум, я уже писал: Нашел решение: зайти во все функции -> константы -> Интерфейс Такси (поставить галочку). Не знаю какая взаимосвязь, но заработало.

----------

Ukei (29.05.2019)

----------


## pevek

Благодарю!

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет! В мае не выходило ни одно обновление на БСХП или я что-то пропустил?


 - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении.

----------

saniok87 (30.05.2019)

----------


## AKC

Добрый день! Будьте добры выложите файлы только с обновлением, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0 (68,69 если есть 70)

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Будьте добры выложите файлы только с обновлением, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0 (68,69 если есть 70)


 - См. ссылку ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## ndmitri39

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь Свежим релизом ERP АПК от Интеко.

----------


## Dmss83

Здравствуйте, подскажите, нет ли у кого
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" релиз 7.70.021
Был бы весьма признателен.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.70.30 от 23.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.70.39 от 25.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.116.2 от 26.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.121.1 от 26.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

olechka-m85 (15.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.117.1 от 27.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.122.2 от 31.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

olechka-m85 (15.08.2019)

----------


## smallbuk

Други! 
Юное создание обратилось за помощью ко мне, а я - к товариществу...
Устроилась на работу в организацию, где установлена Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 (*2.0.41.6*)
Т.е. последнее обновление было установлено в *ноябре 2012г*.!!!!
Причем куплена легально.
Естественно, активной итс нет. практически всю бухгалтерию бывший гб (благополучно ушедший на пенсию) вела в ёкселе и бизнеспаке...
Как не помочь соседке...
Выкачал обновления... Но при попытке обновиться - падает в runtimeerror на этапе сравнения объектов базы данных.
Менял сервера, платформы... ТиИ, chdbfl... Нет результата.
Последняя надежда - полный дистрибутив или cf 2.0.41.6(или более ранние версии)...
К сожалению, файлообменники так долго файло не хранят.

Есть конечно мысль послать ее и ее контору в итс, но чую сожрут девушку: Эта Самовна сколько лет... А ты сразу денег требуешь....

Просьба великая: у кого есть активный итс к Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, не сочтите за труд, поделитесь полной установкой или файлом конфигурации релиза 2.0.41.6(или более ранней версии).

----------


## smallbuk

Простите, не указал контакт: smallbuk@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alekszdan

Добрый день. 
У меня запустилася с эмулятором Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.70.39 от 25.04.2019.
Но вот демо база так и не запускается. На обновлении выдает ошибку.
Подскажите. Не получится запустить демку?

----------


## pevek

Эмуль работает но есть ограничение по животноводству проведение документов не работает (ошибка провидения)

----------


## alekszdan

Эмуль позволяет запускать конфигурацию. Документы не создавали не проводил.
Мне нужно видеть примеры. А ДЕМО версия не запускается.

----------


## pevek

Работает демка, видимо что то нет так сделал
демо.jpg
Но там не густо информации

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.71.75 от 28.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.71.83 от 12.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.123.1 от 02.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.123.2 от 04.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

olechka-m85 (15.08.2019), root7 (24.07.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.71.89 от 23.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

olechka-m85 (15.08.2019), root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.124.1 от 24.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## serdanton

> Эмуль работает но есть ограничение по животноводству проведение документов не работает (ошибка провидения)


не только, вообще проводки не делаются
по сути Эмулятор просто не выдает сообщение о необходимости подключения к СЛК

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 1.1.119.1 от 26.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "МКСКОМ: Отчетность АПК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.1.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dmitrykvl (12.02.2021), root7 (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.72.60 от 29.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.124.2 от 06.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.125.1 от 28.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

register210921 (23.09.2021), root7 (29.09.2019)

----------


## Fenix151

Эмулятор для АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 
v2.0.0.0 Добавлены отраслевые проводки
https://yadi.sk/d/e-MzXzYfGyleYQ

----------

Pilipino (14.01.2020), Ukei (06.10.2019)

----------


## serdanton

> Эмулятор для АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 
> v2.0.0.0 Добавлены отраслевые проводки
> https://yadi.sk/d/e-MzXzYfGyleYQ


пасиб
работает

----------


## Zirka

Что означает такой ответ ? Есть конфигурация более свежая, чем в установке ? Если да, то просьба выложить.

----------


## Zirka

> А есть свежий релиз "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Ukei
> 
> 
> - Установки нет.


Это был вопрос к этому ответу.

----------


## Alvix

Добрый день, подскажите может есть у кого доступ к обновлениям erp агропромышленный комплекс 2, или последняя конфига? Готов компенсировать беспокойство =)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.127.1 от 01.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## tanr

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь обработка по загрузке в "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0" из "Селекция в животноводстве. Свиноводство".

----------


## Pic_nic

А АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0.74.76 когда будет?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.74.76 от 23.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

msx (19.01.2020), Pic_nic (23.04.2020), root7 (17.01.2020), Александр_Z (07.12.2020)

----------


## msx

> *Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.74.76 от 23.12.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Не можете поделиться Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.72.72, буду очень признателен

----------


## msx

> *Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.74.76 от 23.12.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Не можете поделиться Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.72.72, буду очень признателен

----------


## Ukei

> Не можете поделиться Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.72.72, буду очень признателен


 - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

msx (20.01.2020)

----------


## Serg2008t

Есть у кого нибудь обновление для 1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2019. Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Serg1987

Есть Комплект отчетности АПК за 2019 год от Бухгалтерии Сельхозпредприятия? или у кого есть возможность скачать отсюда https://releases.1c.ru/version_files...&ver=3.0.75.37

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.74.76 от 23.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Kotsan

Поделитесь пожалуйста Комплектом отчетности АПК за 2019 год от Бухгалтерии Сельхозпредприятия

----------


## sokmax

Выложите, пожалуйста, Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.132.1 от 05.02.2020

----------


## Гарвард

> Есть у кого нибудь обновление для 1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2019. Поделитесь пожалуйста


если еще актуально, то у меня есть.

----------


## Kotsan

> если еще актуально, то у меня есть.


Мне бы очень пригодилось если можно.

----------


## Гарвард

В личку напишите.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.131.1 от 28.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## sokmax

Огромная просьба :blush: выложить "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.132.1, это последний релиз, в нём отчет по электронным трудовым книжкам СЗВ-ТД ... а срок сдачи 17.02.2020. В том, что вы выложили (1.3.131.1), этого ещё нет.

----------


## spiderprog

День добрый. Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением для АГРОСОФТ: Комплексный учет сельскохозяйственного предприятия: 1.1.123.1

----------


## Andrew376

Доброго дня! Может кто педелиться АПК отчетностью за 2019 год к АГРОСОФТ бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия. Либо текущей версией обновления 3.0.75.93. Спасибо

----------


## Fenix151

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/q3dzrTzapaYB

----------

Andrew376 (24.02.2020)

----------


## Andrew376

Спасибо!!! После установки 93-релиза появилась АПК отчетность за 2019 год..Хотя эти редиски из Агрософт прописали, что еще в 37 релизе все сделали, но это не так, и файла "схОтчетностьАПК_Год_2019.ep  f" (из новости http://agrosoft.ru/news/?ELEMENT_ID=150909 ) по указанному пути не былоСнимок.JPG

----------


## Andrew376

Еще дополнение - релиз 3.0.75.93 несовместим с предприятием 8.3.15.1700, минимально нужна версия 8.3.16..... дальше не помню... Если есть возможность, добавьте пожалуйста в облако с кофигурациями repack версию платформы 8.3.16.......
Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Еще дополнение - релиз 3.0.75.93 несовместим с предприятием 8.3.15.1700, минимально нужна версия 8.3.16..... дальше не помню... Если есть возможность, добавьте пожалуйста в облако с кофигурациями repack версию платформы 8.3.16.......
> Спасибо


 - Репаки лежат в теме для ссылок на платформу, ссылка на тему - у меня в подписи.

----------

Andrew376 (28.02.2020)

----------


## Andrew376

Почему-то перестал работать Эмулятор СЛК для сельхозки от Агрософт. Установил по инструкции отладчик защиты (из архива !_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0.zip), проработало ровно сутки и теперь опять больше одного человека не пускает...? хотя сразу после установки видел, что в конфигурации могли работать одновременно 3 пользователя... Установлен СЛК 3.0.20.8469. 1 лицензия официальная.
Может имеет смысл снести СЛК? Платформа  8.3.16.1063, БСХП - 3.0.75.93. Какие будут идеи? что не так я сделал? Спасибо

----------


## Andrew376

Почему-то перестал работать Эмулятор СЛК для сельхозки от Агрософт. Установил по инструкции отладчик защиты (из архива !_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0.zip), проработало ровно сутки и теперь опять больше одного человека не пускает...? хотя сразу после установки видел, что в конфигурации могли работать одновременно 3 пользователя... Установлен СЛК 3.0.20.8469. 1 лицензия официальная.
Может имеет смысл снести СЛК? Платформа  8.3.16.1063, БСХП - 3.0.75.93. Какие будут идеи? что не так я сделал? Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Почему-то перестал работать Эмулятор СЛК для сельхозки от Агрософт. Установил по инструкции отладчик защиты (из архива !_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0.zip), проработало ровно сутки и теперь опять больше одного человека не пускает...? хотя сразу после установки видел, что в конфигурации могли работать одновременно 3 пользователя... Установлен СЛК 3.0.20.8469. 1 лицензия официальная.
> Может имеет смысл снести СЛК? Платформа  8.3.16.1063, БСХП - 3.0.75.93. Какие будут идеи? что не так я сделал? Спасибо


Последняя версия эмулятора:  *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

Andrew376 (10.03.2020), Ukei (05.03.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 3.0.75.104 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + НОВЫЙ ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AKC (28.04.2020), basej (22.05.2020), chicago555 (21.03.2020), gadc (14.04.2020), Leva2000 (15.05.2020), MiltErick (21.03.2020), P1N0 (27.10.2020), petermurom (20.09.2021), root7 (06.03.2020), Sivex (10.07.2020)

----------


## Andrew376

> Последняя версия эмулятора:  *ЗДЕСЬ*


Спасибо, но... стандартный пароль не подходит... ( который в шапке на 1-ой странице -1), скачал по ссылке, здесь уже обновленная версия, в любом случае - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо, но... стандартный пароль не подходит... ( который в шапке на 1-ой странице -1), скачал по ссылке, здесь уже обновленная версия, в любом случае - СПАСИБО!!!


 - См. по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи, там все эмуляторы в архивах без паролей.

----------

chicago555 (21.03.2020), Kometa (20.11.2020)

----------


## Pic_nic

А где подсмотреть порядок обновления? Скачал 3.0.76.77, в описании указано, что можно ставить на 3.0.61.37 и при этом на 3.0.70.39 не ставиться... как так то?

----------


## AKC

Доброго дня! Поделитесь если есть обновлением 3.0.77 1С БСХП

----------


## AKC

там последний 3.0.76.77, а мне нужен 3.0.77_

----------


## avg62

Присоединяюсь!!! поделитесь плиз обновлением "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0.77.56 от 27.04.2020

----------


## AKC

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....290#post587290 тут есть ссылка

----------

Aleksandr_T (27.07.2020), avg62 (30.04.2020), msx (08.05.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (30.04.2020)

----------


## msx

Добрый день. Никто не сталкивался с проблемой после обновления 3.0.77.56 от 27.04.2020, декларация на прибыль - при проверке декларации ошибка  - Поле объекта не обнаружено П0027АМ1

----------


## avg62

> Добрый день. Никто не сталкивался с проблемой после обновления 3.0.77.56 от 27.04.2020, декларация на прибыль - при проверке декларации ошибка  - Поле объекта не обнаружено П0027АМ1


Такая-же фигня и у меня, может кто подсказать решение проблемы???

----------


## serdanton

Всем привет. А куда делись ссылки на скачивание конфигураций и платформ?

----------


## serdanton

Нашел)))

----------


## basej

подскажите
у меня есть лицензия на ПП Сельхоз, есть ключи  USB защиты 5 штук,
нужна еще одна база и допустим +2 юзера
если я установлю базу+эмулятор на ту тачку где физические ключи СКЛ будет ли какой нить конфлит?????

----------


## serdanton

Нет, если по инструкции к эмулятору всё сделаешь правильно

----------


## Fenix151

http://2bay.org/4bd2760e8b41e88229c1...f52449a2493aa3
новый эмулятор для бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия. исправлены ошибки

----------


## Fenix151

http://2bay.org/a1fc9de9205a4903289b...8f3a4dfabf993f
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0.77.56

----------


## RFS

Здравствуйте!
Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста update Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, версия 3.0.77.106 от 03.06.2020
rs.00000000@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## kvn1989

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста update "Агрософт. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", версия 3.0.77.106 от 03.06.2020. почта ww1989ww@mail.ru
 Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Gu2N

И мне тоже ... 3.0.77.106 и 3.0.75.104 . Почта Gu2N@mail.ru  . Спасибо.

----------


## ilya47

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь обновлением "Агрософт. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0.77.106 от 03.06.2020.
47@211.ru.
И нет ли у кого установочной "Бухгалтерия КФХ"?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## serdanton

Добрый день. Может кто-то поделиться "Агрософт. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0.78.69 ?

----------


## RFS

> Добрый день. Может кто-то поделиться "Агрософт. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 3.0.78.69 ?


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/q3dzrTzapaYB

----------

sokoff (14.07.2020), ЮляЗвезда (08.07.2020)

----------


## serdanton

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/q3dzrTzapaYB


Спасибо, раз в пару недель заглядываю по этой ссылке, но там не так оперативно обновляется как хотелось бы

----------


## Ник0307

Добрый день. Может у кого есть обновление форм отчетности АПК за 2 полугодие? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## RFS

> Добрый день. Может у кого есть обновление форм отчетности АПК за 2 полугодие? Заранее благодарен.


http://www.unibytes.com/3ZGGP0C0ATkLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

grant75 (17.07.2020), vadimvad (01.08.2020), Ник0307 (17.07.2020)

----------


## Riuck666

Здравствуйте. Ни у кого случаем не завалялось обновление 3.0.79.14 для Агрософт: "БСХП"?
Chertov_maksim@rambler.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Ни у кого случаем не завалялось обновление 3.0.79.14 для Агрософт: "БСХП"?
> Chertov_maksim@rambler.ru
> Заранее большое спасибо!


*BuhSh_3.0.79.14_updsetup.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

AKC (20.07.2020), grant75 (21.07.2020), RFS (19.07.2020), Riuck666 (20.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020), vadimvad (01.08.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (19.07.2020)

----------


## IrinaDi

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужны формы отчетности за полугодие для БСХП, если у кого?
olenka_ko@inbox.ru
Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!

----------


## IrinaDi

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужны формы отчетности за полугодие для БСХП, если у кого?
olenka_ko@inbox.ru
Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!

----------


## ilya47

Здравствуйте!
Есть обновление 3.0.80.36?

----------


## ilya47

Здравствуйте!
Есть обновление 3.0.80.36?

----------


## RFS

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть обновление 3.0.80.36?


http://www.unibytes.com/qEK4EcdK9xIL...3UgBB?referer=

----------

ilya47 (17.08.2020)

----------


## Gryps

Добрый день. Может есть у кого "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства", поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## metallica53

Поделитесь версией БСХП 3.0.81.25. Спасибо.

----------


## Fenix151

http://www.unibytes.com/58Co.wHxD4cL...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## Коньстантин

тоже ищу

----------


## msx

Добрый день, поделитесь пжл обработкой для перехода с БП на БПСХ - ПриПереходеСТиповойБП3.epf. Спасибо

----------


## RFS

Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.82.24 от 11.09.2020г.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.82.24 от 11.09.2020г.


БСХП *3.0.82.24*:
https://dropmefiles.com/TYPkQ

----------

avg62 (05.10.2020), gold_taurus (13.10.2020), ikalichkin (01.10.2020), RFS (04.10.2020), root7 (01.10.2020), Tatyana_Bars (04.10.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (02.10.2020)

----------


## LookedSoup

Всем привет.
Поделитесь последней версией эмулятора.
Спасибо.

----------


## Fenix151

http://2bay.org/e5054c09d95b26f60059...c814e32c3e01df

----------

LookedSoup (12.10.2020)

----------


## PetrovichOld

Не могу скачать последнюю версию эмулятора с 2bay.org Выложите на другом обменнике или дайте ссылку на облачное хранилище.

----------


## 1cdl

Здравствуйте! Не могу найти рабочую ссылку на конфигурацию 1С Бухгалтерия Крестьянско Фермерского Хозяйства, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## gold_taurus

Всем привет. выложите плз кто-нибудь БСХП 3.0.83.25.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. выложите плз кто-нибудь БСХП 3.0.83.25.


БСХП *3.0.83.25*:
https://dropmefiles.com/6U3Cs

----------

gold_taurus (13.10.2020), root7 (14.10.2020), waldim (14.10.2020)

----------


## kubichek

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.83.37

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.83.37


БСХП *3.0.83.37*:
https://dropmefiles.com/PfmMI

----------

kubichek (21.10.2020), RFS (24.10.2020), root7 (21.10.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (21.10.2020)

----------


## KaPro

БСХП 3.0.83.37:
https://dfiles.eu/files/rhhtftz2x

БСХП 3.0.82.24:
https://dfiles.eu/files/pxailib7h

----------


## LIXANOFF

Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.82.24

----------


## KaPro

БСХП 3.0.83.37:
https://dfiles.eu/files/rhhtftz2x

БСХП 3.0.83.25:
https://dfiles.eu/files/fe4g4nrtd


БСХП 3.0.82.24:
https://dfiles.eu/files/pxailib7h

----------

AKC (03.11.2020), LIXANOFF (27.10.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* АГРОСОФТ:  1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.83.37 от 20.10.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

LIXANOFF (27.10.2020)

----------


## ilya47

Всем привет, есть у кого обновления следующих версий: 3.0.81.30, 3.0.83.33?

----------


## ilya47

> Всем привет, есть у кого обновления следующих версий: 3.0.81.30, 3.0.83.33?


Решил вопрос!

----------


## ilya47

> Всем привет, есть у кого обновления следующих версий: 3.0.81.30, 3.0.83.33?


Решил вопрос!

----------


## metallica53

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.84.35. Спасибо.

----------


## metallica53

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста БСХП 3.0.84.35. Спасибо.

----------


## KaPro

обновление БСХП 3.0.84.35 от 06.11.20:

https://dfiles.eu/files/0numf48i3

----------


## KaPro

обновление БСХП 3.0.84.35 от 06.11.20:

https://dfiles.eu/files/0numf48i3

----------

metallica53 (10.11.2020), RFS (11.11.2020), root7 (11.11.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (11.11.2020)

----------


## metallica53

Спасибо.

----------


## valkery

Всем привет, выложите пожалуйста установку полную, либо DTшник чистой свежей базы

----------


## Fenix151

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Cw1...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Evgeny67 (26.11.2020), fisher91 (24.11.2020), GTA33 (26.11.2020), ikalichkin (21.11.2020), rnf70 (02.12.2020), valkery (20.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Обновление *3.0.84.46*:
https://dropmefiles.com/DctMH

----------

AKC (03.12.2020), Fenix151 (26.11.2020), ikalichkin (26.11.2020), RFS (26.11.2020), rnf70 (02.12.2020), root7 (26.11.2020), Любовь_Л.И. (26.11.2020)

----------


## Evgeny67

Всем привет. Есть ссылка на эмулятор для последних версий БСХ?

----------


## Fenix151

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aH0...ew?usp=sharing

----------

DaMirka (12.12.2020), fisher91 (11.12.2020), rnf70 (02.12.2020)

----------


## KaPro

обновление БСХП 3.0.84.46 от 25.11.20:

https://dfiles.eu/files/ywudrw70w

----------

710600 (14.12.2020), AKC (03.12.2020), DaMirka (12.12.2020), rnf70 (02.12.2020)

----------


## RFS

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением БСХП 3.0.85.28 от 08.12.2020г.

----------


## alexawhite

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением БСХП 3.0.85.28 от 08.12.2020г.

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.86.19 от 17.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *BuhSh_3_0_85_28_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *BuhSh_3_0_86_19_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *BuhSh_3.0.86.19_CF*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *BuhSh_3.0.86.19_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_2.0.0.10*, *зеркало*

----------

alexawhite (18.12.2020), ilya47 (19.12.2020), jalexcora (19.01.2021), Mr Lonely Wolf (21.03.2021), RFS (18.12.2020), root7 (19.12.2020)

----------


## KaPro

обновление БСХП 3.0.85.28 от 08.12.20:

https://dfiles.eu/files/1831u3t0c

обновление БСХП 3.0.86.19 от 17.12.20:

https://dfiles.eu/files/zioxb0ft4

----------


## SiAl

Добрый день. А у Вас есть версия Отладчика защиты, корректно работающего на релизе конфигурации "3.0.82.24"?

----------


## Fenix151

Добрый день, а чем вас 2.0.0.10 не устроил?

----------


## SiAl

Сейчас еще раз проверю. Одно время при проведения "Выпуск с поля" выдавал ошибку. Пытался разобраться, не смог. Поставил версию расширения 1.4.1.2. Но сегодня и эта версия начала выдавать ошибку.

----------


## SiAl

> Сейчас еще раз проверю. Одно время при проведения "Выпуск с поля" выдавал ошибку. Пытался разобраться, не смог. Поставил версию расширения 1.4.1.2. Но сегодня и эта версия начала выдавать ошибку.


Плюс еще при обновлении конфигурации на копии, при выполнении обработчиков обновления выходила ошибка, зацикливающая эти обработчики. Выключение расширения версии 2.0.010 не спасало, помогало только удаление расширения, либо установка версии 1.4.1.2.

----------


## Fenix151

понятно, ожидайте

----------


## Fenix151

Эмулятор 2.0.0.11 
https://files.fm/f/uvmfdzccz
Исправлены ошибки

----------

root7 (29.12.2020), SiAl (11.01.2021)

----------


## Pic_nic

помог 11й?

----------


## SiAl

> помог 11й?


Мне лично - помог. Спокойно обновил старую копию на 5 промежуточных релизов. Потом перепровел документы за 2020 год.  Всё хорошо. Ошибок нет.

----------


## Pic_nic

Просто я даже распаковать архив не смог, выдает ошибку: архив поврежден!

----------


## Alvix

Доброе время суток, а есть у кого новая конфигурация erp агропромышленный комплекс 2 редакция 2.4, буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## RFS

> Эмулятор 2.0.0.11 
> https://files.fm/f/uvmfdzccz
> Исправлены ошибки


Здравствуйте!
Перезалейте, пожалуйста. Уже не доступно.

----------


## IrinaDi

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением БСХП 3.0.87.28

----------


## jalexcora

Да. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением БСХП 3.0.87.28

----------


## jalexcora

обновление БСХП 3.0.87.28
https://yadi.sk/d/s7QALXVRNsmpuA

----------

feon2009 (15.08.2021), IrinaDi (20.01.2021), RFS (26.01.2021), Riuck666 (05.07.2021)

----------


## jalexcora

обновление БСХП 3.0.87.28
https://yadi.sk/d/s7QALXVRNsmpuA

----------

IrinaDi (20.01.2021), KaPro (21.01.2021), RFS (20.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Перезалейте, пожалуйста. Уже не доступно.


*!_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0_v2.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

RFS (26.01.2021), sergey_max (03.02.2021), user_ska (15.06.2021)

----------


## avg62

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением БСХП 3.0.88.28 (агрософт выпустил сегодня)

----------


## Pic_nic

Не могу открыть! Пишет поврежден архив! Что делают не так?

----------


## Pic_nic

с  расширением разобрался. Теперь вот такая беда https://yadi.sk/i/EfjqQnlB9xn1DQ кто поможет? в чем дело? началось все после обновлений! Обновы встали! Но каждые 5мин вот такая бяка и выкидывает

----------


## Serg2008t

1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2020 (сейчас стоит за 4 кв. 2019). Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Fenix151

http://2bay.org/ff81a4ddf4823b920f00...b3b4a65a828dc2

----------

root7 (05.02.2021), Serg2008t (04.02.2021)

----------


## Serg2008t

*Fenix151* Благодарю

----------


## RFS

> 1С:Отчетность АПК от МКСКОМ. Необходимо обновление конфигурации и отчетности за 4 кв. 2020 (сейчас стоит за 4 кв. 2019). Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Отчетность за 2020, версия 2
Конфигурация 2.2.0.7  https://yadi.sk/d/l-474MCJGCCxDQ
Формы 2020 4q02  https://yadi.sk/d/Qd5hs2s79PXizQ
Платформу требуют не ниже 8.3.17.1549

----------

Serg2008t (08.02.2021)

----------


## Емр

Добрый день. Где можно взять шаблоны форм АПК за 2020 год именно для 1С бухгалтерия с/х п/п? Отдельно от обновления

----------


## avg62

3.0.88.32 "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 
Новое в версии 3.0.88.32
Добавлены формы отчетности АПК за 2020 год.

----------


## Емр

Отдельно шаблоны для загрузки за 2020 год, как за 2019 год в обновлении 3.0.75.37?

----------


## vadimvad

Добрый день Ссылку на 3.0.88.32 не дашь? Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день Ссылку на 3.0.88.32 не дашь? Спасибо


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....064#post621064

----------

emirrr (12.02.2021), vadimvad (08.02.2021)

----------


## KaPro

Дайте, пожалуйста, обновление 3.0.88.32

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дайте, пожалуйста, обновление 3.0.88.32


Смотри предыдущее сообщение

----------

KaPro (19.02.2021)

----------


## KaPro

спасибо) обновила.. думала только .cfu обновляет

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.89.38*
Новое в версии 3.0.89.38
Отчетность АПК
Обновлены формы отчетности АПК за 2020 год.
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dDRN/TvuVNmmX4
Файл конфигурации CF
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/m7HD/GfbxxM45F

----------

Aleksandr_T (08.03.2021), emirrr (14.03.2021), KaPro (28.02.2021), root7 (20.02.2021)

----------


## V2021

пишет что троян в дистрибутиве обновления

----------


## Fenix151

> пишет что троян в дистрибутиве обновления


каким антивирусом. вроде все чисто

----------


## alexandr_ll

> пишет что троян в дистрибутиве обновления


Вероятно, это блокировка Chrome, попробуйте сменить браузер.

----------


## Андрей

У всех битые архивы

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У всех битые архивы


Неправда

----------


## KaPro

Добрый вечер. Есть обновление 3.0.89.38?

----------


## Fenix151

> Добрый вечер. Есть обновление 3.0.89.38?


Да, в теме уже выкладывали

----------

KaPro (28.02.2021)

----------


## V2021

Подскажите.
Есть 1С Предприятие 8, с конфигурацией для предприятия,
пытаюсь подцепить
1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.89.38
не получается, ругается на какой то диск. 

Прошу прощения если оффТоп, вроде почти все перечитал не нашел решения.

----------


## V2021

Подскажите.
Есть 1С Предприятие 8, с конфигурацией для предприятия,
пытаюсь подцепить
1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.89.38
не получается, ругается на какой то диск. 

Прошу прощения если оффТоп, вроде почти все перечитал не нашел решения.

----------


## Fenix151

скриншот в личку

----------


## shturman70

Подскажите.
Есть Бухгалтерия Предприятие 3.0 (3.0.89.38) и Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 (3.0.89.38) нужно перенести данные из первой, в вторую.
Я правильно понимаю,что нужна обработка?
При переходе с Типовой БП3.
Может кто поделиться? или носом ткнуть :)

----------


## shturman70

Подскажите.
Есть Бухгалтерия Предприятие 3.0 (3.0.89.38) и Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 (3.0.89.38) нужно перенести данные из первой, в вторую.
Я правильно понимаю,что нужна обработка?
При переходе с Типовой БП3.
Может кто поделиться? или носом ткнуть :)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите.
> Есть Бухгалтерия Предприятие 3.0 (3.0.89.38) и Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 (3.0.89.38) нужно перенести данные из первой, в вторую.
> Я правильно понимаю,что нужна обработка?
> При переходе с Типовой БП3.
> Может кто поделиться? или носом ткнуть :)


Снять конфигурацию Бухгалтерия Предприятие 3.0 (3.0.89.38)  с поддержки, загрузить в нее файл конфигурации (CF) Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 3.0 (3.0.89.38). Ес-сно не забыть резервную копию.

----------

shturman70 (09.03.2021)

----------


## Hitcher73

Выложите пожалуйста документацию к "1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8"

----------


## olegtelec

Если есть у кого то, демо версия последнего релиза, 1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8, выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Выложите пожалуйста документацию к "1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VhZV/QTetpvEk5

----------

Hitcher73 (11.03.2021), olegtelec (12.03.2021), root7 (17.03.2021), Serg2008t (13.04.2021), zed_ds (31.03.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (19.03.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Если есть у кого то, демо версия последнего релиза, 1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8, выложите пожалуйста.


Полный дистрибутив релиз 3.0.89.38
Часть 1 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VXm6/4uBDuXiWA
Часть 2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45Uy/wB5cCWjbw
Часть 3 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mc2a/1juJEZV6m

----------

olegtelec (12.03.2021), root7 (17.03.2021)

----------


## olegtelec

Огромное Спасибо !!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51 от 17.03.2021* 

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xiQB/QRm2SDwT8
Файл конфигурации
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SysS/mw42uKdLr

----------

emirrr (23.03.2021), orlangur723 (24.03.2021), root7 (17.03.2021), Serg2008t (13.04.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (17.03.2021)

----------


## alexawhite

Ни у кого случайно нет патча к Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ни у кого случайно нет патча к Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51?


Смотри пост 908

----------


## alexawhite

> Смотри пост 908


Это эмуль,а я спрашиваю про исправление к релизу Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это эмуль,а я спрашиваю про исправление к релизу Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51


Патчи к релизу Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.89.51
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wPnp/cZixN5KpZ
Исправление ошибки 10200082
Проверка заполнения удаленного реквизита табличной части "Груз" в документе "схПутевой лист" больше не производится
23.03.2021
	EF_10200081	
Исправление ошибки 10200081
Подстановка счетов учета для номеклатуры или группы номенклатур
19.03.2021
	EF_10200080	
Исправление ошибки 10200080
Создание и открытие формы отчетности 10АПК
19.03.2021
	EF_10200079	
Исправление ошибки 10200079
Доступ к справочнику "Виды номенклатуры" у пользователя с неполными правами

----------

alexawhite (30.03.2021), root7 (31.03.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.90.59*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aVWB/N9vydTrtB

----------

ilya47 (07.04.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (01.04.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.90.59*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N5aC/doyoAqY5y

----------

clerk19 (08.07.2021), denisturinsk89 (03.10.2021), emirrr (11.04.2021), feon2009 (15.08.2021), ikalichkin (02.04.2021), root7 (01.04.2021), Serg2008t (13.04.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (01.04.2021)

----------


## АлексВВ

Есть ли у кого патчи для "ИНТЕКО: Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием" и
"ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.91.23*
Файл конфигурации cf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7AFZ/RVVBT2YcH
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VrpG/AgHFeB3iE

----------

emirrr (14.04.2021), ikalichkin (14.04.2021), IrinaDi (14.04.2021), RFS (14.04.2021), Serg2008t (15.04.2021), АлексВВ (15.04.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (14.04.2021)

----------


## АлексВВ

Спасибо, но я имел в виду не Бухгалтерию, а "Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием" или "ERP АПК". Возможно, "ERP АПК" и хорошая штука, но 499 т.р. за которые ее продают или пытаются продать - это что-то!

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.91.36*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bDYX/DVYbjUUXZ

файл конфигурации cf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bKBD/8CcFKRfD4

Новое в версии 3.0.91.36
Регламентированная отчетность

Расширение номенклатуры форм регламентированной отчетности
В автозаполнении расчета сумм налога на доходы физических лиц, исчисленных и удержанных налоговым агентом (форма 6-НДФЛ)‚ утвержденного приказом ФНС России от 15.10.2020 № ЕД-7-11/753@, учтены рекомендации ФНС России, изложенные в Письме от 30.03.2021 № БС-4-11/4206@.


Расширение номенклатуры документов, используемых при взаимодействии налогоплательщиков и налоговых органов
В состав документов добавлены:

заявление о передаче сообщений об исчисленных налоговым органом суммах транспортного налога и земельного налога (КНД 1150120) (рекомендовано письмом ФНС России от 10.03.2021 № БС-4-21/3006@).

Изменения в электронном представлении форм регламентированной отчетности
Для формы статистики № ЗП-здрав "Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы здравоохранения по категориям персонала" (ОКУД 0606045) в редакции приказа Росстата от 24.07.2020 № 412 реализована выгрузка в электронном виде в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 25.02.2019.

Для формы статистики № ЗП-культура "Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы культуры по категориям персонала" (ОКУД 0606046) в редакции приказа Росстата от 24.07.2020 № 412 реализована выгрузка в электронном виде в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 25.02.2019.

Для формы статистики № ЗП-наука "Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников организаций, осуществляющих научные исследования и разработки, по категориям персонала" (ОКУД 0606047) в редакции приказа Росстата от 24.07.2020 № 412 реализована выгрузка в электронном виде в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 25.02.2019.

Для формы статистики № ЗП-образование "Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы образования по категориям персонала" (ОКУД 0606048) в редакции приказа Росстата от 24.07.2020 № 412 реализована выгрузка в электронном виде в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 25.02.2019.

Для формы статистики № ЗП-соц "Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы социального обслуживания по категориям персонала" (ОКУД 0606049) в редакции приказа Росстата от 24.07.2020 № 412 реализована выгрузка в электронном виде в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 25.02.2019.


Прочее
Исправленные ошибки

----------

glonas (19.04.2021), ikalichkin (17.04.2021), ilya47 (21.04.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (17.04.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.91.36*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dPbK/PJFrLBEyt

----------

emirrr (18.04.2021), ikalichkin (17.04.2021), ilya47 (21.04.2021)

----------


## Spartac_ADM

1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8
обновление до релиза 3.0.89.38 дайте пожалуйста! все ссылки в теме битые, а пропустить его нельзя, след-ий не встаёт

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8
> обновление до релиза 3.0.89.38 дайте пожалуйста! все ссылки в теме битые, а пропустить его нельзя, след-ий не встаёт


Возьмите файл конфигурации (cf) Версия 3.0.91.36 и обновитесь им, с выбором файла обновления.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1C:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8
> обновление до релиза 3.0.89.38 дайте пожалуйста! все ссылки в теме битые, а пропустить его нельзя, след-ий не встаёт


Возьмите файл конфигурации (cf) Версия 3.0.91.36 и обновитесь им, с выбором файла обновления.

----------


## Spartac_ADM

а что так можно было? :)

----------


## Fltr

> а что так можно было? :)


Ну у вас же получилось!

----------


## Mikl_ox

Перезалейте пожалуйста обновление 3.0.88.32. Предыдущие посты именно с этой обновой к сожалению уже не функционируют. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Перезалейте пожалуйста обновление 3.0.88.32. Предыдущие посты именно с этой обновой к сожалению уже не функционируют. Заранее благодарю!


Комплект: *3.0.84-3.0.91*, *зеркало*

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.91.37*
Новое в версии 3.0.91.37
Отчетность АПК
Добавлены формы отчетности АПК за 1 квартал 2021 года.

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DopW/7MogGoXBa

Файл конфигурации (CF)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jXvk/FkXY3g1c1



Прочее
Исправленные ошибки

----------

ikalichkin (30.04.2021), KaPro (01.05.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (30.04.2021)

----------


## shkv2

> Смотри пост 908


Данная ссылка не активна. Можно перевыложить?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Данная ссылка не активна. Можно перевыложить?


А что мешает скачать эмуль из КОМПЛЕКТА? Пост 962. Тем более, что альтернативные ссылки на ЗЕРКАЛО, обычно на 99,9% живые...
Прочтите, как качать с 2Bay. Например, с помощью *Universal Share Downloader*

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Данная ссылка не активна. Можно перевыложить?


Вторая ссылка нормальная.

----------


## Serg2008t

> Полный дистрибутив релиз 3.0.89.38
> Часть 1 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VXm6/4uBDuXiWA
> Часть 2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45Uy/wB5cCWjbw
> Часть 3 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mc2a/1juJEZV6m


Перезалейте плиз демо

----------


## АлексВВ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VhZV/QTetpvEk5


Спасибо! Это, вроде, Дополнение к руководству. А само Руководство у Вас есть? Можете поделиться?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Перезалейте плиз демо


Напишите свою почту, в облаке не могу долго держать большие файлы.

----------


## АлексВВ

> Полный дистрибутив релиз 3.0.89.38
> Часть 1 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VXm6/4uBDuXiWA
> Часть 2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45Uy/wB5cCWjbw
> Часть 3 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mc2a/1juJEZV6m


Не скачивается. Можно, пожалуйста, на почту?

----------


## ccooper

Добрый день!
Ищу последнее обновление конфигурации УСХП
Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 1.3.158.1 от 11.05.21

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.92.51*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vfwB/rGhDXGhJs
Файл конфигурации cf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LRgz/g84o2eFWw

----------

AKC (28.05.2021), ikalichkin (20.05.2021), RFS (20.05.2021), rnf70 (20.05.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), Sibileva (17.02.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (20.05.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.92.51*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vfwB/rGhDXGhJs
Файл конфигурации cf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LRgz/g84o2eFWw

----------

denisturinsk89 (03.10.2021), emirrr (17.06.2021), olegtelec (03.06.2021), rnf70 (20.05.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), АлексВВ (20.05.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (20.05.2021)

----------


## fedorchuk

Поделитесь пожалуйста 3.0.93.20

Благодарю.

----------


## fedorchuk

Поделитесь пожалуйста 3.0.93.20

Благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.93.20
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/updQ/q2DzDc4bN

----------

AKC (03.06.2021), denisturinsk89 (03.10.2021), emirrr (17.06.2021), fedorchuk (03.06.2021), feon2009 (15.08.2021), ikalichkin (02.06.2021), Kotsan (06.07.2021), MagAndy (09.07.2021), olegtelec (03.06.2021), RFS (03.06.2021), Riuck666 (05.07.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (02.06.2021)

----------


## Sllsochi

А в 3.0.93.20 есть новая форма СЗВ-М ??

или нужно ставить как предприятии 3.0.94.17 ??

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А в 3.0.93.20 есть новая форма СЗВ-М ??
> 
> или нужно ставить как предприятии 3.0.94.17 ??


В данном релизе печатная форма СЗВ-М старая. Если вы подаете отчет в бумажной форме, то следует обновить релиз бухгалтерии. Если отчет сдаете в электронном виде, то можно не обновлять, формат выгрузки не изменился.

----------

Sllsochi (14.06.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.94.17*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dx1t/xzckfvjxE

----------

emirrr (17.06.2021), feon2009 (15.08.2021), ikalichkin (17.06.2021), Kotsan (06.07.2021), RFS (23.06.2021), Riuck666 (05.07.2021), Serg2008t (22.06.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (17.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.94.17 от 17.06.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *!_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0_v2.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

DiabloDore (04.07.2021), ilya47 (21.06.2021), Kotsan (06.07.2021), RFS (23.06.2021), rnf70 (05.07.2021), Serg2008t (19.06.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), SiAl (22.06.2021)

----------


## SiAl

Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
_{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.

----------


## SiAl

Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
_{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
> _{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
> Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.


У меня ошибка не воспроизводится (Платформа 8.3.18.1289, 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.94.17) 
Попробуйте очистку кэша.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
> _{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
> Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.


Нет, предыдущий ответ неверный, просто я проверял на ранее введенных документах, при перепроведении их ошибки не было. Создал новый документ, при проведении ошибка вылезла.
 Подтверждаю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
> _{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
> Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.


Странно все это, через какое-то время ошибка исчезла. Больше не повторялась.

----------


## piton0

бух сх. обновилось до 3 0 91 37. при загрузке 1с желтая полоска замерзла на 8%. чистил кэш, платф-ма 18.3.12.1208 (соответствует разрядности), объем базы 4++ гб, тестирование/исправление внутр/внеш. результат тот же. подскажите в какю сторону копать. спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> бух сх. обновилось до 3 0 91 37. при загрузке 1с желтая полоска замерзла на 8%. чистил кэш, платф-ма 18.3.12.1208 (соответствует разрядности), объем базы 4++ гб, тестирование/исправление внутр/внеш. результат тот же. подскажите в какю сторону копать. спасибо.


Ошибки никакой не выдает? Сколько по времени стоит на 8%? Вероятно. следует подождать часок-другой и обновление пройдет до конца.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.95.24*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lr3f/a8zjEbj3D

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.95.24*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kAHm/sEnsA7Kca

----------

alhazard (02.07.2021), denisturinsk89 (03.10.2021), emirrr (29.06.2021), feon2009 (15.08.2021), ikalichkin (27.06.2021), Merzz (02.07.2021), RFS (30.06.2021), Riuck666 (05.07.2021), rnf70 (05.07.2021), SergLoz (06.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (27.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> ...
> *1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.95.24*
> Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kAHm/sEnsA7Kca


Добрый день! А можно ли получить обновления 3.0.92, 3.0.93 и 3.0.94. Ну или последний cf?

----------


## piton0

> Ошибки никакой не выдает? Сколько по времени стоит на 8%? Вероятно. следует подождать часок-другой и обновление пройдет до конца.


8 часов.  восемь. 16 гб опиративы, 8-ядер интела, все отключено все ресурсы только на обнову... офигеть. определенно чото в базе криво было. выпрямилось остальные обновы в течении 30 мин.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! А можно ли получить обновления 3.0.92, 3.0.93 и 3.0.94. Ну или последний cf?


*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.95.24*
Файл конфигурации CF https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kzxj/naxfUc1ua

----------

asusteh (04.08.2021), ikalichkin (28.06.2021), Serg2008t (07.07.2021), Vcrg (07.07.2021)

----------


## ilya47

Есть у кого обновления 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, между версиями 3.0.91.36 и 3.0.95.24?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть у кого обновления 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, между версиями 3.0.91.36 и 3.0.95.24?


Смотри предыдущий пост

----------

ilya47 (29.06.2021)

----------


## SiAl

> Странно все это, через какое-то время ошибка исчезла. Больше не повторялась.


Да. Вчера была ошибка у пользователя
https://downloader.disk.yandex.ru/pr...size=2048x2048
, но я сегодня создал и провел новые документы разных видов со своего компа, и они провелись нормально, без выдачи сообщений о синтаксической ошибке.

----------


## GetPirate

Привет всем! Есть у кого нибудь Комплексная конфигурация версии "7.70.409"?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет всем! Есть у кого нибудь Комплексная конфигурация версии "7.70.409"?


https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.cc

----------

GetPirate (05.07.2021)

----------


## rnf70

> Странно все это, через какое-то время ошибка исчезла. Больше не повторялась.


Как побороли эту ошибку? У меня не исчезает.

----------


## rnf70

> Добрый день. Вчера обновил релиз конфигурации до 3.0.94.17 от 17.06.21. Теперь при проведении документов, например "Поступление услуг: Акт, УПД",  появляется сообщение об ошибке:
> _{ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)_
> Что можно сделать? В конфигурации этот модуль запаролен, текст модуля глянуть не могу.


Как побороли эту ошибку? У меня не исчезает.

----------


## alex-elista@

Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обновление БСХП с 3.0.76.106 по 3.0.85.28. Ссылки не рабочие.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обновление БСХП с 3.0.76.106 по 3.0.85.28. Ссылки не рабочие.


Осталось только *ЗДЕСЬ*.

----------


## alex-elista@

Там 3.0.79.14 самый ранний. А  как с 3.0.76.106 на него перейти?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Там 3.0.79.14 самый ранний. А  как с 3.0.76.106 на него перейти?


Взять файл конфигурации CF.

----------


## alex-elista@

Насколько я знаю надо обновлять последовательно

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Насколько я знаю надо обновлять последовательно


Можно и последовательно, можно и сразу... Не такой уж большой скачок.

----------


## alex-elista@

Ок. попробую. Спасибо

----------


## alex601

Всем здрасте, очень нужен текст общего модуля ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС обытие
Проблема как и у всех: Есть 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.95.24) с ошибкой
Обработка Авансовый отчет КЛИА-000108 от 03.09.2020 10:00:00 не выполнена по причине:
{Обработка.ГрупповоеПерепр  оведениеДокументов.Модуль Менеджера(2010)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПриЗаписи': {ОбщийМодуль.схПодпискиНаС  обытие.Модуль(48)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьЛицензииКОРП)

Ошибка происходит рандомно при групповом перепровереннии , закрытии месяца.
Экспериментировал с платформами : 8.3.19.1150, 8.3.17.2256, 8.3.17.1998, 8.3.18.1208. как х86 так и х64
Проверял с ViUBDrv и Mimo-UniDll_v4 , v3 (где как)
Отладчик пробовал 2.0.0.10 и 2.0.0.11
Ошибка везде присутствует.
Работает на физических локальных ключах.

Помогите товарищи!

----------


## alex601

пожалуйста

----------


## alex601

Проблему решил. Кому интересно пишите в личку, что бы не палить методику пока работает). Последний рабочий релиз 3.0.92.51 .

----------


## ltd.raido

> Проблему решил. Кому интересно пишите в личку, что бы не палить методику пока работает). Последний рабочий релиз 3.0.92.51 .


Глянь ЛС

----------


## Spartac_ADM

ага, ЛС

----------


## PetrovichOld

Не могу скачать обновление 3.0.88.32. Поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.95.29*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QLYd/PJJDMbtFM

----------

ikalichkin (09.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.95.29*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CbiN/tDUqCB26B

----------

fedorchuk (10.07.2021), ikalichkin (09.07.2021), RFS (12.07.2021), rnf70 (09.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (09.07.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.95.29 от 08.07.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *!_Эмулятор_для_БСХП_3.0_v2.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

AKC (21.07.2021), emirrr (20.07.2021), fedorchuk (10.07.2021), rnf70 (20.07.2021)

----------


## fedorchuk

День добрый. Благодарю!

----------


## Vcrg

Всем привет. У меня стоит БСХП 3_0_88_28, скачал с 3_0_91_37, 3_0_92_51, 3_0_93_20, 3_0_94_17, 3_0_95_24 и CF файл 3_0_95_24 - НИ ОДНА не ставится, пишет это обновление для ..... версий выше вашей, очень нужно 89 или 90, если у кого есть скиньте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.95.29 от 08.07.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая леченая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Лекарство:   *ссылка1* *ссылка*

----------

rnf70 (20.07.2021)

----------


## Fenix151

http://2bay.org/575dfee0f4a10174f1b2...c913152b9ecd51
Обновленная версия эмулятора для последних релизов БСХП

----------

alexandr_ll (11.07.2021), rnf70 (20.07.2021), yuriy_krivenko (20.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.96.35*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EyKz/ZxUnHsvoo

----------

AKC (21.07.2021), emirrr (20.07.2021), ikalichkin (18.07.2021), KaPro (01.08.2021), rnf70 (20.07.2021), Swindler_I (23.07.2021), yuriy_krivenko (20.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (20.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.96.35*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rhnn/D6WnJ2je5

----------

ikalichkin (18.07.2021), Swindler_I (23.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (20.07.2021)

----------


## rnf70

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предпряития релиз 3.0.96.35
При групповом перепроведении документов выдает ошибку Лицензия КОРП не обнаружена. В чем может быть причина, кто сталкивался?

----------


## yuriy_krivenko

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post635029

----------

rnf70 (27.07.2021)

----------


## yuriy_krivenko

> Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предпряития релиз 3.0.96.35
> При групповом перепроведении документов выдает ошибку Лицензия КОРП не обнаружена. В чем может быть причина, кто сталкивался?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post635029

----------

rnf70 (27.07.2021)

----------


## KaPro

Добрый день. Есть у кого-нибудь обновление Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия релиз 3.0.97.26?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.97.26
*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hMvh/cvZvmm6U7

Исправления ошибок версий (патчи)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fBFg/Go4t1Udo2

----------

feon2009 (15.08.2021), ikalichkin (02.08.2021), KaPro (08.08.2021), Swindler_I (01.08.2021), АлексВВ (04.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (05.08.2021)

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

а можно попросить его куда-нить еще положить? ни-в-какую с этого 2bay не качается

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post635029
а можно попросить его куда-нить еще положить? ни-в-какую с этого 2bay не качается

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post635029
> а можно попросить его куда-нить еще положить? ни-в-какую с этого 2bay не качается


Напишите, что вы хотите скачать.

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

Эмулятор для БСХП 12-ый

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Эмулятор для БСХП 12-ый


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJJu/YWBVFRSfR

----------

emirrr (11.08.2021)

----------


## asusteh

Доброго дня всем форумчанам.Подскажите последние обновления после 96,35 имеется у кого нить?поделитесь для 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия которая.....спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.97.26*

Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oMF3/Zk78qxWwD

Исправления ошибок версий (патчи) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BvQ6/G79NUdkEC

----------

asusteh (04.08.2021), ikalichkin (05.08.2021)

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJJu/YWBVFRSfR


спасибо, забрал. только это 11-ый, внутри так написано

----------


## alexandr_ll

> спасибо, забрал. только это 11-ый, внутри так написано


Проверил, по ссылке  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJJu/YWBVFRSfR релиз 2.0.0.12. Где вы увидели, что это 11?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.98.11*

Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GmQE/c1pMmc1j3

Исправления ошибок версий https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WHc9/QNaKjYQir

----------

asusteh (05.08.2021), ikalichkin (05.08.2021), Sandroid (13.08.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.98.11*

Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kg6r/Nq5DECKqD

Исправления ошибок версий https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tc1q/7pzWSbGp3

----------

denisturinsk89 (03.10.2021), emirrr (11.08.2021), ikalichkin (05.08.2021), mikr (16.08.2021), RFS (08.08.2021), rnf70 (05.08.2021), Sandroid (13.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (05.08.2021)

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

> Проверил, по ссылке  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJJu/YWBVFRSfR релиз 2.0.0.12. Где вы увидели, что это 11?


zip-архив, да, называется 12... внутри файлик в котором v2.0.0.11 ... ну и поставил я в базу (удалив старый) - в базе тоже пишет 11 релиз. И проблему требования КОРП при перепроведении - обработка не решила

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

Простите, запутался! видимо сам дурак

----------


## mikr

Спасибо ребят тем кто лечит 1с от жадности! НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН!

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.99.21*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DTtp/yqv3ADZph

----------

fedorchuk (17.08.2021), feon2009 (16.08.2021), ikalichkin (16.08.2021), jalexcora (02.09.2021), KaPro (26.08.2021), Swindler_I (29.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (16.08.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.99.21*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cnwS/CdmfVLZNt
Исправления ошибок версии
EF_10232601_7	
В УЦ АО "Аналитический Центр" необходимо заполнение адреса в запросе на сертификат для ИП
16.08.2021
	EF_10232791_7	
Неверно формируется блок ОснованиеУвольнения в СЗВ-ТД в новом формате.
21.07.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hbMC/xNeWgMxLA

----------

ikalichkin (17.08.2021), Swindler_I (22.08.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (16.08.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.100.20*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pzbx/Tw2MwigvJ

----------

emirrr (06.09.2021), fedorchuk (03.09.2021), Hitcher73 (02.09.2021), rnf70 (03.09.2021), Swindler_I (04.09.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (03.09.2021), Тырина Ольга (05.09.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.100.20*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/V6ov/7vcE4RDvD

----------

Sandroid (19.10.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (03.09.2021)

----------


## baisitovo

Здравствуйте. Кому не сложно залейте БСХП актуальной версии на другой файлообменник, неделю не могу скачать((

----------


## fedorchuk

День добрый. Если не сложно, разместите пожалуйста релиз 100.23 от 03-09-2021, благодарю.
После обновления с 99.21 на 100.20 пошли ошибки... "Поле объекта не обнаружено (СчетЗатрат)"

----------


## fedorchuk

3.0.100.16 тоже заодно.

Благодарю.

----------


## fedorchuk

Не было времени ждать, сам поискал на просторах интернета. Ссылка со сборкой релизов ниже

с 3.0.93.20 по 3.0.100.23

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NzPM/EHQTPszU9

----------


## Swindler_I

> День добрый. Если не сложно, разместите пожалуйста релиз 100.23 от 03-09-2021, благодарю.
> После обновления с 99.21 на 100.20 пошли ошибки... "Поле объекта не обнаружено (СчетЗатрат)"


Решили проблему?

----------


## fedorchuk

Нет, у Вас такая же проблема?

----------


## fedorchuk

> Решили проблему?


Там еще "Неверное имя колонки"

Жду от Вас ответа...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Там еще "Неверное имя колонки"
> 
> Жду от Вас ответа...


Установите расширения-патчи
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9BK6/hkM9mu2ha

----------

fedorchuk (10.09.2021), rnf70 (06.10.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (13.09.2021)

----------


## Swindler_I

> Там еще "Неверное имя колонки"
> 
> Жду от Вас ответа...


Патчи исправляют проблему, спасибо alexandr_ll

----------


## fedorchuk

> Установите расширения-патчи
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9BK6/hkM9mu2ha


Спасибо Тебе мил человек. Дай Бог здоровья! :) Что б мы без тебя делали...

----------


## ГрЕгорий

Будьте добры БСХП релиз 3.0.92.51 с http://2bay.org не качает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Будьте добры БСХП релиз 3.0.92.51 с http://2bay.org не качает


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7HHC/63Nf3ryNz

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.101.19*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rwv6/mqaJ9ZCe2

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.101.19*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oCWR/W3Ry8zdDq

----------

fedorchuk (24.09.2021), KaPro (01.10.2021), k_v (04.03.2022), RFS (22.09.2021), Swindler_I (24.09.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (21.09.2021)

----------


## fedorchuk

Поделитесь пожалуйста классификаторами. Благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста классификаторами. Благодарю.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1uZ3/gs5SmJv2o

----------

fedorchuk (28.09.2021), rnf70 (06.10.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (26.09.2021)

----------


## Trolkash

Добрый день, после установки версии 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.100.20) при попытке печати УПД в реализации пишет (Преобразование к типу число не может быть выполнено) кто нибудь встречал такую ошибку и как ее поправить

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.102.11*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cbCq/HFxXG1YbL

----------

fedorchuk (29.09.2021), ikalichkin (28.09.2021), KaPro (01.10.2021), k_v (04.03.2022), RFS (29.09.2021), rnf70 (06.10.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (28.09.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.102.11*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/V2kj/84umbV3uq

----------

ikalichkin (29.09.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.103.20*
Дистрибутив обновления

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4MjV/6WMFj7pej

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.103.20*
Дистрибутив обновления

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SXEy/q6KtJosX1

----------

fedorchuk (12.10.2021), ikalichkin (12.10.2021), Sandroid (19.10.2021), vadimvadimvad (16.10.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (11.10.2021)

----------


## Swindler_I

Не поделитесь обновлениями после Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.101.19 ?

----------


## Fltr

> Не поделитесь обновлениями после Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.101.19 ?


Все есть в теме выше.

----------


## Swindler_I

Здравствуйте! а можно обновления выложить для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.103.20. А то там 103.11 упакована если я не ошибся.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! а можно обновления выложить для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.103.20. А то там 103.11 упакована если я не ошибся.


В сообщении 1052 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.103.20
Дистрибутив обновления

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.103.20 от  11.10.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *скачать*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.103.20 от  12.10.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.103-1.5.10.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

DeFFF (01.11.2021), Fltr (21.10.2021), iskander73vm (21.10.2021), nikita87 (26.10.2021)

----------


## alexawhite

У кого есть исправления к версии 3.0.103.20 1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У кого есть исправления к версии 3.0.103.20 1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"?


Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.103.20 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/g1oM/aGi8ZFuCz

Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.103.20 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xnb3/zNJwjBxve

----------

Swindler_I (03.11.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (03.11.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.105.14*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wssv/ewHY7NM1G

----------

ikalichkin (11.11.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.105.14*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rv8t/JUNfnvQBV

----------

astra94 (20.01.2022), fedorchuk (13.11.2021), ikalichkin (11.11.2021), RFS (13.11.2021), rnf70 (22.11.2021), Swindler_I (14.11.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (11.11.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.105.14 от  10.11.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.105.14 от  10.11.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.2.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (14.11.2021), emirrr (24.11.2021), ng_pro (07.01.2022), rnf70 (22.11.2021)

----------


## IT_RSfrutos

Лекарство - файл удален. Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Fltr

> Лекарство - файл удален. Поделитесь пожалуйста


По зеркалу - доступен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.105.31*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZCtZ/gF859jppA

----------

emirrr (08.12.2021), fedorchuk (26.11.2021), ikalichkin (26.11.2021), schatje (08.12.2021), Serg2008t (26.11.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (26.11.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.105.31*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/czZa/jS4yz3wbB

----------

ikalichkin (26.11.2021), RFS (27.11.2021), Serg2008t (26.11.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.105.31 от  25.11.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.105.31 от  25.11.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.6.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Antonius888 (07.01.2022), emirrr (25.12.2021), schatje (08.12.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.105.32*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hRdp/JiVBn9KMb
Исправления ошибок версии
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.105.32 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PYUY/UVYHu26q7

----------

emirrr (16.12.2021), fedorchuk (11.12.2021), ikalichkin (10.12.2021), Johan207 (18.01.2022), RFS (13.12.2021), rnf70 (21.12.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (10.12.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.105.32*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tG8h/DALUSm2xL
Исправления ошибок версии
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.105.32 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ibhf/7DTRWuiGR

----------

ikalichkin (10.12.2021)

----------


## 220vlt

_сообщение удалено_

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.106.40*
Дистрибутив обновления

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LfVr/rF7pAq1e2

----------

emirrr (10.01.2022), fedorchuk (05.01.2022), ikalichkin (14.01.2022), RFS (02.01.2022), rnf70 (10.01.2022), Swindler_I (16.01.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (01.01.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.106.40*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ELDA/2GfByiEz1

----------

ikalichkin (14.01.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.106.101*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BPiQ/w53QqRcj7

----------

asusteh (27.01.2022), ikalichkin (27.01.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.106.101*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DN5f/C8VaWTQk5

----------

emirrr (27.01.2022), fedorchuk (27.01.2022), ikalichkin (27.01.2022), Swindler_I (29.01.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (27.01.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.106.101*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DN5f/C8VaWTQk5


Не поделитесь исправлениями к версии ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не поделитесь исправлениями к версии ?


*Если в док. РТУ указано несколько одинаковых номенклатур, то в печатной форме "УПД" и "Счет-фактура" ошибочно выводится одна строка.
Исправления (патчи) 
3.0.106.101 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hyu4/5zApo77v5

*3.0.106.101 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mcET/r3NnZjtmU

----------

Assman (04.02.2022), asusteh (31.01.2022), Swindler_I (31.01.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (10.02.2022)

----------


## Серж2013

А БСХП КОРП есть у кого нибудь, релиз 3.0.105.32?

----------


## Assman

Скажите а отчетность за 21 год не включена ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скажите а отчетность за 21 год не включена ?


*Исправления ошибок версии*
EF_10200098 Обновление отчетности АПК за 2021 год 02.02.2022
EF_10200099	В документе Выдача наличных с видом операции Выплата арендной платы, команда печати Расходный кассовый ордер (КО2) выдает ошибку.02.02.2022
EF_10236098	При регистрации сведений о застрахованном лице ФСС, в которых указаны льготы или указано удостоверение личности, не являющееся паспортом РФ, может вернуться ошибка "Ошибка формата сообщения. Unknown f 02.02.2022
EF_10236588	Если в док. РТУ указано несколько одинаковых номенклатур, то в печатной форме "УПД" и "Счет-фактура" ошибочно выводится одна строка.
27.01.2022
*3.0.106.101 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/12xZ/yXLduaz3w
*3.0.106.101 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qrNE/oV6w8qTq1

----------

AKC (05.02.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (05.02.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.107.34*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ja1G/iv16WkWwj

----------

666Rebel666 (15.02.2022), fedorchuk (15.02.2022), rnf70 (15.02.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (15.02.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.107.34*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54d5/sB3fhd8cX

----------


## Boris_Borisych

Всем привет!
По отчетности вопрос возник у бухов.
Она как то отдельно поставляется?
Где взять?
Просто первый раз сталкиваюсь с СХ.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет!
> По отчетности вопрос возник у бухов.
> Она как то отдельно поставляется?
> Где взять?
> Просто первый раз сталкиваюсь с СХ.


Какой релиз конфигурации? В 3.0.107.34 Отчетность АПК включена в конфигурацию. Для 3.0.106 АПК включена в расширение (смотри выше)

----------


## Boris_Borisych

Понял, спасибо!

----------


## fedorchuk

Приветствую Вас. Выложите пожалуйста патч EF_70000984.

Благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую Вас. Выложите пожалуйста патч EF_70000984.
> 
> Благодарю.


*Исправления ошибок версии*

	EF_10200101	
Ошибка печати РКО по арендной плате
16.02.2022
	EF_50014542	
Невозможно перезаписать и создать новые элементы справочника "Банковские карты контрагентов", ошибка "Не совпадает контрольная сумма".
16.02.2022
	EF_70000984	
Сведения о застрахованном лице отмечаются как не принятые с ошибкой "Неизвестный статус: "PROCESSED".
09.02.2022

Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию *3.0.107.34 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QnLJ/Z1yHkGCS3

Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию *3.0.107.34 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WMZp/k2wRusFbR

----------

fedorchuk (09.03.2022), ikalichkin (17.02.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (17.02.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь последними обновлениями, пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.108.31*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ktB/UUzTaSKci

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.108.31*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/igE4/N9CHkRxnD

----------

ikalichkin (05.03.2022), RFS (07.03.2022), Swindler_I (10.03.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (05.03.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.108.31 от  05.03.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.108.31 от  05.03.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.105-1.6.6.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

RFS (07.03.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.108.36*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cEUV/QYf24yh2a

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.108.36*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cEUV/QYf24yh2a

----------

666Rebel666 (14.03.2022), ikalichkin (16.03.2022), RFS (16.03.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (14.03.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.108.36*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mha5/2CUPgJdcY

----------

ikalichkin (16.03.2022)

----------


## lord_ascent

А переносил ли кто с БП на БСХП?
Поделитесь опытом/нюансами/обработками.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А переносил ли кто с БП на БСХП?
> Поделитесь опытом/нюансами/обработками.


Простым накатом файла конфигурации.

----------


## lord_ascent

> Простым накатом файла конфигурации.


Спасибо, попробую. 
Предварительно гуглил, смотрел видео. Но оно старое (2018г) и там еще обработку в конце использовали какую-то.

----------


## lord_ascent

хочу еще дополнить описание, я имел ввиду, действующую БП (заведена организация, есть проводки и т.д.)
Переносится накатом и все норм функционирует после?

UPD:
Да, накатил конфиг. Запустилось, работает на первый взгляд. Посмотрим как далее будет

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.109.57*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EjC1/ix8oaYgdy
Исправления ошибок версии
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.109.57 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nzD1/1WRByPG6U

----------

igord643 (13.04.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.109.57*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KWkj/qWCzLzrsu

----------


## xatab_06

Добрый день, всем у кого нибудь есть полный дистрибутив Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия КОРП? Очень надо. Помогите!!!!

----------


## miuWER

Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь последний релиз  Интеко: 1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием?

----------


## igord643

еще бы cf было бы жуть как хорошо)))

----------


## igord643

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.109.57*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EjC1/ix8oaYgdy
> Исправления ошибок версии
> Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.109.57 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nzD1/1WRByPG6U


все отлично, но обновление просто не ставится, .cf бы

----------


## alexandr_ll

> все отлично, но обновление просто не ставится, .cf бы


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page81

----------

igord643 (13.04.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.110.24*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cRka/ZzKPaGtjv

----------

emirrr (18.04.2022), fedorchuk (16.05.2022), ikalichkin (15.04.2022), RFS (17.04.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.110.24*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gg7G/mZQ88gent

----------

ikalichkin (15.04.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.111.16*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/e87L/vcqQNtasr
*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.111.16*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZKon/QY5wAjXuA

----------

emirrr (04.05.2022), fedorchuk (16.05.2022), ikalichkin (30.04.2022), RFS (02.05.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.111.16 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kbGt/zUvZhVFvz

*Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.111.16 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DeRR/F1o5dmg5v

----------

666Rebel666 (05.05.2022), emirrr (26.05.2022), fedorchuk (16.05.2022)

----------


## Spartac_ADM

так и не исправилась ошибка :(
{ОбщийМодуль.схОбщий.Модул

----------


## alexandr_ll

> так и не исправилась ошибка :(
> {ОбщийМодуль.схОбщий.Модул

----------


## Spartac_ADM

.. форум что ли глючит...
Не задано значение параметра "ОблагаетсяЕНВД"
может кто-то такой патч для БСХП найти?
за разумную копеечку даже купить готов

----------


## alexandr_ll

> .. форум что ли глючит...
> Не задано значение параметра "ОблагаетсяЕНВД"
> может кто-то такой патч для БСХП найти?
> за разумную копеечку даже купить готов


Какой релиз?

----------


## Spartac_ADM

началось/заметили еще в 106-ом. сейчас конечно же 3.0.111.16 с последними патчами отсюда

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.112.34*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Fi5/n7JdesJpW

----------

emirrr (30.05.2022), fedorchuk (31.05.2022), ikalichkin (03.06.2022), RFS (29.05.2022), Swindler_I (30.05.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> началось/заметили еще в 106-ом. сейчас конечно же 3.0.111.16 с последними патчами отсюда


Напишите подробнее, когда появляется ошибка, используется СЛК или отладчик, что делали (ТИИ, очистка кэша и др.)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.112.34*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DuJx/8VvMmt7cr
Патчи
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hefq/TmwoC1dMw

----------

ikalichkin (03.06.2022)

----------


## Spartac_ADM

растениеводство-сдельный наряд-провести
отладчик
ТИИ не делал
кэш не чистил, но проблема у всех 4-х пользователей независимо от типа запуска платформы - т.е. и при прямой ПК-сервер и при ПК-терминалка-сервер и при прямом запуске платформы на сервере
программист поглядел краем глаза - говорит в конфе ошибки, но исправлять не берется, он по БСХП не спец

----------


## alexandr_ll

> растениеводство-сдельный наряд-провести
> отладчик
> ТИИ не делал
> кэш не чистил, но проблема у всех 4-х пользователей независимо от типа запуска платформы - т.е. и при прямой ПК-сервер и при ПК-терминалка-сервер и при прямом запуске платформы на сервере
> программист поглядел краем глаза - говорит в конфе ошибки, но исправлять не берется, он по БСХП не спец


Какой релиз отладчика?

----------


## glprog

Добрый день. Тоже проблема. При проведении документов "Путевой лист трактора" и "Сдельный наряд" ошибка: {ОбщийМодуль.схОбщий.Модул

----------


## glprog

Добрый день. Тоже проблема. При проведении документов "Путевой лист трактора" и "Сдельный наряд" ошибка:

```
{ОбщийМодуль.схОбщий.Модуль(392)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(12, 45)}: Не задано значение параметра "ОблагаетсяЕНВД"
И ПорядокОтраженияЗарплатыВБухУчете.ЕНВД = <<?>>&ОблагаетсяЕНВД
```

Код модуля закрыт.

----------


## glprog

Скачивал и конфигурацию и пустую базу - то же самое. На чистой базе сразу ошибки.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачивал и конфигурацию и пустую базу - то же самое. На чистой базе сразу ошибки.


Какая версия отладчика?

----------


## glprog

1.6.6.2

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1.6.6.2


Возможно, следует ждать обновление отладчика.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.113.17*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nUAb/aySgBxieC

----------

fedorchuk (25.06.2022), ikalichkin (11.06.2022), RFS (12.06.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.113.17*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wq8F/yvAa3CAXR
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.113.17 программы 1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3yMs/jwMBjUP2i
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.113.17 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RH7J/13xzUwQ98

----------

666Rebel666 (11.06.2022), ikalichkin (11.06.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Обновлено эмуляция СЛК для Агрософт "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
релиз 3.0.113-1.9.1.2 пароль ru-board
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sHwT/q2JuydBPj

----------

666Rebel666 (16.06.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

Здравствуйте! поделитесь исправлениями для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.113.17. Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! поделитесь исправлениями для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.113.17. Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B4nz/r4MgKnrT1

----------

666Rebel666 (16.06.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Обновлено эмуляция СЛК для Агрософт "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства"
релиз 3.0.113-1.9.2.2  пароль ru-board
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EFhs/NVJNiwyXr

----------

666Rebel666 (16.06.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.113.17*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nUAb/aySgBxieC


Снимок111.jpg
Здравствуйте, в последнем обновлении появилась ошибка, не подскажите патч для исправления не выпускали ?

----------


## Swindler_I

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.113.17*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nUAb/aySgBxieC


Снимок111.jpg
Здравствуйте, в последнем обновлении появилась ошибка, не подскажите патч для исправления не выпускали ?

----------

emirrr (27.06.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Снимок111.jpg
> Здравствуйте, в последнем обновлении появилась ошибка, не подскажите патч для исправления не выпускали ?


Новых исправлений нет. Кэш чистили?

----------


## Swindler_I

да, не помогает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> да, не помогает


Вы используете отладчик защиты? Обновили его?

----------


## Swindler_I

> Вы используете отладчик защиты? Обновили его?


нет, стоит сервер лицензий

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.114.23*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TU7v/1FFJErkfM

----------

AKC (30.06.2022), emirrr (02.07.2022), fedorchuk (07.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.114.23*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/u195/gcXFrP6YE

----------

AKC (30.06.2022), fedorchuk (07.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Эмуляторы для последних конфигураций
"Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства"
релиз 3.0.113-1.9.2.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zCPs/E5JkNszra
"Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
релиз 3.0.113-1.9.1.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xAzc/hGvBXwJw8
Для работы может понадобиться установка (обновление) сервера СЛК
1С:СЛК, версия 3.0.29.10180
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BLsy/6cMaj33Pm

----------

emirrr (15.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.115.19*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h7uz/Fid37tAZq
Исправления ошибок версий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yvBg/1SaQR4t67
*
Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.115.19*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JrEB/zuwoQXi1T
Исправления ошибок версий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wDXZ/xwtUYPeQx

----------

fedorchuk (16.07.2022), RFS (27.07.2022)

----------


## masha_gamm

> *1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.115.19*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h7uz/Fid37tAZq
> Исправления ошибок версий
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yvBg/1SaQR4t67
> *
> Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.115.19*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JrEB/zuwoQXi1T
> ...


Здравствуйте!
Для Казахстана подойдет?

----------

emirrr (15.07.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Для Казахстана подойдет?


Нет, конечно! Бухгалтерия же РОССИЙСКАЯ!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.116.27*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dEWe/B7NpTgWsw
*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.116.27*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NzTX/aydCs4jkm

----------

DrGooD (15.08.2022), fedorchuk (27.07.2022), ikalichkin (27.07.2022), RFS (27.07.2022), schatje (26.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.117.20
*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rrb2/DpkCY7zdn

----------

ikalichkin (11.08.2022), RFS (18.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.117.20*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kZ43/aRT8V2Ruf

----------

666Rebel666 (11.08.2022), DrGooD (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (11.08.2022)

----------


## DrGooD

> Эмуляторы для последних конфигураций
> "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства"
> релиз 3.0.113-1.9.2.2
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zCPs/E5JkNszra
> "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"
> релиз 3.0.113-1.9.1.2
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xAzc/hGvBXwJw8
> Для работы может понадобиться установка (обновление) сервера СЛК
> 1С:СЛК, версия 3.0.29.10180
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BLsy/6cMaj33Pm


Добрый день, ссылки не рабочие, можете повторить? Срочно надо, спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, ссылки не рабочие, можете повторить? Срочно надо, спасибо


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....347#post748347

----------

DrGooD (15.08.2022), ikalichkin (15.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.118.66
*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MXH9/2qenRUQ1C

----------

ikalichkin (23.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.118.66
*
Файл конфигурации
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QQq9/tApkZnKJM

----------

fedorchuk (07.09.2022), ikalichkin (23.08.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.118.66
> *
> Файл конфигурации
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QQq9/tApkZnKJM


Похоже, что cf-файл повреждён: в модуле менеджера регистра накопления "Книга учета доходов и расходов" сплошная КРЯКОЗЯБРИНА вместо текста...
Есть возможность выложить чистое обновление?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Похоже, что cf-файл повреждён: в модуле менеджера регистра накопления "Книга учета доходов и расходов" сплошная КРЯКОЗЯБРИНА вместо текста...
> Есть возможность выложить чистое обновление?


Почему-то вчера не удалось скачать дистрибутив обновления Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.118.66. Сегодня скачал:
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4X4e/zh1oY1Y57

----------

666Rebel666 (24.08.2022), fedorchuk (07.09.2022), ikalichkin (24.08.2022), schatje (26.08.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.118.66 от  23.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.118.66 от  23.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (24.08.2022), fedorchuk (07.09.2022), k_v (29.08.2022), RFS (24.08.2022), schatje (26.08.2022)

----------


## k_v

Здравствуйте. Версия 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия с обемно-сортовым учетом появилась уже?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Версия 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия с обемно-сортовым учетом появилась уже?


Да, на 30.08.2022 года запланирован выпуск релиза 3.0.119.9, в котором реализован Объемно-сортовой учет маркированной продукции в оптовой торговле
Оригинал: https://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/98b71288...5056bea45e.htm

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.119.9*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FGYL/ciFNmE5aG

----------

fedorchuk (07.09.2022), ikalichkin (31.08.2022), k_v (01.09.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.119.9*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1e2A/2WyPbwkhA

----------

666Rebel666 (31.08.2022), DrGooD (30.09.2022), ikalichkin (31.08.2022), k_v (01.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.119.9 от  30.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.119.9 от  30.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

k_v (01.09.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.120.14*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/a9nk/ResupWhSi

----------

ikalichkin (16.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.120.14 от  16.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*]

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.120.14 от  16.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*]

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.120.14*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rYKm/7kPRaWcMm

----------

DrGooD (30.09.2022), fedorchuk (21.09.2022), Gu2N (22.09.2022), ikalichkin (30.09.2022), RFS (19.09.2022), rnf70 (27.09.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.121.25*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cP4N/DYPuZX5eC

----------

ikalichkin (30.09.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.121.25*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jHqo/DVeY85PMT

----------

DrGooD (30.09.2022), fedorchuk (06.10.2022), ikalichkin (30.09.2022), RFS (03.10.2022), rnf70 (07.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.121.25 от  29.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.121.25 от  29.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.29.10180*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

RFS (03.10.2022), rnf70 (01.11.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

Здравствуйте! Не поделитесь обновлениями отчётный форм апк?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Не поделитесь обновлениями отчётный форм апк?


Информация о планируемом релизе
Номер версии	3.0.121.31
Ориентировочная дата выхода 	12.10.22
Дата обновления плановых данных	04.10.22
- привести конфигурацию в соответствии с типовой БП 3.0.121.31;
- исправить выявленные ошибки;

- отчетность АПК за 9 месяцев 2022 года.

----------


## Swindler_I

Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Не поделитесь обновлениями отчётный форм апк?


Исправления ошибок версии
Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.121.25 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
В том числе 
EF_10200116 Обновление отчетности АПК за 9 месяцев 2022 года 12.10.2022

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/37WW/SMsnCLs64

----------

DrGooD (13.10.2022)

----------


## Swindler_I

> Исправления ошибок версии
> Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.121.25 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> В том числе 
> EF_10200116 Обновление отчетности АПК за 9 месяцев 2022 года 12.10.2022
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/37WW/SMsnCLs64


после установки форма за 9 месяцев не появилась (

----------


## Serg1987

> Исправления ошибок версии
> Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.121.25 программы Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> В том числе 
> EF_10200116 Обновление отчетности АПК за 9 месяцев 2022 года 12.10.2022
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/37WW/SMsnCLs64


Ссылка неактивна

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылка неактивна


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K7k1/5tx8uMABr

----------

isuf (21.10.2022), olegtelec (18.10.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> после установки форма за 9 месяцев не появилась (


Отчетность АПК - Шаблоны форм - Обновить

----------

Swindler_I (15.10.2022)

----------


## yenote

Коллеги, не поделитесь

"ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?

Ссылки устарели - 17-го года. А очень уж хочется глянуть как у них учёт устроен...

Спасибо.

----------


## yenote

Коллеги, не поделитесь

"ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?

Ссылки устарели - 17-го года. А очень уж хочется глянуть как у них учёт устроен...

Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.122.97*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RYU8/vJ8GYzYpn
Компоненты защиты конфигурации 3.0.30.10493
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nihW/FR44u6cnS

----------

DrGooD (03.11.2022), olegtelec (17.11.2022), RFS (26.10.2022), rnf70 (01.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Коллеги, не поделитесь
> 
> "ИНТЕКО: ERP Агропромышленный комплекс"?
> 
> Ссылки устарели - 17-го года. А очень уж хочется глянуть как у них учёт устроен...
> 
> Спасибо.


http://2bay.org/db/10099/1C/AX_2.4.10.62_setup1c.zip

----------

yenote (26.10.2022)

----------


## yenote

> http://2bay.org/db/10099/1C/AX_2.4.10.62_setup1c.zip


Скачал, супер, спасибо огромное! В-)

Обнов, я так понял, неоткуда взять...

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.122.97*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QTJi/c1pQ2CQJq

----------

200383 (26.10.2022), DrGooD (03.11.2022), fedorchuk (09.12.2022)

----------


## xander386

Добрый день. Можете, пожалуйста, повторить? Ссылки уже не рабочие.

----------


## xander386

> *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.116.27*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dEWe/B7NpTgWsw
> *1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.116.27*
> Дистрибутив обновления
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NzTX/aydCs4jkm


Добрый день. Можете, пожалуйста, повторить? Ссылки не рабочие.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Можете, пожалуйста, повторить? Ссылки не рабочие.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page84

----------

ikalichkin (01.11.2022)

----------


## Альберит

День добрый! Не могу скачать, пишет такой страницы нет!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Не могу скачать, пишет такой страницы нет!!!


Что именно вы хотите скачать?

----------


## alexawhite

Доброго времени суток. У кого-то есть уже Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0.123.26 от 14.11.22 и патчи?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Новая версия 3.0.123.26 "1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"*


Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ohHc/5EvXp7Yo4
Патчи (Исправления)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GMXh/yBj1e2n8Y

----------

DrGooD (16.11.2022), ikalichkin (15.11.2022), olegtelec (17.11.2022), RFS (15.11.2022), rnf70 (02.12.2022), Swindler_I (15.11.2022), Любовь_Л.И. (15.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

Извините, а *базовая* где?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.123.26*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mPZG/Segurr6Qy
Патчи (Исправления)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JjYH/uB1mfD7LA

----------

ikalichkin (17.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.123.26 от  14.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Патчи к релизу: *скачать*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.123.26 от  14.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.30.10493*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Патчи к релизу: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

rnf70 (02.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.124.18*

Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/S7T1/soigb5QQC

исправления (патчи) 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WvNW/JzqPs2g39

----------

emirrr (28.11.2022), ikalichkin (22.11.2022), rnf70 (02.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.124.18*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tnRb/rnpzmc5hs
Исправления ошибок версий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iNcB/EBEs3EaKQ

----------

ikalichkin (23.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.124.18 от  22.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Патчи к релизу: *скачать*,  *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.124.18 от  22.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.30.10493*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Патчи к релизу: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

rnf70 (02.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.125.17*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NJhT/nMQYnXj1D

----------

ikalichkin (30.11.2022), RFS (07.12.2022), rnf70 (02.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.125.17
*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LH8w/b1iyd7p2o
Исправления ошибок версий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KkXb/KGZMLMYb7

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.125.17 от  30.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Патчи к релизу: *скачать*,  *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.125.17 от  29.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Система лицензирования: *3.0.30.10493*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

DrGooD (08.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.126.18*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vRre/VX1bx5qp2

----------

emirrr (14.12.2022), ikalichkin (13.12.2022), RFS (14.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.126.18*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lxd3/DwkATK2CF

----------

ikalichkin (14.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.126.18 от  14.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.126.18 от  13.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

DrGooD (08.01.2023), fedorchuk (01.01.2023), simon_77 (29.12.2022)

----------


## zakhar05

Народ, подскажите, что это и с чем это едят? При запуске Управление СХ

----------


## simon_77

Всем добрый день. Может у кого-то есть обновление 1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0 до версии 3.0.127.49.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.127.49*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d4mj/LZp12zdrL

----------

DrGooD (10.01.2023), emirrr (11.01.2023), rnf70 (10.01.2023), simon_77 (10.01.2023), vadimvadimvad (10.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.127.49*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vEoj/eCRJcp35X

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.127.49 от  09.01.2023*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.127.49 от  09.01.2023*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

simon_77 (10.01.2023)

----------


## muzzy81

Доброго дня! Можно cf 3.0.127.49 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия ссылочку на альтернативный источник? Вчера весь вечер пытался скачать, прервалось, потом на ночь запустил оставалось утром 100 Мб и опять прервалось(((

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! Можно cf 3.0.127.49 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия ссылочку на альтернативный источник? Вчера весь вечер пытался скачать, прервалось, потом на ночь запустил оставалось утром 100 Мб и опять прервалось(((


Скачать с *2Bay* - отключаем блокировщики рекламы, затем мышкой немного погонять буковку *i* в кружочке справа под жёлтой полосой (и появится ссылка) или использовать USD.



Ещё один способ:
Чтобы скачивать с 2bay и не гонять мышкой можно:
добавить dba4b2c0 перед именем домена чтобы получился адрес вида:
http://dba4b2c0.2bay.org/db/10099/XX....28.1_FULL.zip

Если не даёт скачать то следующим шагом меняем db на db2 и т.д.

----------

muzzy81 (12.01.2023), zakhar05 (11.01.2023), Ник0307 (12.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*1С:Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия, версия 3.0.128.10*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/atMn/AEVrFa3tn

----------

ikalichkin (12.01.2023)

----------


## Ник0307

Добрый. А нет еще БСХП 3.0.128.10?

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.128.10*
Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZuwA/pxcpsshyN

----------

ikalichkin (12.01.2023), rnf70 (12.01.2023), simon_77 (12.01.2023), Ник0307 (12.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства. Базовая версия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.128.10 от  11.01.2023*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.KFHBase.3.0.116-1.9.22.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.128.10 от  11.01.2023*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.116-1.9.21.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

rnf70 (13.01.2023), simon_77 (12.01.2023)

----------

